# ABC News..Brian Ross says Batman shooter has tea party page.



## healthmyths

ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."

"Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com

I must also note that Brian Ross who maybe of ABC news pleaded not guility..

ST. ALBANS  Four men pleaded not guilty today at Franklin County District Court for their alleged roles in the ongoing case surrounding the death of Christopher Davis, 22.

Brian Ross, 23, Travis Bugbee, 23, Joshua Fortine, 29, and Stephen Wells, 36, all pleaded not guilty, with their defense attorneys arguing for their release.

Ross and Bugbee are charged with the assault and robbery of Davis who was found dead in the St. Albans City swimming pool more than three weeks after the alleged attack. Bugbee also faces an unlawful mischief count.


Death case arrests made | The Saint Albans Messenger


----------



## ClosedCaption

You thought that was clever didnt you?


----------



## Buford

Brain Moss and Gorge Snuffalopalis thought they were being clever.  They made a point of saying this on air, knowing all the time it was not the same man.  This is the stinking morass of sewage that passes for "journalism" these days.


----------



## Buford

ClosedCaption said:


> You thought that was clever didnt you?



It's the same thing Brain Moss and Gorge Snuffalopalis did.


----------



## healthmyths

ClosedCaption said:


> You thought that was clever didnt you?



NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!


----------



## occupied

I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.


----------



## healthmyths

occupied said:


> I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.



DID YOU READ the thread CLOSELY or just a 30 second sound bite????


----------



## whitehall

That's news according to ABC? They must be desperate to speculate when they haven't even checked the name.There is no restriction on membership to the Tea Party. You can be anything from a maniac to a Constitutional scholar. It's a shame the left wing media is going to try to make a political issue out of every senseless tragedy.


----------



## Stephanie

Really who didn't expect this, I'm just surprised they didn't try and connect this to the tea party earlier.

I mean look what they did with Gifford's.


----------



## ClosedCaption

healthmyths said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, how old is Brian Ross you think?  And does he live in St Albans?

Tell me again how that is the same?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Better arrest all TEA Party members *before* they shoot up *all* the theaters in the US!

Just to be sure.


----------



## occupied

healthmyths said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ the thread CLOSELY or just a 30 second sound bite????
Click to expand...


The thread should not even be here, If the guy was a teabagger it does not matter at the moment. Have some respect for the dead, leave whatever damage control you feel the tea party needs in this until the dead are buried.


----------



## paulitician

Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.


----------



## Buford

ClosedCaption said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, how old is Brian Ross you think?  And does he live in St Albans?
> 
> Tell me again how that is the same?
Click to expand...


Why did Brain Moss report this without making sure if it was the right guy?


----------



## slackjawed

ok, the bullshit accusations about this nuts political affiliatons continue with a jab from the right;

Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat

How much intelligence does it take to realize that a nutcase is a nutcase regardless of political stripe?


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ the thread CLOSELY or just a 30 second sound bite????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread should not even be here, If the guy was a teabagger it does not matter at the moment. Have some respect for the dead, leave whatever damage control you feel the tea party needs in this until the dead are buried.
Click to expand...


Don't feed us that BS.  The left did the same exact thing to Sarah Palin when Gabby Giffords was shot.


----------



## healthmyths

Just another example of the MSM JUMPING to conclusions! 

Once again MSM has forgotten much of the professionalism of ancient journalists who used this simple formula known as *Five Ws..*

In journalism, the Five Ws is a concept in news style, research, and in police investigations that are regarded as basics in information-gathering.
The maxim of the Five Ws is that for a report to be considered complete it must answer a checklist of five questions, each of which comprises an interrogative word:

Five Ws - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

So I'm listening to the Jim and Margery show, liberals, on 96.9 boston talks this morning and a caller calls in saying "This was a conservative mad at the movie because it portays conservatives as evil villians.  The bad guy's name is Bane after all"

To which i laughed at the stupidity of such a comment

Then I switch over to 1200 am and listen to the Jeff Katz show.  On his show I hear someone call in and say "Well there are a group of people who are similar to the occupy people in the movie and the movie makes them look bad, it was an occupod who was mad that did this"

Political hackery has no limits.


BTW ABC knew it wasn't the same person.


----------



## slackjawed

I'll answer my own question, 
apparantly it takes more intelligence than many in the media or on this board possess


----------



## 8537

Can the media and posters here at least let the bodies cool to room temperature before politicizing this immense tragedy?


----------



## blastoff

paulitician said:


> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.



I smell a right-wing conspiracy.  They had one of their operatives register as a dimocrat before he hatched his plot.


----------



## healthmyths

ClosedCaption said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, how old is Brian Ross you think?  And does he live in St Albans?
> 
> Tell me again how that is the same?
Click to expand...


Went way over your head didn't it?

I'll slow down..
I was making fun of Brian Ross wacky reporting that:
a) was the same holmes
b) same holmes had a Tea party page
therefore Holmes was Tea party member hence 
C) all tea party members are violent!

There by breaking it down, do you understand my point?
Brian Ross name is common as is Holmes.. So I did a google search on Ross associated with murders!  Never said it was the same as did ABC News Brian Ross did!
BUT CREATED A HEADLINE!!!


----------



## Trajan

I heard he was a member of a local school board volunteer grp. too



here we go again, you would have thought they had learned something from the Jared Loughner 'reporting' boondoggle.


----------



## occupied

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ the thread CLOSELY or just a 30 second sound bite????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread should not even be here, If the guy was a teabagger it does not matter at the moment. Have some respect for the dead, leave whatever damage control you feel the tea party needs in this until the dead are buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feed us that BS.  The left did the same exact thing to Sarah Palin when Gabby Giffords was shot.
Click to expand...


And yet here I am urging restraint until the facts are in, if you feel the left acted hastily branding the Giffords shooter as a teabagger then is that any reason to do the same thing? Mourn for the dead, do not trample their bodies in a rush to protect or condemn anyone.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Score one for The Left! They must be giddy if this turns out to be a right wing terrorist with Tea Party affiliations. Giffords would-be assassin turned out to be anarchist which is an extreme leftist position. The Ft. Hood assassin is Muslim and we cannot talk about the fact that he was carrying out Orders from an imam.

Maybe this one will be the first white right wing terrorist since Timothy McVey.... Just what the left wants.

I could care what political views this piece of shit shares or differs from me. He is a murdering terrorist just like Loughner, Hassan, and McVey.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Is Bane a teabagging moron?


----------



## chanel

Apparently there are at least two James Holmes in Aurora.  One is in his fifties; and the shooter is 24.  

Which one most likely belongs to the Tea Party?

Extremely insensitive and irresponsible reporting by ABC.  This older gentleman may have to move.


----------



## Trajan

8537 said:


> Can the media and posters here at least let the bodies cool to room temperature before politicizing this immense tragedy?



why change up now?


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread should not even be here, If the guy was a teabagger it does not matter at the moment. Have some respect for the dead, leave whatever damage control you feel the tea party needs in this until the dead are buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feed us that BS.  The left did the same exact thing to Sarah Palin when Gabby Giffords was shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet here I am urging restraint until the facts are in, if you feel the left acted hastily branding the Giffords shooter as a teabagger then is that any reason to do the same thing? Mourn for the dead, do not trample their bodies in a rush to protect or condemn anyone.
Click to expand...


You should be directing your post to Brain Moss.  He is the one who deliberately made a false report on national TV.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Buford said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, how old is Brian Ross you think?  And does he live in St Albans?
> 
> Tell me again how that is the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Brain Moss report this without making sure if it was the right guy?
Click to expand...


because the news is shit


----------



## Trajan

paulitician said:


> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.



did they mention that supposition on the abc piece?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

healthmyths said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
Click to expand...


Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that? AND, baggers in congress talk violence all the time. 

The name calling in DC, "fag", "n-word", the address of a fellow congressperson that turned out to be the brother but then, the attempt to rig a bbq to explode in an area where 4 little kids played, the racist and violent signs and guns at rallies.

Look at what Alan West, Michelle Bachmann, Joe Walsh say including the completely assssinine accusations (lies) about other congresspeople.

The real irony is that today's phony teeparty have the opposite goals from the brave people who founded our country.


----------



## hortysir

World renowned director/producer James Cameron was in the theater too.

Heard the phone interview earlier.









wait......
This just in....

NOT the same James Cameron


----------



## healthmyths

occupied said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread should not even be here, If the guy was a teabagger it does not matter at the moment. Have some respect for the dead, leave whatever damage control you feel the tea party needs in this until the dead are buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feed us that BS.  The left did the same exact thing to Sarah Palin when Gabby Giffords was shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet here I am urging restraint until the facts are in, if you feel the left acted hastily branding the Giffords shooter as a teabagger then is that any reason to do the same thing? Mourn for the dead, do not trample their bodies in a rush to protect or condemn anyone.
Click to expand...


Then URGE restraint of the MSM!!!!!  These biased hacks very often jump to conclusions, stretch a story or otherwise attempt to convince readers that all conservatives/tea party/anti-liberals are violent, people/gay haters and want to kill people!
Most liberal biased MSM shows NO restraint when it comes to jumping to conclusions!
Look what they've done with Zimmerman!  Found him totally guilty!  Without a trial!


----------



## hortysir

The suspect is John's son


----------



## Trajan

hortysir said:


> World renowned director/producer James Cameron was in the theater too.
> 
> Heard the phone interview earlier.
> 
> :eusa_whislte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait......
> This just in....
> 
> NOT the same James Cameron



saw what you did there....


----------



## Buford

luddly.neddite said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that? AND, baggers in congress talk violence all the time.
> 
> The name calling in DC, "fag", "n-word", the address of a fellow congressperson that turned out to be the brother but then, the attempt to rig a bbq to explode in an area where 4 little kids played, the racist and violent signs and guns at rallies.
> 
> Look at what Alan West, Michelle Bachmann, Joe Walsh say including the completely assssinine accusations (lies) about other congresspeople.
> 
> The real irony is that today's phony teeparty have the opposite goals from the brave people who founded our country.
Click to expand...


The founding fathers had a history of violence also.  Dumb ass.  You all are gonna get your pointed little empty heads thumped in a few months.


----------



## Trajan

luddly.neddite said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that? AND, baggers in congress talk violence all the time.
> 
> The name calling in DC, "fag", "n-word", the address of a fellow congressperson that turned out to be the brother but then, the attempt to rig a bbq to explode in an area where 4 little kids played, the racist and violent signs and guns at rallies.
> 
> Look at what Alan West, Michelle Bachmann, Joe Walsh say including the completely assssinine accusations (lies) about other congresspeople.
> 
> The real irony is that today's phony teeparty have the opposite goals from the brave people who founded our country.
Click to expand...




> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that?




Links please and while you are at it, link to the Occupy protest acts of violence......lets see how they stack up eh?


----------



## healthmyths

luddly.neddite said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that? AND, baggers in congress talk violence all the time.
> 
> The name calling in DC, "fag", "n-word", the address of a fellow congressperson that turned out to be the brother but then, the attempt to rig a bbq to explode in an area where 4 little kids played, the racist and violent signs and guns at rallies.
> 
> Look at what Alan West, Michelle Bachmann, Joe Walsh say including the completely assssinine accusations (lies) about other congresspeople.
> 
> The real irony is that today's phony teeparty have the opposite goals from the brave people who founded our country.
Click to expand...


So jumping to conclusions like YOU ..
ALL Liberals are cocaine users (See Obama!)
ALL LIBERALS ARE BABY KILLERS (all liberals support abortion)
ALL Liberals want all muslims to kill all gays.. (Wait that can't be cause oh too confusing!
ALL liberals steal tax payers but all Liberals pay no taxes even sales taxes as they use SNAP

So I'm jumping to conclusions right??? Not all of you liberals want the USA destroyed!
NOT all you liberals want to control people's lives from womb to tomb!


----------



## hortysir

Trajan said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> World renowned director/producer James Cameron was in the theater too.
> 
> Heard the phone interview earlier.
> 
> :eusa_whislte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait......
> This just in....
> 
> NOT the same James Cameron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw what you did there....
Click to expand...



Well it's a movie premiere.

Why wouldn't James Cameron be there....


----------



## occupied

healthmyths said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feed us that BS.  The left did the same exact thing to Sarah Palin when Gabby Giffords was shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here I am urging restraint until the facts are in, if you feel the left acted hastily branding the Giffords shooter as a teabagger then is that any reason to do the same thing? Mourn for the dead, do not trample their bodies in a rush to protect or condemn anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then URGE restraint of the MSM!!!!!  These biased hacks very often jump to conclusions, stretch a story or otherwise attempt to convince readers that all conservatives/tea party/anti-liberals are violent, people/gay haters and want to kill people!
> Most liberal biased MSM shows NO restraint when it comes to jumping to conclusions!
> Look what they've done with Zimmerman!  Found him totally guilty!  Without a trial!
Click to expand...


I do not have a direct line to any news reader talking head, I do not even watch any form of TV news, but I do post on this board and this is my opinion: leave it be for 24 hours or so, see what firms up and then act like the usual idiots.


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here I am urging restraint until the facts are in, if you feel the left acted hastily branding the Giffords shooter as a teabagger then is that any reason to do the same thing? Mourn for the dead, do not trample their bodies in a rush to protect or condemn anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then URGE restraint of the MSM!!!!!  These biased hacks very often jump to conclusions, stretch a story or otherwise attempt to convince readers that all conservatives/tea party/anti-liberals are violent, people/gay haters and want to kill people!
> Most liberal biased MSM shows NO restraint when it comes to jumping to conclusions!
> Look what they've done with Zimmerman!  Found him totally guilty!  Without a trial!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not have a direct line to any news reader talking head, I do not even watch any form of TV news, but I do post on this board and this is my opinion: leave it be for 24 hours or so, see what firms up and then act like the usual idiots.
Click to expand...


We would love to leave it be, but false charges have once again been put out by the left to politicize a tragedy.  Innocent people once again are being demonizied by corrupt leftist media.  Work on that.


----------



## signelect

I bet he gets his hair cut at a barber shop, does that make all barber guilty.  What stupid way to try and tie this to the t-part.  The t-part has never be involved in violence.  It is a good thing he is not part of the Taliban or some would go crazy.  Look at the brite side, we don't have to listen about Tom and Katie any more for a while.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

paulitician





> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.



By the time you nutty rw's get done with this, you'll be calling him Obama's best friend, mentor, classmate in China, former spouse, massive financial contributor and quoted all through all of his books. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Truthmatters

mmmm I think you forgot about all the broken windows and the cut gas line


----------



## Buford

luddly.neddite said:


> paulitician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time you nutty rw's get done with this, you'll be calling him Obama's best friend, mentor, classmate in China, former spouse, massive financial contributor and quoted all through all of his books.
> 
> Sheesh.
Click to expand...


Gee, that's too damn bad.  Perhaps one of your corrupt talking heads named Brain Moss should have thought of that when he deliberately tied the Tea Party to this tragedy.  Dumb asses.


----------



## Buford

Pummel the sleazy corrupt asswipes.


----------



## occupied

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then URGE restraint of the MSM!!!!!  These biased hacks very often jump to conclusions, stretch a story or otherwise attempt to convince readers that all conservatives/tea party/anti-liberals are violent, people/gay haters and want to kill people!
> Most liberal biased MSM shows NO restraint when it comes to jumping to conclusions!
> Look what they've done with Zimmerman!  Found him totally guilty!  Without a trial!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a direct line to any news reader talking head, I do not even watch any form of TV news, but I do post on this board and this is my opinion: leave it be for 24 hours or so, see what firms up and then act like the usual idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We would love to leave it be, but false charges have once again been put out by the left to politicize a tragedy.  Innocent people once again are being demonizied by corrupt leftist media.  Work on that.
Click to expand...


Oh well, I tried to urge you and others to watch and wait but you instead jump to conclusions in response to others jumping to conclusions. These things always sort themselves out in the end and the wise are holding on to any knee-jerk reactions.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Trajan said:


> I heard he was a member of a local school board volunteer grp. too
> 
> 
> 
> here we go again, you would have thought they had learned something from the Jared Loughner 'reporting' boondoggle.



I heard he was an obama advisor in 2009..........i hear a lot of random things


----------



## OldUSAFSniper

luddly.neddite said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that? AND, baggers in congress talk violence all the time.
> 
> The name calling in DC, "fag", "n-word", the address of a fellow congressperson that turned out to be the brother but then, the attempt to rig a bbq to explode in an area where 4 little kids played, the racist and violent signs and guns at rallies.
> 
> Look at what Alan West, Michelle Bachmann, Joe Walsh say including the completely assssinine accusations (lies) about other congresspeople.
> 
> The real irony is that today's phony teeparty have the opposite goals from the brave people who founded our country.
Click to expand...


Does stupidity like the statements above have any end to them?  The tea party is violent?  Really?  And how many riot police are on stand by when the tea party holds rallies?  Is it more than when the Occupiers have a rally?  I know for a fact that the tea party PAYS for its own security.  And I wonder, after a tea party rally, how much does it cost to clean up afterward?  I know for a fact that EVERY rally I have attended or have heard of has cleaned up afterward and left the area CLEANER than when they arrived.

I get it that you don't like what the tea party stands for.  I get it that for you, the people who actually pay taxes and who succeed are the bad guys.  Concepts like limited and responsible government are a slap in the face of your desire to have everyone stand in line and become one of the faceless, nameless throng of robots that adhere to your dogma.  I understand that for the likes of you, those that think independently of the 'approved' talking points are in fact dangerous.  Simply because they do not walk lock-step with your view of the way the world should be.

Well, on second thought, I guess you are absolutely correct.  THE TEA PARTY IS DANGEROUS.  We are Americans and we WILL NOT STAND QUIETLY IN LINE and adhere to concepts that we know will threaten our freedom.  We will NOT simply go quietly into the night while you STEAL our money, our personal property, our freedom, and our rights.  You're absolutely correct... the Tea Party is dangerous because we will NOT 'believe'.

The likes of you should be afraid... very afraid...


----------



## salem.hills

That guy is the lowest life form for doing such a sick thing so soon. Hope the country reminds him daily that he is total scum


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Later on, Obama fakes an assassination attempt and blames the Tea Party too


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have a direct line to any news reader talking head, I do not even watch any form of TV news, but I do post on this board and this is my opinion: leave it be for 24 hours or so, see what firms up and then act like the usual idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would love to leave it be, but false charges have once again been put out by the left to politicize a tragedy.  Innocent people once again are being demonizied by corrupt leftist media.  Work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh well, I tried to urge you and others to watch and wait but you instead jump to conclusions in response to others jumping to conclusions. These things always sort themselves out in the end and the wise are holding on to any knee-jerk reactions.
Click to expand...


You should be telling that to Brain Moss.


----------



## slackjawed

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> We would love to leave it be, but false charges have once again been put out by the left to politicize a tragedy.  Innocent people once again are being demonizied by corrupt leftist media.  Work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I tried to urge you and others to watch and wait but you instead jump to conclusions in response to others jumping to conclusions. These things always sort themselves out in the end and the wise are holding on to any knee-jerk reactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be telling that to Brain Moss.
Click to expand...


I agree, and have sent emails of complaint to every news outlet I found reporting on the nutcase's political affiliation. 

In each one I told them they need to get real reporters and shitcan the lazy ass shills that only write to inflame the public with propaganda for whatever side they may be on. 

You clowns can argue about which media outlet claims what, but the fact is it's all of them.


----------



## hortysir

CrusaderFrank said:


> Later on, Obama fakes an assassination attempt and blames the Tea Party too




good grief


----------



## Buford

slackjawed said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I tried to urge you and others to watch and wait but you instead jump to conclusions in response to others jumping to conclusions. These things always sort themselves out in the end and the wise are holding on to any knee-jerk reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be telling that to Brain Moss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, and have sent emails of complaint to every news outlet I found reporting on the nutcase's political affiliation.
> 
> In each one I told them they need to get real reporters and shitcan the lazy ass shills that only write to inflame the public with propaganda for whatever side they may be on.
> 
> You clowns can argue about which media outlet claims what, but the fact is it's all of them.
Click to expand...


Who else reported the shooter may be a Tea Party member?


----------



## Emma

Stupid, irresponsible "reporting". 

His political affiliations don't matter one bit. He's a murderer.


----------



## geauxtohell

occupied said:


> I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.



Either way, who cares?

Every group has it's fair share of fucking whackos.  It's not like it's an indictment of the rest of the group.  

This is as lame as saying that Bill Ayers' 60 radicalism somehow says something about Obama.


----------



## occupied

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> We would love to leave it be, but false charges have once again been put out by the left to politicize a tragedy.  Innocent people once again are being demonizied by corrupt leftist media.  Work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I tried to urge you and others to watch and wait but you instead jump to conclusions in response to others jumping to conclusions. These things always sort themselves out in the end and the wise are holding on to any knee-jerk reactions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be telling that to Brain Moss.
Click to expand...


I will just pick up the phone and call him on the secret direct line all liberals have to to the librul media.


----------



## chanel

Oops.  Wrong guy.   But it's too late to put that genie back in the bottle.



> Editor's Note: An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, *but that report was incorrect.* ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted.


Aurora Suspect James Holmes' Mother: 'You Have the Right Person' - ABC News


----------



## Katzndogz

The shooter was a college kid who withdrew from med school a month ago and may have been targeting the military.

He's a lib.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

If I ever see Brian Ross Im going to give him a kick in the ass


----------



## Black_Label

Katzndogz said:


> The shooter was a college kid who withdrew from med school a month ago and may have been targeting the military.
> 
> *He's a lib*.



Thanks for the conformation that the radical right are nothing but vial scum that will try to turn a tragedy into a political smear campaign.

Nice work asshole.


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I tried to urge you and others to watch and wait but you instead jump to conclusions in response to others jumping to conclusions. These things always sort themselves out in the end and the wise are holding on to any knee-jerk reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be telling that to Brain Moss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will just pick up the phone and call him on the secret direct line all liberals have to to the librul media.
Click to expand...


That's the kind of nonsensical response I would expect from a corrupt lefty.


----------



## Buford

Black_Label said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was a college kid who withdrew from med school a month ago and may have been targeting the military.
> 
> *He's a lib*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the conformation that the radical right are nothing but vial scum that will try to turn a tragedy into a political smear campaign.
> 
> Nice work asshole.
Click to expand...


The corrupt leftist media started this smear, you lying piece of crap.


----------



## occupied

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be telling that to Brain Moss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will just pick up the phone and call him on the secret direct line all liberals have to to the librul media.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the kind of nonsensical response I would expect from a corrupt lefty.
Click to expand...


I am not talking to, Brian Ross whoever that is, I am talking to you. Look back over this thread, there are plenty of unfounded accusations of this guy being a liberal, where is your outrage over that hack?


----------



## Black_Label

Buford said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was a college kid who withdrew from med school a month ago and may have been targeting the military.
> 
> *He's a lib*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the conformation that the radical right are nothing but vial scum that will try to turn a tragedy into a political smear campaign.
> 
> Nice work asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corrupt leftist media started this smear, you lying piece of crap.
Click to expand...


What that piece of shit posted has nothing to do with the media, he is just expressing his inner stupidity/teabagger.


----------



## nodoginnafight

Whether you're talking Al Qaida or Tea Party - right wing religious fundamentalist terrorists are pretty much the same.

Do what I tell you, believe as I believe, and make my religion the law of the land or we will respond violently (with "god" on our side).


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will just pick up the phone and call him on the secret direct line all liberals have to to the librul media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the kind of nonsensical response I would expect from a corrupt lefty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking to, Brian Ross whoever that is, I am talking to you. Look back over this thread, there are plenty of unfounded accusations of this guy being a liberal, where is your outrage over that hack?
Click to expand...


Where is your outrage over Brain Moss starting it?  If you don't like our response, then don't start it.....You smarmy little prick.


----------



## Buford

Black_Label said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the conformation that the radical right are nothing but vial scum that will try to turn a tragedy into a political smear campaign.
> 
> Nice work asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corrupt leftist media started this smear, you lying piece of crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that piece of shit posted has nothing to do with the media, he is just expressing his inner stupidity/teabagger.
Click to expand...


So you're gonna take this lie from a corrupt leftist talking head and run with it to demonize the Tea Party.  Lying miscreant.


----------



## Si modo

luddly.neddite said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You thought that was clever didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that?
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

Dare ya to link even a single example, moron.

I know you can't, but I rarely miss an opportunity to expose the morons and the dishonest.


----------



## koshergrl

paulitician said:


> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.


 

Ruh roh...


----------



## occupied

A mod really needs to move this thread to the Media section since it seems to be all the shitheads care about in this story, potential damage to their movement in the media. As many as 60 people are dead, wounded or injured in the panic and all we are hearing so far from the right of this board are complaints that some TV talking head may have misrepresented them. Cold bastards are cold.


----------



## Trajan

chanel said:


> Oops.  Wrong guy.   But it's too late to put that genie back in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor's Note: An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, *but that report was incorrect.* ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted.
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora Suspect James Holmes' Mother: 'You Have the Right Person' - ABC News
Click to expand...


effing twits, after the Giffords shooter dog whistles you'd think they would learn to stfu until they know something for certain.....unreal.


----------



## Buford

The smarmy miscreants like to kick dirt on decent hard-working people who pay their taxes and play by the rules and they will use any tragedy to do it.  

You lefty pissant miscreants are very sick.


----------



## Desperado

Well now Breitbart contradicts ABC and claims the shooter is a Registered Democrat

 Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat

Doesn't matter though. The one thing we know for sure, is the guys is totally nuts.


----------



## Si modo

chanel said:


> Oops.  Wrong guy.   But it's too late to put that genie back in the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editor's Note: An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, *but that report was incorrect.* ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted.
> 
> 
> 
> Aurora Suspect James Holmes' Mother: 'You Have the Right Person' - ABC News
Click to expand...

Honestly?  I hope that guy sues them for that.

Really.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

paulitician said:


> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.



Clearly he's an Obama supporter who took the Bane Connection too seriously

Obama needs to tell his supporters to pull back on the fanaticism


----------



## occupied

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the kind of nonsensical response I would expect from a corrupt lefty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking to, Brian Ross whoever that is, I am talking to you. Look back over this thread, there are plenty of unfounded accusations of this guy being a liberal, where is your outrage over that hack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is your outrage over Brain Moss starting it?  If you don't like our response, then don't start it.....You smarmy little prick.
Click to expand...


I believe My first response urged restraint until the facts were in. To my knowledge Brian Ross is not a poster here but you are.


----------



## koshergrl

nodoginnafight said:


> Whether you're talking Al Qaida or Tea Party - right wing religious fundamentalist terrorists are pretty much the same.
> 
> Do what I tell you, believe as I believe, and make my religion the law of the land or we will respond violently (with "god" on our side).


 
Uh..yeah. 

Thank you for that completely unrelated bigoted rant.


----------



## Black_Label

CrusaderFrank said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he's an Obama supporter who took the Bane Connection too seriously
> 
> Obama needs to tell his supporters to pull back on the fanaticism
Click to expand...


His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.

Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.


----------



## Google

occupied said:


> I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.



Pointing out that ABC News does not have the decency to not speculate as to the motivations and political affiliations of the disgusting man that perpetrated this horrific tragedy.  

The OP did not seek to politicize this, but rather highlight the media's knee-jerk reaction--they simply could not help but to immediately assign some kind of political reasoning behind the murder of at least 12 people now.


----------



## Si modo

Black_Label said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he's an Obama supporter who took the Bane Connection too seriously
> 
> Obama needs to tell his supporters to pull back on the fanaticism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
Click to expand...

Moron.


----------



## geauxtohell

This is why I don't watch the news anymore.  I don't think this is a bias issue.  It's just that 24 hour media creates a tremendous pressure to get the "scoop" before the competitors which leads to these stories which are often completely wrong and rarely without incorrect facts and details.


----------



## catzmeow

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-says-batman-shooter-has-tea-party-page.html

Some people should know when to go see a movie.


----------



## CandySlice

The state of our news media in this country is deplorable and here's the perfect example.


----------



## Buford

Brain Moss apologizes.....

ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.

"An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."


----------



## Truthmatters

does he have one?


----------



## Buford

Now that Brain Moss has apologized, do any of the sleazy, smarmy pusillanimous pissant lefties around here feel like apologizing?


----------



## slackjawed

Si modo said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he's an Obama supporter who took the Bane Connection too seriously
> 
> Obama needs to tell his supporters to pull back on the fanaticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron.
Click to expand...


I second that opinion


----------



## nodoginnafight

Si modo said:


> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that?
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dare ya to link even a single example, moron.
> 
> I know you can't, but I rarely miss an opportunity to expose the morons and the dishonest.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5pdwTQ4xA8]Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4BU8pfz2O4]Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVD5pdS9EOw]Protester Assaulted by Violent Tea Party Members at Palin McCain Rally - YouTube[/ame]

Tea Party Leader Calls For Violent Overthrow Of Government Over Health Care Ruling (VIDEO) | Addicting Info

Dawn Teo: Tea Party Protest Turns Violent (VIDEO)

Tea Party Nation trying to incite violence in Wisconsin. Judson Phillips likens protesters to Nazi storm troopers. | The Political Carnival

Tea Party Violence in Kentucky. I am OUTRAGED. - Razzle Dazzle - Open Salon

ooops - there's a lot more out there

Man enough to admit you're wrong?


----------



## Google

occupied said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking to, Brian Ross whoever that is, I am talking to you. Look back over this thread, there are plenty of unfounded accusations of this guy being a liberal, where is your outrage over that hack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your outrage over Brain Moss starting it?  If you don't like our response, then don't start it.....You smarmy little prick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe My first response urged restraint until the facts were in. To my knowledge Brian Ross is not a poster here but you are.
Click to expand...


Horseshit, yeah condemn those pointing out the politicizing of a tragedy by ABC News but claiming it is the OP that is doing what Brian Ross has obviously done on national television.  

Any child can comprehend who is actually politicizing yet another tragedy.  The Giffords shooting it only took four hours before NBC declared Palin to blame--I think ABC has broken that record.


----------



## CandySlice

Black_Label said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he's an Obama supporter who took the Bane Connection too seriously
> 
> Obama needs to tell his supporters to pull back on the fanaticism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
Click to expand...


You MUST be kidding! PLEASE tell me you are kidding and not just foaming at the mouth crazy.


----------



## old navy

Buford said:


> Brain Moss apologizes.....
> 
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."



Hopefully the address and phone number of the innocent Mr. Holmes have not been tweeted out by Spike and other lefties of his ilk.


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> Now that Brain Moss has apologized, do any of the sleazy, smarmy pusillanimous pissant lefties around here feel like apologizing?



Apologize for what, exactly?


----------



## Truthmatters

what if its true?


----------



## catzmeow

Truthmatters said:


> does he have one?



CLICK THE LINK, Slowbie.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Are some of you this pathetic in real life? It doesn't matter one fucking bit what party, group or organization this loon belongs to. Any human being in this country that could kill women and children like this is clearly mentally disturbed. Fuck him and fuck those of you who find partisanship where none should exist. The dead haven't even gotten stiff yet and you're playing your fucking hack games.


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Brain Moss has apologized, do any of the sleazy, smarmy pusillanimous pissant lefties around here feel like apologizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologize for what, exactly?
Click to expand...


For voting for Obama.  How's that.


----------



## nodoginnafight

right wing religious fundamentalist like Hutaree, the Covenant, etc ... (Christian) in the U.S. and Al Qaida are all pretty much the same.


----------



## Si modo

nodoginnafight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that?
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Dare ya to link even a single example, moron.
> 
> I know you can't, but I rarely miss an opportunity to expose the morons and the dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5pdwTQ4xA8]Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4BU8pfz2O4]Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVD5pdS9EOw]Protester Assaulted by Violent Tea Party Members at Palin McCain Rally - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Tea Party Leader Calls For Violent Overthrow Of Government Over Health Care Ruling (VIDEO) | Addicting Info
> 
> Dawn Teo: Tea Party Protest Turns Violent (VIDEO)
> 
> Tea Party Nation trying to incite violence in Wisconsin. Judson Phillips likens protesters to Nazi storm troopers. | The Political Carnival
> 
> Tea Party Violence in Kentucky. I am OUTRAGED. - Razzle Dazzle - Open Salon
> 
> ooops - there's a lot more out there
> 
> Man enough to admit you're wrong?
Click to expand...

Fail.

Maybe you can figure it out.

Obviously, you're a moron, so maybe not.


----------



## Google

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Brain Moss has apologized, do any of the sleazy, smarmy pusillanimous pissant lefties around here feel like apologizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologize for what, exactly?
Click to expand...


There are three people on this thread that have stated that the gunman was a 'crazed teabagger' and one that is posting irrelevant videos of Tea Parties in an attempt to equate the murder of 12 people--apologize for what?

Being disgusting, classless pieces of shit that are taking joy and excitement at politicizing yet another horrible tragedy.  Apologize for what--perhaps this is all fine with you.


----------



## catzmeow

Several people on this thread need to do the species a favor and die in a fire.


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> what if its true?


 




> *UPDATE*: ABC News has issued a correction to their earlier report. The alleged shooter was not linked to the Colorado Tea Party:
> An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect. Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect.​


 
*SOURCE*


----------



## nodoginnafight

nodoginnafight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luddly.neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, actually, the teeparty does have a history of violence. How can anyone deny that?
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Dare ya to link even a single example, moron.
> 
> I know you can't, but I rarely miss an opportunity to expose the morons and the dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5pdwTQ4xA8]Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4BU8pfz2O4]Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVD5pdS9EOw]Protester Assaulted by Violent Tea Party Members at Palin McCain Rally - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Tea Party Leader Calls For Violent Overthrow Of Government Over Health Care Ruling (VIDEO) | Addicting Info
> 
> Dawn Teo: Tea Party Protest Turns Violent (VIDEO)
> 
> Tea Party Nation trying to incite violence in Wisconsin. Judson Phillips likens protesters to Nazi storm troopers. | The Political Carnival
> 
> Tea Party Violence in Kentucky. I am OUTRAGED. - Razzle Dazzle - Open Salon
> 
> ooops - there's a lot more out there
> 
> Man enough to admit you're wrong?
Click to expand...


Yoooo Hoooo anybody home?


----------



## Ernie S.

luddly.neddite said:


> paulitician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time you nutty rw's get done with this, you'll be calling him Obama's best friend, mentor, classmate in China, former spouse, massive financial contributor and quoted all through all of his books.
> 
> Sheesh.
Click to expand...


Coke dealer, more likely


----------



## Neotrotsky

*ABC apologizes for incorrect Tea Party tie or Left happy he isn't a white Hispanic *

Comrades, this is most discouraging news and does not help in our battle to speak on anything
besides Papa Obama's bad economy

Editor's Note: An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect. ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted.​

Good news- at least he is not a white Hispanic- that only seems to mix our message of identity politics  
-----------------------

Keep up the good work, comrades


----------



## Mac1958

healthmyths said:


> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com





Astonishingly, breathtakingly irresponsible - but no, not surprising.

Wow.

.


----------



## occupied

Google said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is your outrage over Brain Moss starting it?  If you don't like our response, then don't start it.....You smarmy little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe My first response urged restraint until the facts were in. To my knowledge Brian Ross is not a poster here but you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit, yeah condemn those pointing out the politicizing of a tragedy by ABC News but claiming it is the OP that is doing what Brian Ross has obviously done on national television.
> 
> Any child can comprehend who is actually politicizing yet another tragedy.  The Giffords shooting it only took four hours before NBC declared Palin to blame--I think ABC has broken that record.
Click to expand...


I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.


----------



## Buford

Just when you think the left can't go any lower .............


----------



## Google

nodoginnafight said:


> right wing religious fundamentalist like Hutaree, the Covenant, etc ... (Christian) in the U.S. and Al Qaida are all pretty much the same.



You are a stunning example of sheer unadulterated ignorance and stupidity.  Your mother must be proud.


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Brain Moss has apologized, do any of the sleazy, smarmy pusillanimous pissant lefties around here feel like apologizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologize for what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For voting for Obama.  How's that.
Click to expand...


No.

But I am terribly sorry that you are, apparently, a hystrionic woman.


----------



## Truthmatters

thank you for clairifying.

what would be your reaction if he does have poltical ties?


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe My first response urged restraint until the facts were in. To my knowledge Brian Ross is not a poster here but you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit, yeah condemn those pointing out the politicizing of a tragedy by ABC News but claiming it is the OP that is doing what Brian Ross has obviously done on national television.
> 
> Any child can comprehend who is actually politicizing yet another tragedy.  The Giffords shooting it only took four hours before NBC declared Palin to blame--I think ABC has broken that record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.
Click to expand...


Who made the connection of this tragedy to the Tea Party?


----------



## Sinjorri

Neotrotsky said:


> *ABC apologizes for incorrect Tea Party tie or Left happy he isn't a white Hispanic *
> 
> 
> Editor's Note: An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect. ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted.​



id have more respect if they would just come out and say  "listen  we are left wingers,  we make up stuff and frankily we feel ud rather watch this than real journalism"    at least they
would be speaking truth for once.


----------



## occupied

Grampa Murked U said:


> Are some of you this pathetic in real life? It doesn't matter one fucking bit what party, group or organization this loon belongs to. Any human being in this country that could kill women and children like this is clearly mentally disturbed. Fuck him and fuck those of you who find partisanship where none should exist. The dead haven't even gotten stiff yet and you're playing your fucking hack games.



And there is the correct response to this tragedy, rep for you.


----------



## catzmeow

Truthmatters said:


> thank you for clairifying.
> 
> what would be your reaction if he does have poltical ties?



Politics is a convenient scapegoat for mental illness.  This guy did this because he was nuts...politics were merely the form his insanity might have taken.


----------



## geauxtohell

Google said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Brain Moss has apologized, do any of the sleazy, smarmy pusillanimous pissant lefties around here feel like apologizing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologize for what, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are three people on this thread that have stated that the gunman was a 'crazed teabagger' and one that is posting irrelevant videos of Tea Parties in an attempt to equate the murder of 12 people--apologize for what?
> 
> Being disgusting, classless pieces of shit that are taking joy and excitement at politicizing yet another horrible tragedy.  Apologize for what--perhaps this is all fine with you.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should direct your comments at the appropriate parties since you have decided to take on the yoke of "Apology Police".

I think the whole concept of demanding an apology is fucking laughable anyways.  You must be reading from the Dana Loesch playbook.


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> Just when you think the left can't go any lower .............



As if you are any better.

You are milking this tragedy for the exact same end as what you apparently accuse the left of doing.


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apologize for what, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are three people on this thread that have stated that the gunman was a 'crazed teabagger' and one that is posting irrelevant videos of Tea Parties in an attempt to equate the murder of 12 people--apologize for what?
> 
> Being disgusting, classless pieces of shit that are taking joy and excitement at politicizing yet another horrible tragedy.  Apologize for what--perhaps this is all fine with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your comments at the appropriate parties since you have decided to take on the yoke of "Apology Police".
> 
> I think the whole concept of demanding an apology is fucking laughable anyways.  You must be reading from the Dana Loesch playbook.
Click to expand...


Why did Brian Ross and ABC apologize?


----------



## The T

healthmyths said:


> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com
> 
> I must also note that Brian Ross who maybe of ABC news pleaded not guility..
> 
> ST. ALBANS &#8212; Four men pleaded not guilty today at Franklin County District Court for their alleged roles in the ongoing case surrounding the death of Christopher Davis, 22.
> 
> Brian Ross, 23, Travis Bugbee, 23, Joshua Fortine, 29, and Stephen Wells, 36, all pleaded not guilty, with their defense attorneys arguing for their release.
> 
> Ross and Bugbee are charged with the assault and robbery of Davis who was found dead in the St. Albans City swimming pool more than three weeks after the alleged attack. Bugbee also faces an unlawful mischief count.
> 
> 
> Death case arrests made | The Saint Albans Messenger


 



> *UPDATE*: ABC News has issued a correction to their earlier report. The alleged shooter was not linked to the Colorado Tea Party:
> An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect. Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect.​


 

*SOURCE*


----------



## chanel

That's the genie in the bottle...



> *On July 9, Good Morning America averaged 4.55 million viewers for the week. A simple correction on ABC News.com will reach very few people.*
> 
> Ross has yet to update his Twitter page. In the hours after the shooting, he immediately got political, attempting to make a point on gun control.
> 
> Read more: ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org


----------



## Katzndogz

He's 24 years old.  Been in college since he got out of high school, targeted the military in the theater, booby trapped his apartment to "off the pigs" like a good little OWSer.   He's likely a heavy pothead like Jared Loughter is.  

This doesn't happen in a vacuum.  His mother expected it.  Likely he was well known for being a nut for a long time.  It was buried because no one wanted to be offensive.


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the left can't go any lower .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if you are any better.
> 
> You are milking this tragedy for the exact same end as what you apparently accuse the left of doing.
Click to expand...


You are a liar.  Brian Ross and ABC inserted the Tea Party into this and they have both apologized.  Did you want to apologize to me now?  Accepted.  Thanks.


----------



## Truthmatters

what will you say if he has left wing ties?


----------



## Google

Truthmatters said:


> what if its true?



That's how you justify this disgusting, sickening attempt to interject political bias into the mass murder of 12 innocent people.  Shoot first and ask questions later.  Just make the baseless accusations and ask what if its true later.

TM, I already knew you were a obsessed, poorly educated MSNBC fanatic, but this is a new low.  

I'm sure you said the same thing during the Giffords shooting when MSNBC without any evidence, just like now, assigned blame to Palin.  

*Classless, simply and undeniably classless. *


----------



## Neotrotsky

Sinjorri said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC apologizes for incorrect Tea Party tie or Left happy he isn't a white Hispanic *
> 
> 
> Editor's Note: An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect. ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id have more respect if they would just come out and say  "listen  we are left wingers,  we make up stuff and frankily we feel ud rather watch this than real journalism"    at least they
> would be speaking truth for once.
Click to expand...


Good point comrade

But as left wingers
truth does not matter to us
Just what we can make the proletariat believe

Truth is hard for the Left
In fact it is our worst enemy


----------



## Ernie S.

Black_Label said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he's an Obama supporter who took the Bane Connection too seriously
> 
> Obama needs to tell his supporters to pull back on the fanaticism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
Click to expand...


Bat Man has been *label*ed the *Black* Knight. Maybe we should check to see if there's a connection to a certain unnamed liberal at USMB.


----------



## catzmeow

Si modo said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But I am terribly sorry that you are, apparently, a hystrionic woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No family-Meister*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.  You are low.
> 
> What an asshole.
> 
> But, you say you are such a great Christian.
Click to expand...


Just feel that love of Jesus.

Speaking of which...what would Jesus do in the face of something like this?  

Would Jesus call for people to pray?  Or, would Jesus attempt to flog the death of 12 people for political gain?

Hard questions, right?

I'd recommend that Buford read "In His Steps" by Charles Sheldon in an attempt to transcend his superficial religiosity.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Brian Ross can go Fuck Himself!


----------



## Si modo

catzmeow said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No family*.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  You are low.
> 
> What an asshole.
> 
> But, you say you are such a great Christian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just feel that love of Jesus.
> 
> Speaking of which...what would Jesus do in the face of something like this?  Call for people to pray?  Or, attempt to flog the death of 12 people for political gain.
> 
> Hard questions, right?
> 
> I'd recommend that Buford read "In His Steps" by Charles Sheldon in an attempt to transcend his superficial religiosity.
Click to expand...

I think some may actually have to ponder that one, sadly.


----------



## Black_Label

CandySlice said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he's an Obama supporter who took the Bane Connection too seriously
> 
> Obama needs to tell his supporters to pull back on the fanaticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You MUST be kidding! PLEASE tell me you are kidding and not just foaming at the mouth crazy.
Click to expand...


It's funny how when a right wing piece of trash makes an asinine post stating the shooter clearly is an Obama supporter, the right wing trolls are silent

I make a post mocking them, and the right wing trolls go into a complete uproar,..

What a bunch of vial trash the radical right are,...


----------



## Pho_King

occupied said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe My first response urged restraint until the facts were in. To my knowledge Brian Ross is not a poster here but you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit, yeah condemn those pointing out the politicizing of a tragedy by ABC News but claiming it is the OP that is doing what Brian Ross has obviously done on national television.
> 
> Any child can comprehend who is actually politicizing yet another tragedy.  The Giffords shooting it only took four hours before NBC declared Palin to blame--I think ABC has broken that record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.
Click to expand...


You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....


----------



## Buford

The moonbats on this thread are slinking away back to the shadows now.  Brian Ross apologized so it's over.


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.



Too bad the ABC reporter didn't have that kind of human decency, huh?


----------



## Trajan

merged


----------



## The T

CrusaderFrank said:


> Brian Ross can go Fuck Himself!


 
ABC Retracted the report...but the damage is already done. By design. Looks like these assholes were hoping again to nail the TEA Party.


----------



## Buford

Black_Label said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You MUST be kidding! PLEASE tell me you are kidding and not just foaming at the mouth crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how when a right wing piece of trash makes an asinine post stating the shooter clearly is an Obama supporter, the right wing trolls are silent
> 
> I make a post mocking them, and the right wing trolls go into a complete uproar,..
> 
> What a bunch of vial trash the radical right are,...
Click to expand...


As opposed to a left wing piece of trash reporter starts this entire fiasco and a left wing piece of trash like you totally ignores the source of the uproar.  I bet you piss sitting down, you limp thing.


----------



## Liberty

The only thing I have to say about what happened in Aurora is that businesses should think twice about banning their customers from being armed. If this movie theater (which is only an hour drive from me) had a pro-self defense policy, I think this terrorist would have thought twice about going in to shoot it up.  Banning self defense only empowers criminals. This case is proof of that.


----------



## Google

Black_Label said:


> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You MUST be kidding! PLEASE tell me you are kidding and not just foaming at the mouth crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny how when a right wing piece of trash makes an asinine post stating the shooter clearly is an Obama supporter, the right wing trolls are silent
> 
> I make a post mocking them, and the right wing trolls go into a complete uproar,..
> 
> What a bunch of vial trash the radical right are,...
Click to expand...


I haven't seen any posts of anyone saying that this man is a Democrat or an OWS supporter.  Nor have I seen anyone on Fox News do the same.

Why is it so hard for you to recognize and condemn the obvious politicizing of this tragedy by ABC News the real vial trash?


----------



## Buford

The T said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Ross can go Fuck Himself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC Retracted the report...but the damage is already done. By design. Looks like these assholes were hoping again to nail the TEA Party.
Click to expand...


Yep, and every lefty miscreant in this thread jumped up and volunteered to be a cog in the wheel of fortune that turned into a broken axel stuck in the mid.


----------



## occupied

Pho_King said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit, yeah condemn those pointing out the politicizing of a tragedy by ABC News but claiming it is the OP that is doing what Brian Ross has obviously done on national television.
> 
> Any child can comprehend who is actually politicizing yet another tragedy.  The Giffords shooting it only took four hours before NBC declared Palin to blame--I think ABC has broken that record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....
Click to expand...


Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.


----------



## eflatminor

The T said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Ross can go Fuck Himself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC Retracted the report...but the damage is already done. By design. Looks like these assholes were hoping again to nail the TEA Party.
Click to expand...


Indeed.  

ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org

"Journalist" my ass.


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.
Click to expand...


LOL.  Yeah, you really are looking for sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.  Why don't you show us a picture of you shedding a tear.  Perhaps that will make you more believable.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama fakes an assassination attempt as an October surprise and that gets blamed on Tea Party too.


----------



## tinydancer

nodoginnafight said:


> right wing religious fundamentalist like Hutaree, the Covenant, etc ... (Christian) in the U.S. and Al Qaida are all pretty much the same.



holy toledo I'm on my first coffee and I can't believe what you assholes are posting.

NEG FUCKING REP YOU JERK!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

occupied said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.
Click to expand...


You can go fuck yourself too


----------



## Full-Auto

The T said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Ross can go Fuck Himself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC Retracted the report...but the damage is already done. By design. Looks like these assholes were hoping again to nail the TEA Party.
Click to expand...


Retracted you say.

You mean to say the left is ready to pounce and point fingers but didnt mind murdering hundred by letting guns walk. Then went on to threaten the whistle blowers.


Well that is transparent.


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are three people on this thread that have stated that the gunman was a 'crazed teabagger' and one that is posting irrelevant videos of Tea Parties in an attempt to equate the murder of 12 people--apologize for what?
> 
> Being disgusting, classless pieces of shit that are taking joy and excitement at politicizing yet another horrible tragedy.  Apologize for what--perhaps this is all fine with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your comments at the appropriate parties since you have decided to take on the yoke of "Apology Police".
> 
> I think the whole concept of demanding an apology is fucking laughable anyways.  You must be reading from the Dana Loesch playbook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Brian Ross and ABC apologize?
Click to expand...


Because they were wrong.


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> For voting for Obama.  How's that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But I am terribly sorry that you are, apparently, a hystrionic woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm terribly sorry your mother didn't get that abortion she was offered for free.
Click to expand...


Lame.


----------



## Black_Label

Buford said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandySlice said:
> 
> 
> 
> You MUST be kidding! PLEASE tell me you are kidding and not just foaming at the mouth crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how when a right wing piece of trash makes an asinine post stating the shooter clearly is an Obama supporter, the right wing trolls are silent
> 
> I make a post mocking them, and the right wing trolls go into a complete uproar,..
> 
> What a bunch of vial trash the radical right are,...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As opposed to a left wing piece of trash reporter starts this entire fiasco and a left wing piece of trash like you totally ignores the source of the uproar.  I bet you piss sitting down, you limp thing.
Click to expand...


I take it a no dick but in your ass fuck like you must be in an uproar that this propaganda piece was making the rounds on this site, as well as other radical right wing outlets claiming the shooter was an iranian muslim named Mohammand Alam, right?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t6mSSI3vxM]Perpetrator Identified as Iranian in Aurora Shooting [07/20/2012] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## occupied

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.  Yeah, you really are looking for sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.  Why don't you show us a picture of you shedding a tear.  Perhaps that will make you more believable.
Click to expand...


Ever wonder why you and other conservatives are constantly bombarded with accusations of being horribly mean and evil cold-hearted assholes?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Brian Ross needs to resign


----------



## The T

eflatminor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Ross can go Fuck Himself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC Retracted the report...but the damage is already done. By design. Looks like these assholes were hoping again to nail the TEA Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org
> 
> "Journalist" my ass.
Click to expand...

 
ABC should fire his ass for that. And where was George Snuffaloughagus questioning his voracity?

Is it any wonder why ABC News only has a 21% trust rate?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Any average reporter knows not to release junk such as this.  Ross knew this and he knew that he would have to retract it.  His goal was to launch his lie and have the perception that this guy was tied to the tea party.  Ross should be fired from ABC but he'll probably receive a promotion.  There's a reason why network news is just about finished.


----------



## Ernie S.

slackjawed said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
> 
> 
> 
> Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I second that opinion
Click to expand...


motion carried.


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should direct your comments at the appropriate parties since you have decided to take on the yoke of "Apology Police".
> 
> I think the whole concept of demanding an apology is fucking laughable anyways.  You must be reading from the Dana Loesch playbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Brian Ross and ABC apologize?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they were wrong.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  This had nothing to do with the Tea Party.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Most Americans would sooner believe that it was a Islamic terrorist 
than it was a Tea Party member

statistically the odds are better ...


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> But I am terribly sorry that you are, apparently, a hystrionic woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm terribly sorry your mother didn't get that abortion she was offered for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lame.
Click to expand...


Are you done that easy?  Oh c'mon, I thought we were just getting started.  You're weak and pitiful.


----------



## tinydancer

eflatminor said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Ross can go Fuck Himself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC Retracted the report...but the damage is already done. By design. Looks like these assholes were hoping again to nail the TEA Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org
> 
> "Journalist" my ass.
Click to expand...


Damage can be more than undone. I suggest a website where all crimes where a B Ross is involved should be made public


----------



## geauxtohell

Katzndogz said:


> He's 24 years old.  Been in college since he got out of high school, targeted the military in the theater, booby trapped his apartment to "off the pigs" like a good little OWSer.   He's likely a heavy pothead like Jared Loughter is.
> 
> This doesn't happen in a vacuum.  His mother expected it.  Likely he was well known for being a nut for a long time.  It was buried because no one wanted to be offensive.



Loughner is a paranoid schizophrenic.  Marijuana had nothing to do with his assassination attempt.


----------



## Google

occupied said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.
Click to expand...


Calling out the classless actions of those seeking to politicize their deaths is showing respect--what is disrespectful is seeking to exploit their deaths which is exactly what ABC News attempted to do.  

Think real hard, and try to be honest, and ask what your response would be if on Fox and Friends this morning, without any evidence at all, on national television they accused this madman of being a Occupy Wallstreet fanatic--now if you can be honest you will admit you are a damn hypocrite.  I highly doubt you can be honest though.


----------



## Katzndogz

Liberty said:


> The only thing I have to say about what happened in Aurora is that businesses should think twice about banning their customers from being armed. If this movie theater (which is only an hour drive from me) had a pro-self defense policy, I think this terrorist would have thought twice about going in to shoot it up.  Banning self defense only empowers criminals. This case is proof of that.



What's the difference between this theater and an internet cafe?

An armed 71 year old.


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think the left can't go any lower .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if you are any better.
> 
> You are milking this tragedy for the exact same end as what you apparently accuse the left of doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Brian Ross and ABC inserted the Tea Party into this and they have both apologized.  Did you want to apologize to me now?  Accepted.  Thanks.
Click to expand...


Why would I apologize to you?  

You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.  

How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.


----------



## Buford

Only the left and their sick syncophants will use any tragedy to make political hay.  Most Americans have had enough of this sick shit.


----------



## ClosedCaption

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> So I'm listening to the Jim and Margery show, liberals, on 96.9 boston talks this morning and a caller calls in saying "This was a conservative mad at the movie because it portays conservatives as evil villians.  The bad guy's name is Bane after all"
> 
> To which i laughed at the stupidity of such a comment
> 
> Then I switch over to 1200 am and listen to the Jeff Katz show.  On his show I hear someone call in and say "Well there are a group of people who are similar to the occupy people in the movie and the movie makes them look bad, it was an occupod who was mad that did this"
> 
> Political hackery has no limits.
> 
> 
> BTW ABC knew it wasn't the same person.



Did you laugh when Rush Limbaugh said the Batman movie was a conspiracy against Romney too?


----------



## catzmeow

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if you are any better.
> 
> You are milking this tragedy for the exact same end as what you apparently accuse the left of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Brian Ross and ABC inserted the Tea Party into this and they have both apologized.  Did you want to apologize to me now?  Accepted.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I apologize to you?
> 
> You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.
> 
> How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.
Click to expand...


Buford would like you to know that Jesus told him that you're going to hell for being a liberal.


----------



## The T

Black_Label said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly he's an Obama supporter who took the Bane Connection too seriously
> 
> Obama needs to tell his supporters to pull back on the fanaticism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His plates were from tennessee likely meaning he was a radical right wing teabagger.
> 
> Limbaugh just days ago said the new batman movie was a liberal conspiracy against Romney as the villain's name is bane, which could have been the motive.
Click to expand...

 
You are about a dumbass. You didn't hear what Limbaugh said in context, did you? Let me guess? Think progress I presume?

IDIOT.


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> As if you are any better.
> 
> You are milking this tragedy for the exact same end as what you apparently accuse the left of doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Brian Ross and ABC inserted the Tea Party into this and they have both apologized.  Did you want to apologize to me now?  Accepted.  Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I apologize to you?
> 
> You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.
> 
> How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.
Click to expand...


You're a liar.  Period.  You will say anything and twist any truth because that's what you are.  A liar.


----------



## nodoginnafight

Si modo said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare ya to link even a single example, moron.
> 
> I know you can't, but I rarely miss an opportunity to expose the morons and the dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5pdwTQ4xA8]Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4BU8pfz2O4]Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVD5pdS9EOw]Protester Assaulted by Violent Tea Party Members at Palin McCain Rally - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Tea Party Leader Calls For Violent Overthrow Of Government Over Health Care Ruling (VIDEO) | Addicting Info
> 
> Dawn Teo: Tea Party Protest Turns Violent (VIDEO)
> 
> Tea Party Nation trying to incite violence in Wisconsin. Judson Phillips likens protesters to Nazi storm troopers. | The Political Carnival
> 
> Tea Party Violence in Kentucky. I am OUTRAGED. - Razzle Dazzle - Open Salon
> 
> ooops - there's a lot more out there
> 
> Man enough to admit you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Obviously, you're a moron, so maybe not.
Click to expand...


BWWWAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAA

You claim no one can link any violence to Tea Party.
I show multiple instances and THIS is all you got?????
What a moron and a loser.

This has nothing to do with the original thread and incident - but it has EVERYTHING to do with YOU being too petty to admit when you have been definitively proven to be dead wrong.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Another tough day for the Left

The MSM might have to actually talk about
Papa Obama's bad economy


----------



## tinydancer

LordBrownTrout said:


> Any average reporter knows not to release junk such as this.  Ross knew this and he knew that he would have to retract it.  His goal was to launch his lie and have the perception that this guy was tied to the tea party.  Ross should be fired from ABC but he'll probably receive a promotion.  There's a reason why network news is just about finished.



It's all about the headline. Mary Mapes and Axelrod school of so called journalism. 

Good grief I want to throttle something I am so angry over this.


----------



## catzmeow

Buford said:


> Only the left and their sick syncophants will use any tragedy to make political hay.  Most Americans have had enough of this sick shit.



Except you.  I bet you jacked off to this thread.  Make sure you wipe the screen, okay?


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Brian Ross and ABC apologize?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.  This had nothing to do with the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


It also has nothing to do with liberals or leftists.  

Furthermore, people posting stupid shit on a message board (shocking I know), also have no real bearing on this event.


----------



## Buford

nodoginnafight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube
> 
> Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube
> 
> Protester Assaulted by Violent Tea Party Members at Palin McCain Rally - YouTube
> 
> Tea Party Leader Calls For Violent Overthrow Of Government Over Health Care Ruling (VIDEO) | Addicting Info
> 
> Dawn Teo: Tea Party Protest Turns Violent (VIDEO)
> 
> Tea Party Nation trying to incite violence in Wisconsin. Judson Phillips likens protesters to Nazi storm troopers. | The Political Carnival
> 
> Tea Party Violence in Kentucky. I am OUTRAGED. - Razzle Dazzle - Open Salon
> 
> ooops - there's a lot more out there
> 
> Man enough to admit you're wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Obviously, you're a moron, so maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWWWAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAA
> 
> You claim no one can link any violence to Tea Party.
> I show multiple instances and THIS is all you got?????
> What a moron and a loser.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the original thread and incident - but it has EVERYTHING to do with YOU being to petty to admit when you are wrong.
Click to expand...


What connection does the Tea Party have to the shooting in Aurora?


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> Only the left and their sick syncophants will use any tragedy to make political hay.  Most Americans have had enough of this sick shit.



You should get off the track.  You are about to get flattened by the irony train.


----------



## hortysir

catzmeow said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...s-says-batman-shooter-has-tea-party-page.html
> 
> Some people should know when to go see a movie.



S'long as it's not midnight in Aurora, CO


----------



## geauxtohell

catzmeow said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Brian Ross and ABC inserted the Tea Party into this and they have both apologized.  Did you want to apologize to me now?  Accepted.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I apologize to you?
> 
> You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.
> 
> How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buford would like you to know that Jesus told him that you're going to hell for being a liberal.
Click to expand...


That's strange.  The voices in my head tell me I am great.


----------



## Full-Auto

nodoginnafight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube
> 
> Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube
> 
> Protester Assaulted by Violent Tea Party Members at Palin McCain Rally - YouTube
> 
> Tea Party Leader Calls For Violent Overthrow Of Government Over Health Care Ruling (VIDEO) | Addicting Info
> 
> Dawn Teo: Tea Party Protest Turns Violent (VIDEO)
> 
> Tea Party Nation trying to incite violence in Wisconsin. Judson Phillips likens protesters to Nazi storm troopers. | The Political Carnival
> 
> Tea Party Violence in Kentucky. I am OUTRAGED. - Razzle Dazzle - Open Salon
> 
> ooops - there's a lot more out there
> 
> Man enough to admit you're wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Obviously, you're a moron, so maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWWWAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAA
> 
> You claim no one can link any violence to Tea Party.
> I show multiple instances and THIS is all you got?????
> What a moron and a loser.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the original thread and incident - but it has EVERYTHING to do with YOU being to petty to admit when you have been definitively proven to be dead wrong.
Click to expand...


when the assaults even out let us know....  By my tallies democrats are still owed several assaults and countless deaths.


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  This had nothing to do with the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has nothing to do with liberals or leftists.
> 
> Furthermore, people posting stupid shit on a message board (shocking I know), also have no real bearing on this event.
Click to expand...


A leftist reporter inserted the Tea Party into a violent tragedy.  Liar.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Was the shooter motivated by Obama's hateful anti-American rhetoric?


----------



## catzmeow

Buford said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  This had nothing to do with the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has nothing to do with liberals or leftists.
> 
> Furthermore, people posting stupid shit on a message board (shocking I know), also have no real bearing on this event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A leftist reporter inserted the Tea Party into a violent tragedy.  Liar.
Click to expand...


And here you are again, still jacking off over it.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Speaking of a real violent group

OCCUPY WALL STREET document record of violence and criminal acts:



Arson

Occupy Fort Collins  Member arrested, $10 million in damage
Occupy Portland -  Member arrested for throwing Molotov Cocktail
Occupy Seattle  Suspicious fire at Bank of America 2.7 miles from camp
Occupy Portland  Three men arrested with homemade grenades
Assault/Threats

Occupy SF  12 assaults in 24 hours
Occupy LA  4 assaults including two with knives
Occupy Philly  Man punches woman in the face
Occupy LA  Two assaults including setting someone on fire
Occupy Berkeley  Police respond to three assault calls per night
Occupy Wall Street  Three men threaten the life of a sexual assault victim
Occupy Lawrence  Punch thrown
Occupy Orlando  Knife fight sends man to hospital
Occupy Portland  Multiple assaults within a 24 hr. period
Occupy Toledo  Man assaults police officer after arrest
Occupy San Diego  Woman assaults cameraman
Occupy Victoria  Man dumps urine on city worker
Occupy Vancouver  Two police officers bitten during near riot
Occupy Oakland  Death threats
Occupy Austin  Man in Joker make-up arrested for brandishing knife
Occupy Oakland  Man sets his dog on reporter
Occupy Oakland  Man pulls a knife in camp
Occupy Wall Street  Photographer assaulted
Drugs/Dealing

Occupy Boston  Two drug busts in a week
Occupy Boston  Another drug arrest
Occupy Boston  Heroin dealers busted were living with 6 year old boy directly behind welcome tent
Occupy Portland  First hand account Drugs. SellingHeroin. Meth.
Occupy Portland  Video of open drug use in the camp
Occupy Portland  I get high
Fraud

National Lawyers Guild member Ari Douglas pretends to be run over by a police scooter
Illness/Death

Occupy Santa Cruz  Ringworm outbreak
Occupy Atlanta  TB outbreak
Occupy Wall Street  Zuccotti lung outbreak
Occupy New Orleans  Man discovered in tent had been dead 2 days
Occupy Portland  Body lice outbreak
Murder

Occupy Oakland  Fatal shooting
Public disturbance

Occupy Dallas  Protesters block bank entrance, 23 arrested
Occupy Vancouver  Mob with bullhorn enters bank
Occupy Wall Street  Protesters block bank entrance, four arrested
Occupier takes a bathroom break in the street
Occupy Vancouver  Occupiers disrupt debate, threaten riot when asked to leave
Occupy Long Beach  Group disrupts city council meeting
Occupy Boston  Three arrested for occupying Burger King
Occupy Oakland  Yelling and nonsense at Burger King
Occupy DC  Group storms AFP event, traps attendees inside
Rape/Sexual Assault

Occupy Philly  Man arrested for alleged rape
Occupy Wall Street  Two sexual assaults unreported to police
Occupy Wall Street  Man arrested for sexual assault, suspect in rape
Occupy Dallas  Sex offender allegedly rapes 14 year old
Occupy Ottawa  Sexual assaults go unreported to police
Occupy Lawrence  Sexual assault reported
Occupy Toronto  Foot sniffer arrested
Occupy Seattle  Man exposes himself to young girls
Occupy Portland  Sexual assault
Occupy Wall Street  Drunk gropes women in Zuccotti Park
Occupy Cleveland  Rape reported after an overnight stay
Occupy Glasgow  Possible gang rape
Occupy Baltimore  Multiple reports of harassment
Occupy Chicago  Man arrested for child porn
Occupy LA  Man charged with exposing himself to a child
Sedition

Occupy DC  Lets have a coup by taking over the military
Ted Rall wants occupiers to choose the path of violence
Occupy DC  Mike Malloy incites crowd to cheer for President Bushs execution
Suicide/Overdose

Occupy Burlington  Man kills himself with handgun
Occupy Salt Lake City  Man found dead with syringe in his tent
Occupy Vancouver  Young woman dies of cocaine and heroine overdose
Occupy OKC  Young man with history of drug abuse found dead
Theft

Occupy Portland  Theft is ongoing
Occupy Boston  Store owner suffers 4 break-ins since camp began
Vandalism

Occupy Eureka  Protesters use local bank as a toilet
Occupy Portland  Two banks vandalized, promises of more to come
Occupy Oakland  Bank windows broken, Whole Foods vandalized, broken windows
Occupy Boston  Banks vandalized with anarchist, OWS graffiti
Occupy Portland  Spike in vandalism near camp
Occupy SF: ATMs being smeared with feces
Occupy Santa Fe: Banks vandalized with OWS-themed graffiti
Occupy San Diego  Vendors cart vandalized with bodily fluids
Occupy graffiti found on PA governors mansion


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.  Brian Ross and ABC inserted the Tea Party into this and they have both apologized.  Did you want to apologize to me now?  Accepted.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I apologize to you?
> 
> You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.
> 
> How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a liar.  Period.  You will say anything and twist any truth because that's what you are.  A liar.
Click to expand...


I don't need to twist what is readily apparent.

You went all incredulous on us at the notion of ABC politicizing this event.

Then you spent the next 500 posts doing the same thing.

Maybe your real problem is that you are too dull to see your own duplicity.


----------



## Buford

catzmeow said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also has nothing to do with liberals or leftists.
> 
> Furthermore, people posting stupid shit on a message board (shocking I know), also have no real bearing on this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A leftist reporter inserted the Tea Party into a violent tragedy.  Liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here you are again, still jacking off over it.
Click to expand...


Open your mouth, Mr. Slurpee.


----------



## tinydancer

ClosedCaption said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm listening to the Jim and Margery show, liberals, on 96.9 boston talks this morning and a caller calls in saying "This was a conservative mad at the movie because it portays conservatives as evil villians.  The bad guy's name is Bane after all"
> 
> To which i laughed at the stupidity of such a comment
> 
> Then I switch over to 1200 am and listen to the Jeff Katz show.  On his show I hear someone call in and say "Well there are a group of people who are similar to the occupy people in the movie and the movie makes them look bad, it was an occupod who was mad that did this"
> 
> Political hackery has no limits.
> 
> 
> BTW ABC knew it wasn't the same person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you laugh when Rush Limbaugh said the Batman movie was a conspiracy against Romney too?
Click to expand...


You fool. Get up to speed. 

Dems started the "Bane" shit. A  D strategist said it was fair game.


----------



## catzmeow

geauxtohell said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I apologize to you?
> 
> You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.
> 
> How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford would like you to know that Jesus told him that you're going to hell for being a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's strange.  The voices in my head tell me I am great.
Click to expand...


I think you're pretty great, too.  Buford, of course, thinks that Jesus thinks whatever Buford thinks.


----------



## occupied

Google said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling out the classless actions of those seeking to politicize their deaths is showing respect--what is disrespectful is seeking to exploit their deaths which is exactly what ABC News attempted to do.
> 
> Think real hard, and try to be honest, and ask what your response would be if on Fox and Friends this morning, without any evidence at all, on national television they accused this madman of being a Occupy Wallstreet fanatic--now if you can be honest you will admit you are a damn hypocrite.  I highly doubt you can be honest though.
Click to expand...


I do not just jump to conclusions, and readily recognize when someone does, if the guy does indeed turn out to be a member of some group, tea party, ows, whatever, I am not one to take their actions as a reflection on the whole. Perhaps that does not square with your perception of a lib but then again I can only speak for myself. If the TeeVee says something I do not just automatically believe it no matter the source.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Neotrotsky said:


> Speaking of a real violent group
> 
> OCCUPY WALL STREET document record of violence and criminal acts:
> 
> 
> 
> Arson
> 
> Occupy Fort Collins  Member arrested, $10 million in damage
> Occupy Portland -  Member arrested for throwing Molotov Cocktail
> Occupy Seattle  Suspicious fire at Bank of America 2.7 miles from camp
> Occupy Portland  Three men arrested with homemade grenades
> Assault/Threats
> 
> Occupy SF  12 assaults in 24 hours
> Occupy LA  4 assaults including two with knives
> Occupy Philly  Man punches woman in the face
> Occupy LA  Two assaults including setting someone on fire
> Occupy Berkeley  Police respond to three assault calls per night
> Occupy Wall Street  Three men threaten the life of a sexual assault victim
> Occupy Lawrence  Punch thrown
> Occupy Orlando  Knife fight sends man to hospital
> Occupy Portland  Multiple assaults within a 24 hr. period
> Occupy Toledo  Man assaults police officer after arrest
> Occupy San Diego  Woman assaults cameraman
> Occupy Victoria  Man dumps urine on city worker
> Occupy Vancouver  Two police officers bitten during near riot
> Occupy Oakland  Death threats
> Occupy Austin  Man in Joker make-up arrested for brandishing knife
> Occupy Oakland  Man sets his dog on reporter
> Occupy Oakland  Man pulls a knife in camp
> Occupy Wall Street  Photographer assaulted
> Drugs/Dealing
> 
> Occupy Boston  Two drug busts in a week
> Occupy Boston  Another drug arrest
> Occupy Boston  Heroin dealers busted were living with 6 year old boy directly behind welcome tent
> Occupy Portland  First hand account Drugs. SellingHeroin. Meth.
> Occupy Portland  Video of open drug use in the camp
> Occupy Portland  I get high
> Fraud
> 
> National Lawyers Guild member Ari Douglas pretends to be run over by a police scooter
> Illness/Death
> 
> Occupy Santa Cruz  Ringworm outbreak
> Occupy Atlanta  TB outbreak
> Occupy Wall Street  Zuccotti lung outbreak
> Occupy New Orleans  Man discovered in tent had been dead 2 days
> Occupy Portland  Body lice outbreak
> Murder
> 
> Occupy Oakland  Fatal shooting
> Public disturbance
> 
> Occupy Dallas  Protesters block bank entrance, 23 arrested
> Occupy Vancouver  Mob with bullhorn enters bank
> Occupy Wall Street  Protesters block bank entrance, four arrested
> Occupier takes a bathroom break in the street
> Occupy Vancouver  Occupiers disrupt debate, threaten riot when asked to leave
> Occupy Long Beach  Group disrupts city council meeting
> Occupy Boston  Three arrested for occupying Burger King
> Occupy Oakland  Yelling and nonsense at Burger King
> Occupy DC  Group storms AFP event, traps attendees inside
> Rape/Sexual Assault
> 
> Occupy Philly  Man arrested for alleged rape
> Occupy Wall Street  Two sexual assaults unreported to police
> Occupy Wall Street  Man arrested for sexual assault, suspect in rape
> Occupy Dallas  Sex offender allegedly rapes 14 year old
> Occupy Ottawa  Sexual assaults go unreported to police
> Occupy Lawrence  Sexual assault reported
> Occupy Toronto  Foot sniffer arrested
> Occupy Seattle  Man exposes himself to young girls
> Occupy Portland  Sexual assault
> Occupy Wall Street  Drunk gropes women in Zuccotti Park
> Occupy Cleveland  Rape reported after an overnight stay
> Occupy Glasgow  Possible gang rape
> Occupy Baltimore  Multiple reports of harassment
> Occupy Chicago  Man arrested for child porn
> Occupy LA  Man charged with exposing himself to a child
> Sedition
> 
> Occupy DC  Lets have a coup by taking over the military
> Ted Rall wants occupiers to choose the path of violence
> Occupy DC  Mike Malloy incites crowd to cheer for President Bushs execution
> Suicide/Overdose
> 
> Occupy Burlington  Man kills himself with handgun
> Occupy Salt Lake City  Man found dead with syringe in his tent
> Occupy Vancouver  Young woman dies of cocaine and heroine overdose
> Occupy OKC  Young man with history of drug abuse found dead
> Theft
> 
> Occupy Portland  Theft is ongoing
> Occupy Boston  Store owner suffers 4 break-ins since camp began
> Vandalism
> 
> Occupy Eureka  Protesters use local bank as a toilet
> Occupy Portland  Two banks vandalized, promises of more to come
> Occupy Oakland  Bank windows broken, Whole Foods vandalized, broken windows
> Occupy Boston  Banks vandalized with anarchist, OWS graffiti
> Occupy Portland  Spike in vandalism near camp
> Occupy SF: ATMs being smeared with feces
> Occupy Santa Fe: Banks vandalized with OWS-themed graffiti
> Occupy San Diego  Vendors cart vandalized with bodily fluids
> Occupy graffiti found on PA governors mansion



Obama's OWS is some nasty group


----------



## Pho_King

occupied said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  Yeah, you really are looking for sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.  Why don't you show us a picture of you shedding a tear.  Perhaps that will make you more believable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why you and other conservatives are constantly bombarded with accusations of being horribly mean and evil cold-hearted assholes?
Click to expand...


No, that is not a source of wonder for us.  We know why you lefties think we are big ole meanies.   You are a bunch of pussies.


----------



## geauxtohell

catzmeow said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buford would like you to know that Jesus told him that you're going to hell for being a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange.  The voices in my head tell me I am great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're pretty great, too.  Buford, of course, thinks that Jesus thinks whatever Buford thinks.
Click to expand...


I always find Christians who apparently don't read their own instruction manual to be especially amusing.


----------



## Full-Auto

catzmeow said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buford would like you to know that Jesus told him that you're going to hell for being a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's strange.  The voices in my head tell me I am great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you're pretty great, too.  Buford, of course, thinks that Jesus thinks whatever Buford thinks.
Click to expand...


How long have you been a whiny little bitch?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

tinydancer said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any average reporter knows not to release junk such as this.  Ross knew this and he knew that he would have to retract it.  His goal was to launch his lie and have the perception that this guy was tied to the tea party.  Ross should be fired from ABC but he'll probably receive a promotion.  There's a reason why network news is just about finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about the headline. Mary Mapes and Axelrod school of so called journalism.
> 
> Good grief I want to throttle something I am so angry over this.
Click to expand...


It has become their modus operandi.  They're not even ashamed of it anymore. Float out the lie,  hope like hell for the perception, apologize with no shame later.  Receive bonus from network.


----------



## catzmeow

Buford said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> A leftist reporter inserted the Tea Party into a violent tragedy.  Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are again, still jacking off over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open your mouth.
Click to expand...


No thanks...classless morons aren't my type.


----------



## Black_Label

Black_Label said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how when a right wing piece of trash makes an asinine post stating the shooter clearly is an Obama supporter, the right wing trolls are silent
> 
> I make a post mocking them, and the right wing trolls go into a complete uproar,..
> 
> What a bunch of vial trash the radical right are,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to a left wing piece of trash reporter starts this entire fiasco and a left wing piece of trash like you totally ignores the source of the uproar.  I bet you piss sitting down, you limp thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I take it a no dick but in your ass fuck like you must be in an uproar that this propaganda piece was making the rounds on this site, as well as other radical right wing outlets claiming the shooter was an iranian muslim named Mohammand Alam, right?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t6mSSI3vxM]Perpetrator Identified as Iranian in Aurora Shooting [07/20/2012] - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Interesting that buford eat-a-dick suddenly vanished,....what a pussy, but that is typical with the radical right.


----------



## Neotrotsky

CrusaderFrank said:


> Was the shooter motivated by Obama's hateful anti-American rhetoric?



We all know if a republican was in the White house

that would be the question for the next month from the MSM and the Left


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I apologize to you?
> 
> You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.
> 
> How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.  Period.  You will say anything and twist any truth because that's what you are.  A liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to twist what is readily apparent.
> 
> You went all incredulous on us at the notion of ABC politicizing this event.
> 
> Then you spent the next 500 posts doing the same thing.
> 
> Maybe your real problem is that you are too dull to see your own duplicity.
Click to expand...


Go whine to your mother.


----------



## Full-Auto

catzmeow said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you are again, still jacking off over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No thanks...classless morons aren't my type.
Click to expand...


Yet you remain classless.

Typical democrat


----------



## Google

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they were wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  This had nothing to do with the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It also has nothing to do with liberals or leftists.
> 
> Furthermore, people posting stupid shit on a message board (shocking I know), also have no real bearing on this event.
Click to expand...


Claim the moral high ground by insulting and denigrating those that are outraged that ABC News on national television made baseless accusations in an attempt to exploit and politicize the horrendous murder of 12 innocent people.  Yes, those that express anger that a news organization would act in such a reprehensible and classless manner are the true people that have no bearing on this event.  

Again, if Fox News with zero evidence tried to exploit the deaths of these people to denigrate the OWS you would be outraged.  Continue to feign outrage and drone on and on about how you are the true beacon of morality by insulting those that are offended by the actions of ABC News.


----------



## Gem

While the rhetoric from both sides on the board has gotten heated, I'm more than a little confused by those posting here who are now mad at people who defended the Tea Party through the morning.

When people suggested that it was too soon to be discussing the shooter's motivations and that stating that a) He might belong to the Tea Party and therefore implying b) that his possible affiliation with the Tea Party might be relevant to why he committed mass murder...people here were quick to shout back a litany of excuses including some that can only be meant to silence dialogue ("How dare you defend the Tea Party when these people aren't even cold yet!").  

In other words...we should allow the media to vilanize NOT the actual monster who shot these people, but rather a political organization based on flimsy, speculative, and downright shoddy journalism.  

Seriously?

It seems to me that the real problem here is an out-of-control media with an agenda...and those citizens who support the media's CONTINUED promotion of its own agenda despite its claims of impartiality and non-bias.

The victims of this crime deserve our prayers.  I do not doubt for a moment that everyone on this board, regardless of political leaning, feels sorry for these people and their families.

But this is a political message board - not a prayer vigil.  The discussion about the media's ongoing "1984-esque" desire to make the news tell the story it wants to tell, rather than what is actually occurring should be as important to us as any other story currently being discussed today.

If we can not discuss it when we have such a BLATANT, FLAGRANT example of how casually the news media can use poor journalism during a tragedy as an excuse to crucify a political group...then when CAN we discuss it?


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.  Period.  You will say anything and twist any truth because that's what you are.  A liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to twist what is readily apparent.
> 
> You went all incredulous on us at the notion of ABC politicizing this event.
> 
> Then you spent the next 500 posts doing the same thing.
> 
> Maybe your real problem is that you are too dull to see your own duplicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go whine to your mother.
Click to expand...


You're not very good at this, are you?


----------



## nodoginnafight

Buford said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Obviously, you're a moron, so maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWWWAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAA
> 
> You claim no one can link any violence to Tea Party.
> I show multiple instances and THIS is all you got?????
> What a moron and a loser.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the original thread and incident - but it has EVERYTHING to do with YOU being to petty to admit when you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What connection does the Tea Party have to the shooting in Aurora?
Click to expand...


None that I know of. (as I already stated) Why? That's not what this exchange was about. Si Modo claimed there are NO EXAMPLES of the Tea Party being a violent organization. I proved him definitively wrong. 

What does this have to do with you? Just stick to getting your ass whipped by geauxtohell


----------



## Wry Catcher

healthmyths said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ the thread CLOSELY or just a 30 second sound bite????
Click to expand...


Everything you post is highly partisan and suspect.  Why would anyone read anything you link?


----------



## Katzndogz

If ABC had not withdrawn their outrageous and blatant lie, they would have been trying to explain how an ignorant teabagger (as they know all tea parties are) got in to a neuroscience PHD program in the first place!


----------



## Full-Auto

nodoginnafight said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWWWAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAA
> 
> You claim no one can link any violence to Tea Party.
> I show multiple instances and THIS is all you got?????
> What a moron and a loser.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the original thread and incident - but it has EVERYTHING to do with YOU being to petty to admit when you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What connection does the Tea Party have to the shooting in Aurora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None thaqt I know of. Why? That's not what this exchange was about. Si Modo claimed there are NO EXAMPLES of the Tea Party being a violent organization. I proved him definitively wrong.
> 
> What does this have to do with you?
Click to expand...


No you provided individuals that like the tea party concept.

There is a difference.

Will you know play little bitch like meow?


----------



## Buford

nodoginnafight said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> BWWWAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAA
> 
> You claim no one can link any violence to Tea Party.
> I show multiple instances and THIS is all you got?????
> What a moron and a loser.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the original thread and incident - but it has EVERYTHING to do with YOU being to petty to admit when you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What connection does the Tea Party have to the shooting in Aurora?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None that I know of. (as I already stated) Why? That's not what this exchange was about. Si Modo claimed there are NO EXAMPLES of the Tea Party being a violent organization. I proved him definitively wrong.
> 
> What does this have to do with you?
Click to expand...


Right, none.  Thanks.


----------



## Pho_King

occupied said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.
Click to expand...


Funny that you only note right wing reactions on this board that o not comport with your standards o decency.  I have witnessed quite a bit of pussyassed left wing reaction very similar to that which offends you.  Typical.


----------



## Buford

Aren't these the same leftist miscreants that defend OWS and all the rapes, drug use, vandalism, etc, etc.


----------



## geauxtohell

Google said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  This had nothing to do with the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has nothing to do with liberals or leftists.
> 
> Furthermore, people posting stupid shit on a message board (shocking I know), also have no real bearing on this event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Claim the moral high ground by insulting and denigrating those that are outraged that ABC News on national television made baseless accusations in an attempt to exploit and politicize the horrendous murder of 12 innocent people.  Yes, those that express anger that a news organization would act in such a reprehensible and classless manner are the true people that have no bearing on this event.
> 
> Again, if Fox News with zero evidence tried to exploit the deaths of these people to denigrate the OWS you would be outraged.  Continue to feign outrage and drone on and on about how you are the true beacon of morality by insulting those that are offended by the actions of ABC News.
Click to expand...


When did I insult and denigrate those that were outraged by ABC news?  If you actually read my posts, as opposed to assuming to know my position, you would have seen that I think ABC is full of shit too.  

I also love the subtle message board trick:  "If Fox news would have done this...."  Guess what, slappy?  You don't know me at all.  Your claims that I would do this or that are as empty as your head.  

I also never claimed to be a "true beacon of morality" - whatever the fuck that means.  I just derive wry amusement from pointing out blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## Emma

Buford said:


> *Only the left* and their sick syncophants will use any tragedy to make political hay.  Most Americans have had enough of this sick shit.



The irony is palpable.

I'd like to offer my prayers to the victims of this tragedy and their families. I started crying when I heard the description of the officer carrying the young girl from the theater.  I've only read this thread from page 6 or 7 forward, so I may have missed your thoughts and prayers for these people.


----------



## Truthmatters

we dont deal with mental illness very well in this country.

that is why this happened


----------



## Synthaholic

Mad Scientist said:


> Better arrest all TEA Party members *before* they shoot up *all* the theaters in the US!
> 
> Just to be sure.


Why?  They're not Arabs.


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Google said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also has nothing to do with liberals or leftists.
> 
> Furthermore, people posting stupid shit on a message board (shocking I know), also have no real bearing on this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claim the moral high ground by insulting and denigrating those that are outraged that ABC News on national television made baseless accusations in an attempt to exploit and politicize the horrendous murder of 12 innocent people.  Yes, those that express anger that a news organization would act in such a reprehensible and classless manner are the true people that have no bearing on this event.
> 
> Again, if Fox News with zero evidence tried to exploit the deaths of these people to denigrate the OWS you would be outraged.  Continue to feign outrage and drone on and on about how you are the true beacon of morality by insulting those that are offended by the actions of ABC News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I insult and denigrate those that were outraged by ABC news?  If you actually read my posts, as opposed to assuming to know my position, you would have seen that I think ABC is full of shit too.
> 
> I also love the subtle message board trick:  "If Fox news would have done this...."  Guess what, slappy?  You don't know me at all.  Your claims that I would do this or that are as empty as your head.
> 
> I also never claimed to be a "true beacon of morality" - whatever the fuck that means.  I just derive wry amusement from pointing out blatant hypocrisy.
Click to expand...


You're a shit-stirring lefty just like the others.  I can smell you from here.


----------



## WillowTree

Aurora Shooting: ABC's Brian Ross Incorrectly Suggests Tea Party Link (VIDEO)


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Gem said:


> While the rhetoric from both sides on the board has gotten heated, I'm more than a little confused by those posting here who are now mad at people who defended the Tea Party through the morning.
> 
> When people suggested that it was too soon to be discussing the shooter's motivations and that stating that a) He might belong to the Tea Party and therefore implying b) that his possible affiliation with the Tea Party might be relevant to why he committed mass murder...people here were quick to shout back a litany of excuses including some that can only be meant to silence dialogue ("How dare you defend the Tea Party when these people aren't even cold yet!").
> 
> In other words...we should allow the media to vilanize NOT the actual monster who shot these people, but rather a political organization based on flimsy, speculative, and downright shoddy journalism.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> It seems to me that the real problem here is an out-of-control media with an agenda...and those citizens who support the media's CONTINUED promotion of its own agenda despite its claims of impartiality and non-bias.
> 
> The victims of this crime deserve our prayers.  I do not doubt for a moment that everyone on this board, regardless of political leaning, feels sorry for these people and their families.
> 
> But this is a political message board - not a prayer vigil.  The discussion about the media's ongoing "1984-esque" desire to make the news tell the story it wants to tell, rather than what is actually occurring should be as important to us as any other story currently being discussed today.
> 
> If we can not discuss it when we have such a BLATANT, FLAGRANT example of how casually the news media can use poor journalism during a tragedy as an excuse to crucify a political group...then when CAN we discuss it?



Very few people give any sort of relevance to network news nowadays.


----------



## Buford

Synthaholic said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better arrest all TEA Party members *before* they shoot up *all* the theaters in the US!
> 
> Just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  They're not Arabs.
Click to expand...


You mean "muslims", not "Arabs".


----------



## occupied

Gem said:


> While the rhetoric from both sides on the board has gotten heated, I'm more than a little confused by those posting here who are now mad at people who defended the Tea Party through the morning.
> 
> When people suggested that it was too soon to be discussing the shooter's motivations and that stating that a) He might belong to the Tea Party and therefore implying b) that his possible affiliation with the Tea Party might be relevant to why he committed mass murder...people here were quick to shout back a litany of excuses including some that can only be meant to silence dialogue ("How dare you defend the Tea Party when these people aren't even cold yet!").
> 
> In other words...we should allow the media to vilanize NOT the actual monster who shot these people, but rather a political organization based on flimsy, speculative, and downright shoddy journalism.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> It seems to me that the real problem here is an out-of-control media with an agenda...and those citizens who support the media's CONTINUED promotion of its own agenda despite its claims of impartiality and non-bias.
> 
> The victims of this crime deserve our prayers.  I do not doubt for a moment that everyone on this board, regardless of political leaning, feels sorry for these people and their families.
> 
> But this is a political message board - not a prayer vigil.  The discussion about the media's ongoing "1984-esque" desire to make the news tell the story it wants to tell, rather than what is actually occurring should be as important to us as any other story currently being discussed today.
> 
> If we can not discuss it when we have such a BLATANT, FLAGRANT example of how casually the news media can use poor journalism during a tragedy as an excuse to crucify a political group...then when CAN we discuss it?



You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.


----------



## Black_Label

Black_Label said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to a left wing piece of trash reporter starts this entire fiasco and a left wing piece of trash like you totally ignores the source of the uproar.  I bet you piss sitting down, you limp thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it a no dick but in your ass fuck like you must be in an uproar that this propaganda piece was making the rounds on this site, as well as other radical right wing outlets claiming the shooter was an iranian muslim named Mohammand Alam, right?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8t6mSSI3vxM]Perpetrator Identified as Iranian in Aurora Shooting [07/20/2012] - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting that buford eat-a-dick suddenly vanished,....what a pussy, but that is typical with the radical right.
Click to expand...


----------



## Neotrotsky

occupied said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the rhetoric from both sides on the board has gotten heated, I'm more than a little confused by those posting here who are now mad at people who defended the Tea Party through the morning.
> 
> When people suggested that it was too soon to be discussing the shooter's motivations and that stating that a) He might belong to the Tea Party and therefore implying b) that his possible affiliation with the Tea Party might be relevant to why he committed mass murder...people here were quick to shout back a litany of excuses including some that can only be meant to silence dialogue ("How dare you defend the Tea Party when these people aren't even cold yet!").
> 
> In other words...we should allow the media to vilanize NOT the actual monster who shot these people, but rather a political organization based on flimsy, speculative, and downright shoddy journalism.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> It seems to me that the real problem here is an out-of-control media with an agenda...and those citizens who support the media's CONTINUED promotion of its own agenda despite its claims of impartiality and non-bias.
> 
> The victims of this crime deserve our prayers.  I do not doubt for a moment that everyone on this board, regardless of political leaning, feels sorry for these people and their families.
> 
> But this is a political message board - not a prayer vigil.  The discussion about the media's ongoing "1984-esque" desire to make the news tell the story it wants to tell, rather than what is actually occurring should be as important to us as any other story currently being discussed today.
> 
> If we can not discuss it when we have such a BLATANT, FLAGRANT example of how casually the news media can use poor journalism during a tragedy as an excuse to crucify a political group...then when CAN we discuss it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.
Click to expand...


The whole rush to judgment by ABC to push their leftist template that the Tea Party was involved 

seems to point in that direction


----------



## Synthaholic

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> DID YOU READ the thread CLOSELY or just a 30 second sound bite????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thread should not even be here, If the guy was a teabagger it does not matter at the moment. Have some respect for the dead, leave whatever damage control you feel the tea party needs in this until the dead are buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't feed us that BS.  The left did the same exact thing to Sarah Palin when Gabby Giffords was shot.
Click to expand...

It says your join date was May 2012.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Whose sock are you?


----------



## nodoginnafight

Right - the Tea Party is an organization with violent tendencies - established.
No evidence whether the Tea Party had any link to this incident - established.
I never said anything otherwise. 

Are some of you so beaten down that you try to claim a victory over me when you agree with me?

How sad.


----------



## hortysir

Truthmatters said:


> we dont deal with mental illness very well in this country.
> 
> that is why this happened




Says the Poster Child


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the rhetoric from both sides on the board has gotten heated, I'm more than a little confused by those posting here who are now mad at people who defended the Tea Party through the morning.
> 
> When people suggested that it was too soon to be discussing the shooter's motivations and that stating that a) He might belong to the Tea Party and therefore implying b) that his possible affiliation with the Tea Party might be relevant to why he committed mass murder...people here were quick to shout back a litany of excuses including some that can only be meant to silence dialogue ("How dare you defend the Tea Party when these people aren't even cold yet!").
> 
> In other words...we should allow the media to vilanize NOT the actual monster who shot these people, but rather a political organization based on flimsy, speculative, and downright shoddy journalism.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> It seems to me that the real problem here is an out-of-control media with an agenda...and those citizens who support the media's CONTINUED promotion of its own agenda despite its claims of impartiality and non-bias.
> 
> The victims of this crime deserve our prayers.  I do not doubt for a moment that everyone on this board, regardless of political leaning, feels sorry for these people and their families.
> 
> But this is a political message board - not a prayer vigil.  The discussion about the media's ongoing "1984-esque" desire to make the news tell the story it wants to tell, rather than what is actually occurring should be as important to us as any other story currently being discussed today.
> 
> If we can not discuss it when we have such a BLATANT, FLAGRANT example of how casually the news media can use poor journalism during a tragedy as an excuse to crucify a political group...then when CAN we discuss it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.
Click to expand...


No one could ever prove that to you and your ilk.  You see what you want to see.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Clearly, he didn't do that killing on he own, someone else did. Maybe Obama wants to take credit for this?


----------



## Buford

Synthaholic said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thread should not even be here, If the guy was a teabagger it does not matter at the moment. Have some respect for the dead, leave whatever damage control you feel the tea party needs in this until the dead are buried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feed us that BS.  The left did the same exact thing to Sarah Palin when Gabby Giffords was shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says your join date was May 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose sock are you?
Click to expand...


Why don't you find out, you lying miscreant bitch.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

nodoginnafight said:


> Right - the Tea Party is an organization with violent tendencies - established.
> No evidence whether the Tea Party had any link to this incident - established.
> I never said anything otherwise.
> 
> Are some of you so beaten down that you try to claim a victory over me when you agree with me?
> 
> How sad.



Wait when did we establish the tea party was violent again?  I think you might be confusing the OWS occupy behaviors with the Tea Party Protestors....or maybe you know about an incident I do not know about...link me up.


----------



## Black_Label

CrusaderFrank said:


> Clearly, he didn't do that killing on he own, someone else did. Maybe Obama wants to take credit for this?



Rush likely is sending him a check right now for his good work.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

Nothing matters to the Obamabots. They're obviously seeing this as vindication for their hero and a foil to the ceaseless Republican attacks on Obama's Defining Moment "You didn't create your success yourself, the Government did it for you, you were just a mere cog in the Governments wheel of largesse" This was an opportunity to shout four more years because these twelves deaths somehow suddenly put that back again within reach as it appeared to be slipping away.

Weasel Zippers » Blog Archive » Video: Obama Supporters Hoot And Holler Through His Remembrance Speech For Victims Of Colorado Movie Shooting &#8211; Update Chant &#8220;Four More Years&#8221;&#8230;.


----------



## Emma

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to twist what is readily apparent.
> 
> You went all incredulous on us at the notion of ABC politicizing this event.
> 
> Then you spent the next 500 posts doing the same thing.
> 
> Maybe your real problem is that you are too dull to see your own duplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go whine to your mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not very good at this, are you?
Click to expand...




Give him a break. He's still frantically searching his dictionary for "histrionic".


----------



## Neotrotsky

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right - the Tea Party is an organization with violent tendencies - established.
> No evidence whether the Tea Party had any link to this incident - established.
> I never said anything otherwise.
> 
> Are some of you so beaten down that you try to claim a victory over me when you agree with me?
> 
> How sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait when did we establish the tea party was violent again?  I think you might be confusing the OWS occupy behaviors with the Tea Party Protestors....or maybe you know about an incident I do not know about...link me up.
Click to expand...


Like ABC

pushing a left template


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Black_Label said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, he didn't do that killing on he own, someone else did. Maybe Obama wants to take credit for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush likely is sending him a check right now for his good work.
Click to expand...


Maybe Holder and Obama armed this guy too?


----------



## The T

Buford said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better arrest all TEA Party members *before* they shoot up *all* the theaters in the US!
> 
> Just to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? They're not Arabs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean "muslims", not "Arabs".
Click to expand...

 
synthia has a mental block on those matters.


----------



## Full-Auto

Black_Label said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, he didn't do that killing on he own, someone else did. Maybe Obama wants to take credit for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush likely is sending him a check right now for his good work.
Click to expand...


Atleast it would be his money.

You must use tax payer cash.
What is it, 16 crony companies gone tits up without the owners losing a dime?


----------



## Buford

Emma said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go whine to your mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very good at this, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a break. He's still frantically searching his dictionary for "histrionic".
Click to expand...


Now they're reduced to trolling.  It's almost over.  They're slinking back to their caves for more propaganda.


----------



## Si modo

nodoginnafight said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube
> 
> Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube
> 
> Protester Assaulted by Violent Tea Party Members at Palin McCain Rally - YouTube
> 
> Tea Party Leader Calls For Violent Overthrow Of Government Over Health Care Ruling (VIDEO) | Addicting Info
> 
> Dawn Teo: Tea Party Protest Turns Violent (VIDEO)
> 
> Tea Party Nation trying to incite violence in Wisconsin. Judson Phillips likens protesters to Nazi storm troopers. | The Political Carnival
> 
> Tea Party Violence in Kentucky. I am OUTRAGED. - Razzle Dazzle - Open Salon
> 
> ooops - there's a lot more out there
> 
> Man enough to admit you're wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Fail.
> 
> Maybe you can figure it out.
> 
> Obviously, you're a moron, so maybe not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWWWAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAA
> 
> You claim no one can link any violence to Tea Party.
> I show multiple instances and THIS is all you got?????
> What a moron and a loser.
> 
> This has nothing to do with the original thread and incident - but it has EVERYTHING to do with YOU being too petty to admit when you have been definitively proven to be dead wrong.
Click to expand...

As expected.  You can't figure out the fail.  No surprise.

You are a moron.


----------



## Warrior102

Brian Ross has ties with the Communist Party.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I apologize to you?
> 
> You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.
> 
> How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.  Period.  You will say anything and twist any truth because that's what you are.  A liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to twist what is readily apparent.
> 
> You went all incredulous on us at the notion of ABC politicizing this event.
> 
> Then you spent the next 500 posts doing the same thing.
> 
> Maybe your real problem is that you are too dull to see your own duplicity.
Click to expand...


You're equating an Internet poster with a LMSM "Journalist"?

How cute!!


----------



## Neotrotsky

CrusaderFrank said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, he didn't do that killing on he own, someone else did. Maybe Obama wants to take credit for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush likely is sending him a check right now for his good work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe Holder and Obama armed this guy too?
Click to expand...


Well the good news for the left

This shooter is not a white Hispanic, this time 
that kind of stuff just messes up their identity politics 
and their "message"


----------



## The T

Full-Auto said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, he didn't do that killing on he own, someone else did. Maybe Obama wants to take credit for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush likely is sending him a check right now for his good work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atleast it would be his money.
> 
> You must use tax payer cash.
> What is it, 16 crony companies gone tits up without the owners losing a dime?
Click to expand...

 
Black_Fable and the left are just jealous of wealth that isn't thiers. Any wonder he supports Obama and excuses him?


----------



## Si modo

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I apologize to you?
> 
> You are as vile as ABC for pimping this issue.
> 
> How low is your self esteem to want to glom onto a tragedy so you can force people that had nothing to do with it to apologize to you - who also has no ties to this event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.  Period.  You will say anything and twist any truth because that's what you are.  A liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to twist what is readily apparent.
> 
> You went all incredulous on us at the notion of ABC politicizing this event.
> 
> Then you spent the next 500 posts doing the same thing.
> 
> Maybe your real problem is that you are too dull to see your own duplicity.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Buford

The left is so predictable.  They swarm all over crap like this and dump their propaganda, then like feeding sharks the frenzy dies down and calm is restored.  Lots of innocent victims are torn to shred in their wake, but at least the sharks got fed for the day.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Warrior102 said:


> Brian Ross has ties with the Communist Party.



Sure
the connection ?

Oh yes

they both support Papa Obama


----------



## occupied

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the rhetoric from both sides on the board has gotten heated, I'm more than a little confused by those posting here who are now mad at people who defended the Tea Party through the morning.
> 
> When people suggested that it was too soon to be discussing the shooter's motivations and that stating that a) He might belong to the Tea Party and therefore implying b) that his possible affiliation with the Tea Party might be relevant to why he committed mass murder...people here were quick to shout back a litany of excuses including some that can only be meant to silence dialogue ("How dare you defend the Tea Party when these people aren't even cold yet!").
> 
> In other words...we should allow the media to vilanize NOT the actual monster who shot these people, but rather a political organization based on flimsy, speculative, and downright shoddy journalism.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> It seems to me that the real problem here is an out-of-control media with an agenda...and those citizens who support the media's CONTINUED promotion of its own agenda despite its claims of impartiality and non-bias.
> 
> The victims of this crime deserve our prayers.  I do not doubt for a moment that everyone on this board, regardless of political leaning, feels sorry for these people and their families.
> 
> But this is a political message board - not a prayer vigil.  The discussion about the media's ongoing "1984-esque" desire to make the news tell the story it wants to tell, rather than what is actually occurring should be as important to us as any other story currently being discussed today.
> 
> If we can not discuss it when we have such a BLATANT, FLAGRANT example of how casually the news media can use poor journalism during a tragedy as an excuse to crucify a political group...then when CAN we discuss it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one could ever prove that to you and your ilk.  You see what you want to see.
Click to expand...


The corporate media cares only for profit and ratings and so I do not care to listen or watch, it in no way reflects my values or standards of journalism.


----------



## Black_Label

The T said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rush likely is sending him a check right now for his good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast it would be his money.
> 
> You must use tax payer cash.
> What is it, 16 crony companies gone tits up without the owners losing a dime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black_Fable and the left are just jealous of wealth that isn't thiers. Any wonder he supports Obama and excuses him?
Click to expand...


Holy hell are you stupid, you are seriously using that argument that "well,...it's OK he committed the massacre because Rush sent him a check himself"

How mentally ill are you?


----------



## Gem

> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.



Identifying this man as a possible Tea Partier before doing the research to confirm or deny, NOT identifying the Fort Hood shooter as a Muslim with numerous ties to violent extremists despite ample evidence, identifying George Zimmerman as a white man, then a "white Hispanic" a term NEVER dreamt of before that moment, identifying Gabrielle Giffords' shooter as a right-wing extremist and going after the Tea Party and Sarah Palin when no evidence suggested a link, ignoring the violence of OWS-members while desperately seeking to attach anything and everthing to the Tea Party, the Duke Lacrosse rape case, and on and on...

We can argue whether the media's tilt is Democrat or just merely LEFTIST in general...but to ignore the repeated attempts by the part of the media to "TELL THE STORY THEY WANT TO TELL" regardless of what the actual facts say is pretty well documented.


----------



## The T

Black_Label said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast it would be his money.
> 
> You must use tax payer cash.
> What is it, 16 crony companies gone tits up without the owners losing a dime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Fable and the left are just jealous of wealth that isn't thiers. Any wonder he supports Obama and excuses him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy hell are you stupid, you are seriously using that argument that "well,...it's OK he committed the massacre because Rush sent him a check himself"
> 
> How mentally ill are you?
Click to expand...

 
Ever heard of demonstarting absurity by being such, or does that concept out of your reach?

MORON.


----------



## Truthmatters

they did NOT say it WAS him they said that A man with the samename was in the same city and was in the tea party.

they have appologised and hopefully will learn from the mistake.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

DemocracyNow,Thinkprogress, Moveon, Rolling Stone, Mother Jones and NPR........

Journalistic excellence !!!!!!!!!     LOL


----------



## swizzlee

A simple white pages check.............

and I found three James Holmes - ages 30, 33 and 65. None age 24.

Which begs the question - where the #@$&)(*^& did Brian Ross get his journalism degree?


----------



## Si modo

Truthmatters said:


> they did NOT say it WAS him they said that A man with the samename was in the same city and was in the tea party.
> 
> they have appologised and hopefully will learn from the mistake.


TM.  This is something they should have learned when studying "journalism" - they used to teach them to check sources an info.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> they did NOT say it WAS him they said that A man with the samename was in the same city and was in the tea party.
> 
> they have appologised and hopefully will learn from the mistake.



Yes we learned the "American" Left is a misnomer


----------



## occupied

Gem said:


> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Identifying this man as a possible Tea Partier before doing the research to confirm or deny, NOT identifying the Fort Hood shooter as a Muslim with numerous ties to violent extremists despite ample evidence, identifying George Zimmerman as a white man, then a "white Hispanic" a term NEVER dreamt of before that moment, identifying Gabrielle Giffords' shooter as a right-wing extremist and going after the Tea Party and Sarah Palin when no evidence suggested a link, ignoring the violence of OWS-members while desperately seeking to attach anything and everthing to the Tea Party, the Duke Lacrosse rape case, and on and on...
> 
> We can argue whether the media's tilt is Democrat or just merely LEFTIST in general...but to ignore the repeated attempts by the part of the media to "TELL THE STORY THEY WANT TO TELL" regardless of what the actual facts say is pretty well documented.
Click to expand...


So just agree with me that the corporate media is full of crap and mostly ignore them like I do. If you think I am going to defend those people on TeeVee as having any kind of integrity then you can just wait, it is truly an idiot box full of sensationalism and rumor, abandon them and watch your IQ soar.


----------



## The T

CrusaderFrank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> they did NOT say it WAS him they said that A man with the samename was in the same city and was in the tea party.
> 
> they have appologised and hopefully will learn from the mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we learned the "American" Left is a misnomer
Click to expand...

 
Americans in name only.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'd boycott ABC but I stopped watching them the day Drudge started


----------



## The T

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd boycott ABC but I stopped watching them the day Drudge started


 
I haven't watched them in decades.


----------



## Full-Auto

Black_Label said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast it would be his money.
> 
> You must use tax payer cash.
> What is it, 16 crony companies gone tits up without the owners losing a dime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Fable and the left are just jealous of wealth that isn't thiers. Any wonder he supports Obama and excuses him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy hell are you stupid, you are seriously using that argument that "well,...it's OK he committed the massacre because Rush sent him a check himself"
> 
> How mentally ill are you?
Click to expand...


Are you always this stupid?


----------



## Neotrotsky

healthmyths said:


> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com
> 
> I must also note that Brian Ross who maybe of ABC news pleaded not guility..
> 
> ST. ALBANS &#8212; Four men pleaded not guilty today at Franklin County District Court for their alleged roles in the ongoing case surrounding the death of Christopher Davis, 22.
> 
> Brian Ross, 23, Travis Bugbee, 23, Joshua Fortine, 29, and Stephen Wells, 36, all pleaded not guilty, with their defense attorneys arguing for their release.
> 
> Ross and Bugbee are charged with the assault and robbery of Davis who was found dead in the St. Albans City swimming pool more than three weeks after the alleged attack. Bugbee also faces an unlawful mischief count.
> 
> 
> Death case arrests made | The Saint Albans Messenger



Oh god
it gets even better

INTERVIEW WITH JAMES MICHAEL HOLMES, HISPANIC TEA PARTY MEMBER FALSELY ACCUSED BY ABC


Why does the Left and the MSM hate white Hispanics?


----------



## Ernie S.

nodoginnafight said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare ya to link even a single example, moron.
> 
> I know you can't, but I rarely miss an opportunity to expose the morons and the dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5pdwTQ4xA8]Tea Party Violence: Teabagger Tries To Kill Man With Obama Bumper Sticker - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4BU8pfz2O4]Teabagger Violence Mars Tax Day Rally With Sen. Marco Rubio - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVD5pdS9EOw]Protester Assaulted by Violent Tea Party Members at Palin McCain Rally - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Tea Party Leader Calls For Violent Overthrow Of Government Over Health Care Ruling (VIDEO) | Addicting Info
> 
> Dawn Teo: Tea Party Protest Turns Violent (VIDEO)
> 
> Tea Party Nation trying to incite violence in Wisconsin. Judson Phillips likens protesters to Nazi storm troopers. | The Political Carnival
> 
> Tea Party Violence in Kentucky. I am OUTRAGED. - Razzle Dazzle - Open Salon
> 
> ooops - there's a lot more out there
> 
> Man enough to admit you're wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yoooo Hoooo anybody home?
Click to expand...


Not at your house, apparently.


----------



## Black_Label

Full-Auto said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Fable and the left are just jealous of wealth that isn't thiers. Any wonder he supports Obama and excuses him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell are you stupid, you are seriously using that argument that "well,...it's OK he committed the massacre because Rush sent him a check himself"
> 
> How mentally ill are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you always this stupid?
Click to expand...


Every time you come around, I almost want to make a donation to the special olympics, your mental retardation is truly disturbing.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Full-Auto said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Fable and the left are just jealous of wealth that isn't thiers. Any wonder he supports Obama and excuses him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell are you stupid, you are seriously using that argument that "well,...it's OK he committed the massacre because Rush sent him a check himself"
> 
> How mentally ill are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you always this stupid?
Click to expand...


What else do you think the Papa Obama Truth goon squads can hire?


----------



## Emma

Si modo said:


> TM.  This is something they should have learned when studying "journalism" - they used to teach them to check sources an info.



Now there is such a rush to be first with a 'scoop', they've pretty much thrown that out the window.


----------



## Ernie S.

Neotrotsky said:


> *ABC apologizes for incorrect Tea Party tie or Left happy he isn't a white Hispanic *
> 
> Comrades, this is most discouraging news and does not help in our battle to speak on anything
> besides Papa Obama's bad economy
> 
> Editor's Note: An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect. ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted.​
> 
> Good news- at least he is not a white Hispanic- that only seems to mix our message of identity politics
> -----------------------
> 
> Keep up the good work, comrades



Will Ross apologize on the air, or is a blurb on the website sufficient.
How many people heard the original comments but will never hear the retraction?


----------



## Gem

> So just agree with me that the corporate media is full of crap and mostly ignore them like I do. If you think I am going to defend those people on TeeVee as having any kind of integrity then you can just wait, it is truly an idiot box full of sensationalism and rumor, abandon them and watch your IQ soar.


Oh, on that we are in TOTAL agreement.  But you aren't arguing from your original position anymore.  

Originally, you stated:


> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.



So if you now agree with me, at least in SOME respect, that the media is, if not evil, then at a minimum full of crap that shouldn't be watched...we can get back to my original point - 

While you and I now agree that it is putting forth an agenda regardless from what the facts say and should be ignored completely - the majority of Americans are not doing that...they are swallowing the bullshit and being unduly influenced by it.

I would argue that until we STOP doing what you are suggesting....until we STOP IGNORING IT, letting it go, excusing it, looking the other way because we kinda agree with their end result even if we know they lied to get there, etc....we are, in fact, CONDONING them.   We are ENCOURAGING our media to LIE to us...just so long as we like the lie.

And, as we've seen here this morning...those who say "Wait a minute, thats not what really is happening here!" are often immediately met with a smack down from those people who like the outcome of the lies.  "How dare you try to politicize this tragedy!!!" they shout...ignoring the fact that the media already politicized it the MOMENT they decided to put forth shoddy information...simply because it supported the story they WANTED to tell.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> thank you for clairifying.
> 
> what would be your reaction if he does have poltical ties?



Irrelevant.


----------



## tinydancer

Emma said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Only the left* and their sick syncophants will use any tragedy to make political hay.  Most Americans have had enough of this sick shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is palpable.
> 
> I'd like to offer my prayers to the victims of this tragedy and their families. I started crying when I heard the description of the officer carrying the young girl from the theater.  I've only read this thread from page 6 or 7 forward, so I may have missed your thoughts and prayers for these people.
Click to expand...


Emma dear heart, you are different. You are a good soul and a wonderous democrat who makes arguments we can understand without hate or without vileness.

You are in a different category Emma. 

ETA: on the other hand you could be the anti christ and I've fallen for your avatar for forever. I love that guy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Full-Auto said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Fable and the left are just jealous of wealth that isn't thiers. Any wonder he supports Obama and excuses him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell are you stupid, you are seriously using that argument that "well,...it's OK he committed the massacre because Rush sent him a check himself"
> 
> How mentally ill are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you always this stupid?
Click to expand...


Actually, this is a high point for him.

He's usually MUCH stupider.


----------



## tjvh

Black_Label said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell are you stupid, you are seriously using that argument that "well,...it's OK he committed the massacre because Rush sent him a check himself"
> 
> How mentally ill are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you always this stupid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every time you come around, I almost want to make a donation to the special olympics, your mental retardation is truly disturbing.
Click to expand...


Demeaning special needs people in an attempt to demean a single poster at USMB... I'm afraid that is what is truly disturbing... Your lack of morals speaks volumes.


----------



## Si modo

One thing is for sure in this thread; BL is a pig.


----------



## tinydancer

Ernie S. said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> *ABC apologizes for incorrect Tea Party tie or Left happy he isn't a white Hispanic *
> 
> Comrades, this is most discouraging news and does not help in our battle to speak on anything
> besides Papa Obama's bad economy
> 
> Editor's Note: An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect. ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted.​
> 
> Good news- at least he is not a white Hispanic- that only seems to mix our message of identity politics
> -----------------------
> 
> Keep up the good work, comrades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Ross apologize on the air, or is a blurb on the website sufficient.
> How many people heard the original comments but will never hear the retraction?
Click to expand...


I want his balls on the wall. I'm tied up this afternoon miracle growing my sweet millions and my lemon boys (tomatoes people) but I want an official apology on air and will go for the throat later today.

We cannot let ABC squirm out of this. I refuse to let this happen. I want blood.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Si modo said:


> One thing is for sure in this thread; BL is a pig.



Please don't insult pigs that way.


----------



## Lovebears65

ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Emma said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM.  This is something they should have learned when studying "journalism" - they used to teach them to check sources an info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is such a rush to be first with a 'scoop', they've pretty much thrown that out the window.
Click to expand...


Why didn't they tie the shooter to Obama and Holder and Fast and Furious?

Hmmm?


----------



## Conservative

good for them. But this is the kind of shit that should not happen if you report properly.


----------



## GuyPinestra

Truthmatters said:


> they did NOT say it WAS him they said that A man with the samename was in the same city and was in the tea party.
> 
> they have appologised and hopefully will learn from the mistake.



No chance! The story line must be perpetuated...


----------



## occupied

Gem said:


> So just agree with me that the corporate media is full of crap and mostly ignore them like I do. If you think I am going to defend those people on TeeVee as having any kind of integrity then you can just wait, it is truly an idiot box full of sensationalism and rumor, abandon them and watch your IQ soar.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, on that we are in TOTAL agreement.  But you aren't arguing from your original position anymore.
> 
> Originally, you stated:
> 
> 
> 
> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you now agree with me, at least in SOME respect, that the media is, if not evil, then at a minimum full of crap that shouldn't be watched...we can get back to my original point -
> 
> While you and I now agree that it is putting forth an agenda regardless from what the facts say and should be ignored completely - the majority of Americans are not doing that...they are swallowing the bullshit and being unduly influenced by it.
> 
> I would argue that until we STOP doing what you are suggesting....until we STOP IGNORING IT, letting it go, excusing it, looking the other way because we kinda agree with their end result even if we know they lied to get there, etc....we are, in fact, CONDONING them.   We are ENCOURAGING our media to LIE to us...just so long as we like the lie.
> 
> And, as we've seen here this morning...those who say "Wait a minute, thats not what really is happening here!" are often immediately met with a smack down from those people who like the outcome of the lies.  "How dare you try to politicize this tragedy!!!" they shout...ignoring the fact that the media already politicized it the MOMENT they decided to put forth shoddy information...simply because it supported the story they WANTED to tell.
Click to expand...


They have no agenda other than ratings and profits. Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. Stage one of any story is to throw out a bunch of sensationalized crap and see what sticks during the many, many hours of airtime they have to fill with no real information, the wise will put no credence in the early stages of news coverage on a story.   My first reply to this thread was to urge restraint by all parties in jumping to conclusions and I would have never dreamed just how unpopular and provocative that advice would turn out to be, lost 4 rep points already just urging people to morn the dead first and leave political crap for when we have some facts in the case.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

No wonder ABC has what, about a 20 something per-cent trust rating?  Who the hell is watching the MSM anymore?  Oh yeah, liberals.... they do so love living in the alter-reality.


----------



## Emma

For those who live in the region: 

_Bonfils Blood Center is currently accepting appointments from  community members wanting to donate blood on behalf of the Aurora movie  theatre shootings that occurred early this morning. All six Denver metro  donor centers are open today until 7 p.m. and there are also mobile  drives open to the public. Please call 303-363-2300 or visit *www.bonfils.org*  to schedule your appointment and find a donor center/mobile drive  nearest you. We are particularly in need of O-, A- and platelets and ask  that donors with those blood types please consider donating. As of this  time, Bonfils has met the needs of the local hospitals involved in this  tragedy and is asking that donors not only donate today but make  appointments in the coming days to help replenish our blood supply. _


----------



## Avatar4321

this type of political rhetoric from the news makes me sick


----------



## Neotrotsky

It is disingenuous to say they have no agenda
besides ratings and profits

If that was the case, CNN would have adjusted their coverage a long time ago

ABC and Ross jumped to conclusions because
it fit what their view of the world is...


----------



## rightwinger

Wrong Holmes.....he has grounds for a lawsuit against the network


----------



## The T

Soggy in NOLA said:


> No wonder ABC has what, about a 20 something per-cent trust rating? Who the hell is watching the MSM anymore? Oh yeah, liberals.... they do so love living in the alter-reality.


 
From what I understand it's 21% trust rate. After this? They might surpass Congress...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jim Holmes, the Tea Party one, should come out of this owning WABC


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Ross should be fired... what he did is beyond irresponsible.  And yes, if I were this guy, I'd sue the fuck outta Ross AND ABC.


----------



## California Girl

occupied said:


> I am going to have the human decency not to comment on this tragedy in a political context until facts are known, you should do the same.



Ahhh, that's adorable... following your messiah's instructions to the letter. Pity that the media didn't get a copy of that letter.


----------



## Gem

> They have no agenda other than ratings and profits. Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. Stage one of any story is to throw out a bunch of sensationalized crap and see what sticks during the many, many hours of airtime they have to fill with no real information, the wise will put no credence in the early stages of news coverage on a story. My first reply to this thread was to urge restraint by all parties in jumping to conclusions and I would have never dreamed just how unpopular and provocative that advice would turn out to be, lost 4 rep points already just urging people to morn the dead first and leave political crap for when we have some facts in the case.



Did you lose the points becasue you urged restraint?  Or because you told people who were upset by the fradulent "TeaParty" narrative to stop complaining about it?  While I agree - we should all be prepared to apologize for putting our feet in our mouths if we decide to come out swinging before all the facts are known...I think that we BOTH know that this message board would be a quiet and boring place if no one discussed anything until they had complete knowledge of all the facts.

While I'm glad we are agreeing on the fact that the media is full of crap - I'm going to have to continue to disagree with you on the political leaning of that crap.  I feel that the evidence that you so ardently claim to want is out there proving that the media will ignore sensational stories (i.e. the Edwards' affair(s) that the media ignored for as long as it could, Barney Frank's partner's brothel that no one seems to know much about although a Republican toe-tapping in a bathroom is national news, Obama's numerous gaffes that no one seems to know about while Bush-isms are made into calendars, and on and on) because they do not forward the political agenda the media supports....while over-covering if not blatantly fabricating evidence to put forth tales that support their views.


----------



## The T

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Ross should be fired... what he did is beyond irresponsible. And yes, if I were this guy, I'd sue the fuck outta Ross AND ABC.


 
Yep. The guy has had to disconnect his phone at this point.


----------



## signelect

This kind of so called reporting is insame.  What if he drove a chevy to the shooiting , do we blame GM for it.  The so called press is medium press that is interest in ratings, being first with the lastest news if you can call it that.  I am sick of the distortions just to get more viewers.


----------



## tinydancer

They should be fired. This was politcal commentary. Not news. And their bias is obvious.


----------



## Truthmatters

he didnt kill anyone did he?

why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.


He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.

he said it might be him.

they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.


I have heard and seen Fox do much worse


----------



## Amelia

luddly.neddite said:


> paulitician
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest reports coming out claim he's a registered Democrat. If that means anything to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time you nutty rw's get done with this, you'll be calling him Obama's best friend, mentor, classmate in China, former spouse, massive financial contributor and quoted all through all of his books.
> 
> Sheesh.
Click to expand...




Poor Luddly - hyperbole and unfounded accusations bother him so much.  

That's why he has devoted his life to showing others what extremism looks like.


----------



## Sallow

Yet another example of newies trying to scoop each other..and irresponsibly.

Very bad form.


----------



## California Girl

Emma said:


> For those who live in the region:
> 
> _Bonfils Blood Center is currently accepting appointments from  community members wanting to donate blood on behalf of the Aurora movie  theatre shootings that occurred early this morning. All six Denver metro  donor centers are open today until 7 p.m. and there are also mobile  drives open to the public. Please call 303-363-2300 or visit *www.bonfils.org*  to schedule your appointment and find a donor center/mobile drive  nearest you. We are particularly in need of O-, A- and platelets and ask  that donors with those blood types please consider donating. As of this  time, Bonfils has met the needs of the local hospitals involved in this  tragedy and is asking that donors not only donate today but make  appointments in the coming days to help replenish our blood supply. _



 Well done, Emma.


----------



## Truthmatters

Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.

Ive seen fox do it on purpose


----------



## geauxtohell

Buford said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not very good at this, are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a break. He's still frantically searching his dictionary for "histrionic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now they're reduced to trolling.  It's almost over.  They're slinking back to their caves for more propaganda.
Click to expand...


Who are you talking to, slappy?


----------



## 007

You know the leftists/liberals/progressives/democraps are just chomping at the bit to politicize this. They don't give a rats ass about the victims. All they're frothing at the mouth about is the first chance they can get to scream "CONSERVATIVE," or "REPUBLICAN," or "TEA PARTY," and then start their pathetic demands for "MORE" GUN CONTROL. Sickening sons a bitches.

I wonder how many bloody, violent video games the shooter played? That's what people should take a look at, not more gun control.


----------



## occupied

Gem said:


> They have no agenda other than ratings and profits. Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. Stage one of any story is to throw out a bunch of sensationalized crap and see what sticks during the many, many hours of airtime they have to fill with no real information, the wise will put no credence in the early stages of news coverage on a story. My first reply to this thread was to urge restraint by all parties in jumping to conclusions and I would have never dreamed just how unpopular and provocative that advice would turn out to be, lost 4 rep points already just urging people to morn the dead first and leave political crap for when we have some facts in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lose the points becasue you urged restraint?  Or because you told people who were upset by the fradulent "TeaParty" narrative to stop complaining about it?  While I agree - we should all be prepared to apologize for putting our feet in our mouths if we decide to come out swinging before all the facts are known...I think that we BOTH know that this message board would be a quiet and boring place if no one discussed anything until they had complete knowledge of all the facts.
> 
> While I'm glad we are agreeing on the fact that the media is full of crap - I'm going to have to continue to disagree with you on the political leaning of that crap.  I feel that the evidence that you so ardently claim to want is out there proving that the media will ignore sensational stories (i.e. the Edwards' affair(s) that the media ignored for as long as it could, Barney Frank's partner's brothel that no one seems to know much about although a Republican toe-tapping in a bathroom is national news, Obama's numerous gaffes that no one seems to know about while Bush-isms are made into calendars, and on and on) because they do not forward the political agenda the media supports....while over-covering if not blatantly fabricating evidence to put forth tales that support their views.
Click to expand...


All are guilty, I will not even go into detail about the rumor mill at Fox news but some will swear up and down that they are the only source of reliable news while crying about the liberal media elsewhere, I do not condemn one and not the other, I condemn all, do you?


----------



## The T

Truthmatters said:


> he didnt kill anyone did he?
> 
> why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.
> 
> 
> He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.
> 
> he said it might be him.
> 
> they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.
> 
> 
> I have heard and seen Fox do much worse


 
The shooter was how old 23?  This guy was 52...Hello CLUE?


----------



## geauxtohell

CrusaderFrank said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a liar.  Period.  You will say anything and twist any truth because that's what you are.  A liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to twist what is readily apparent.
> 
> You went all incredulous on us at the notion of ABC politicizing this event.
> 
> Then you spent the next 500 posts doing the same thing.
> 
> Maybe your real problem is that you are too dull to see your own duplicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're equating an Internet poster with a LMSM "Journalist"?
> 
> How cute!!
Click to expand...


No.  That is precisely what I am *not* doing.  

Thanks for playing.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

Truthmatters said:


> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose



Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....

Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...


----------



## Sallow

The T said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt kill anyone did he?
> 
> why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.
> 
> 
> He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.
> 
> he said it might be him.
> 
> they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.
> 
> 
> I have heard and seen Fox do much worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was how old 23?  This guy was 52...Hello CLUE?
Click to expand...


Makes you wonder sometimes how they make decisions about what to air..and who are the fact checkers?

It would have been a pretty simple thing to confirm.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

geauxtohell said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need to twist what is readily apparent.
> 
> You went all incredulous on us at the notion of ABC politicizing this event.
> 
> Then you spent the next 500 posts doing the same thing.
> 
> Maybe your real problem is that you are too dull to see your own duplicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're equating an Internet poster with a LMSM "Journalist"?
> 
> How cute!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That is precisely what I am *not* doing.
> 
> Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


Yes that is, but then again what does anyone expect from the Heather Brooks of Obama Fluffers


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> we dont deal with mental illness very well in this country.
> 
> that is why this happened



It's also why you are not institutionalized.


----------



## Sallow

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
Click to expand...


You know dude..sometimes they have a legit beef. Poo-pooing them all the time isn't the answer.


----------



## geauxtohell

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd boycott ABC but I stopped watching them the day Drudge started



Oh yeah.  Drudge is a real example of excellence in the media.  

He certainly never rushes a headline that is completely wrong.....


----------



## 007

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
Click to expand...


Oh... I see we have another pool toy, leftist, steaming pile of dog shit liberal troll on the board.

Oh well, I see there's no need to waste any neg rep on the fool. He/she is already so far in the hole, kind of get the idea no one here agrees with anything this idiot is saying anyway. Oh, well, maybe tdm.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> he didnt kill anyone did he?
> 
> why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.
> 
> 
> He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.
> 
> he said it might be him.
> 
> they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.
> 
> 
> I have heard and seen Fox do much worse



They intimated that an innocent man of being involved in a mass murder. (You may need to look up the word 'intimated').... they are fucking hacks, and their audience are drooling fucking morons. Defending lies is par for the TruthMocker course. Lair.


----------



## The T

Sallow said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt kill anyone did he?
> 
> why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.
> 
> 
> He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.
> 
> he said it might be him.
> 
> they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.
> 
> 
> I have heard and seen Fox do much worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter was how old 23? This guy was 52...Hello CLUE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes you wonder sometimes how they make decisions about what to air..and who are the fact checkers?
> 
> It would have been a pretty simple thing to confirm.
Click to expand...

 
Agreed.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Has he ever claimed or pretended to be an unbiased news source ?


----------



## Truthmatters

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
Click to expand...


they used to call clinton a murderer and have called Obama an non citizen.

all based on crazy assed lies.

they labeled Rs who got in trouble as dems.

they held back reporting on tainted milk to help a sponser.

then sued for the right to lie to their viewers.


----------



## Buford

geauxtohell said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give him a break. He's still frantically searching his dictionary for "histrionic".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now they're reduced to trolling.  It's almost over.  They're slinking back to their caves for more propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you talking to, slappy?
Click to expand...


You and your sickophant friends.  Don't bother, it's a made up word and it's a very good made up word that describes you all perfectly.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt kill anyone did he?
> 
> why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.
> 
> 
> He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.
> 
> he said it might be him.
> 
> they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.
> 
> 
> I have heard and seen Fox do much worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They intimated that an innocent man of being involved in a mass murder. (You may need to look up the word 'intimated').... they are fucking hacks, and their audience are drooling fucking morons. Defending lies is par for the TruthMocker course. Lair.
Click to expand...


The guy will probably sue the network, the guy will probably win
Networks screw up....networks pay


----------



## ConzHateUSA

Pale Rider said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh... I see we have another pool toy, leftist, steaming pile of dog shit liberal troll on the board.
> 
> Oh well, I see there's no need to waste any neg rep on the fool. He/she is already so far in the hole, kind of get the idea no one here agrees with anything this idiot is saying anyway. Oh, well, maybe tdm.
Click to expand...


the entire planet thinks this of you








the entire planet knows you to be the problem...this is not debatable


----------



## Truthmatters

He has all rights to sue

I hope he doenst run up against the same block wall the reports who tried to out Fox lies hit


----------



## ConzHateUSA

Truthmatters said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they used to call clinton a murderer and have called Obama an non citizen.
> 
> all based on crazy assed lies.
> 
> they labeled Rs who got in trouble as dems.
> 
> they held back reporting on tainted milk to help a sponser.
> 
> then sued for the right to lie to their viewers.
Click to expand...


Yes, Fox exists solely to produce rightwing propaganda, they have admitted it and some of their original contributors have left in disgust.

What the baggers dont understand is putting country over party is ok to do, once in a while


----------



## CrusaderFrank

geauxtohell said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd boycott ABC but I stopped watching them the day Drudge started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  Drudge is a real example of excellence in the media.
> 
> He certainly never rushes a headline that is completely wrong.....
Click to expand...


See how Drudge right away said Holder gave the Batman shooter the weapon like he armed Brian Terry's killer?  Didja see that?


----------



## tjvh

Truthmatters said:


> he didnt kill anyone did he?
> 
> why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.
> 
> 
> He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.
> 
> *he said it might be him.*
> 
> they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.
> 
> 
> I have heard and seen Fox do much worse



A Newscaster said "it might be him" is OK in your book? Newscasters once also said Obama *might unite the Nation* and that was a LIE as well. They acted before finding out the truth... And they showed (just as you do) that *truth doesn't matter*.


----------



## California Girl

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
Click to expand...


 Drama queen much?

Or, would you like to provide evidence of the 'treason'? A specific example, with a demonstrable link to how it is 'treasonous'.


----------



## Ernie S.

occupied said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just agree with me that the corporate media is full of crap and mostly ignore them like I do. If you think I am going to defend those people on TeeVee as having any kind of integrity then you can just wait, it is truly an idiot box full of sensationalism and rumor, abandon them and watch your IQ soar.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, on that we are in TOTAL agreement.  But you aren't arguing from your original position anymore.
> 
> Originally, you stated:
> 
> 
> 
> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you now agree with me, at least in SOME respect, that the media is, if not evil, then at a minimum full of crap that shouldn't be watched...we can get back to my original point -
> 
> While you and I now agree that it is putting forth an agenda regardless from what the facts say and should be ignored completely - the majority of Americans are not doing that...they are swallowing the bullshit and being unduly influenced by it.
> 
> I would argue that until we STOP doing what you are suggesting....until we STOP IGNORING IT, letting it go, excusing it, looking the other way because we kinda agree with their end result even if we know they lied to get there, etc....we are, in fact, CONDONING them.   We are ENCOURAGING our media to LIE to us...just so long as we like the lie.
> 
> And, as we've seen here this morning...those who say "Wait a minute, thats not what really is happening here!" are often immediately met with a smack down from those people who like the outcome of the lies.  "How dare you try to politicize this tragedy!!!" they shout...ignoring the fact that the media already politicized it the MOMENT they decided to put forth shoddy information...simply because it supported the story they WANTED to tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They have no agenda other than ratings and profits.* Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. snip
Click to expand...

Are you out of your mind?
Look at their ratings compared to FoxNews and tell me again their motivation is "ratings and profits"
I'm surprised that CEO of ABC News isn't a Cabinet level position in the obama administration.


----------



## California Girl

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I see we have another pool toy, leftist, steaming pile of dog shit liberal troll on the board.
> 
> Oh well, I see there's no need to waste any neg rep on the fool. He/she is already so far in the hole, kind of get the idea no one here agrees with anything this idiot is saying anyway. Oh, well, maybe tdm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the entire planet thinks this of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the entire planet knows you to be the problem...this is not debatable
Click to expand...


So, when were you elected spokesperson for the 'entire planet'? 

Your socking leaves much to be desired. You really need to be less of an idiot.... you make it too easy for others to mock. 

1/10. Must try harder.


----------



## Katzndogz

Oh please!

This is like using the edited Zimmerman 911 call, or the editing of Romney's speeches.  It is a social responsibility of the liberal media to shape the news.  That's what ABC did.  Now it's an apology, in six months libs will be dragging out the clip to show how violent the tea party is.

After all, didn't the MSM "shape" the news by a report that someone spit at a Congressman?   Didn't they shape the news with reports of armed white men threatening blacks (the only one with a gun was a black guy).   These various volent acts were debunked and apologized for long, long ago and still dragged out when libs need shoring up.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sallow said:


> Yet another example of newies trying to scoop each other..and irresponsibly.
> 
> Very bad form.



Sure it is.

Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?


----------



## occupied

Ernie S. said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, on that we are in TOTAL agreement.  But you aren't arguing from your original position anymore.
> 
> Originally, you stated:
> 
> 
> So if you now agree with me, at least in SOME respect, that the media is, if not evil, then at a minimum full of crap that shouldn't be watched...we can get back to my original point -
> 
> While you and I now agree that it is putting forth an agenda regardless from what the facts say and should be ignored completely - the majority of Americans are not doing that...they are swallowing the bullshit and being unduly influenced by it.
> 
> I would argue that until we STOP doing what you are suggesting....until we STOP IGNORING IT, letting it go, excusing it, looking the other way because we kinda agree with their end result even if we know they lied to get there, etc....we are, in fact, CONDONING them.   We are ENCOURAGING our media to LIE to us...just so long as we like the lie.
> 
> And, as we've seen here this morning...those who say "Wait a minute, thats not what really is happening here!" are often immediately met with a smack down from those people who like the outcome of the lies.  "How dare you try to politicize this tragedy!!!" they shout...ignoring the fact that the media already politicized it the MOMENT they decided to put forth shoddy information...simply because it supported the story they WANTED to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They have no agenda other than ratings and profits.* Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. snip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you out of your mind?
> Look at their ratings compared to FoxNews and tell me again their motivation is "ratings and profits"
> I'm surprised that CEO of ABC News isn't a Cabinet level position in the obama administration.
Click to expand...


Quit whining that the truth often has a liberal bias.


----------



## 007

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I see we have another pool toy, leftist, steaming pile of dog shit liberal troll on the board.
> 
> Oh well, I see there's no need to waste any neg rep on the fool. He/she is already so far in the hole, kind of get the idea no one here agrees with anything this idiot is saying anyway. Oh, well, maybe tdm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the entire planet thinks this of you
> 
> the entire planet knows you to be the problem...this is not debatable
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

tjvh said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didnt kill anyone did he?
> 
> why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.
> 
> 
> He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.
> 
> *he said it might be him.*
> 
> they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.
> 
> 
> I have heard and seen Fox do much worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Newscaster said "it might be him" is OK in your book? Newscasters once also said Obama *might unite the Nation* and that was a LIE as well. They acted before finding out the truth... And they showed (just as you do) that *truth doesn't matter*.
Click to expand...


why are you lying about what I said?

you watch too much fox


----------



## ConzHateUSA

CrusaderFrank said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another example of newies trying to scoop each other..and irresponsibly.
> 
> Very bad form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?
Click to expand...


I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot


----------



## ConzHateUSA

Truthmatters said:


> why are you lying about what I said?
> 
> you watch too much fox


now stop it, you are making me laugh



asking a con why do they lie   

They are not able to open their mouths without lying...the entire planet knows this


----------



## tjvh

ConzHateUSA said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... I see we have another pool toy, leftist, steaming pile of dog shit liberal troll on the board.
> 
> Oh well, I see there's no need to waste any neg rep on the fool. He/she is already so far in the hole, kind of get the idea no one here agrees with anything this idiot is saying anyway. Oh, well, maybe tdm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the entire planet thinks this of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the entire planet knows you to be the problem...this is not debatable
Click to expand...


And you...[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbCiPi69e0A&feature=player_detailpage](Obama Supporters)TOP 10 WTF? MOMENTS Pt.2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know dude..sometimes they have a legit beef. Poo-pooing them all the time isn't the answer.
Click to expand...


Who? ABC or Jimmy Holmes?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ConzHateUSA said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another example of newies trying to scoop each other..and irresponsibly.
> 
> Very bad form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
Click to expand...


I'm quoting your "Civil Rights Hero" LBJ

Boo fucking hoo for you

Boo fucking hoo


----------



## Neotrotsky

Ernie S. said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, on that we are in TOTAL agreement.  But you aren't arguing from your original position anymore.
> 
> Originally, you stated:
> 
> 
> So if you now agree with me, at least in SOME respect, that the media is, if not evil, then at a minimum full of crap that shouldn't be watched...we can get back to my original point -
> 
> While you and I now agree that it is putting forth an agenda regardless from what the facts say and should be ignored completely - the majority of Americans are not doing that...they are swallowing the bullshit and being unduly influenced by it.
> 
> I would argue that until we STOP doing what you are suggesting....until we STOP IGNORING IT, letting it go, excusing it, looking the other way because we kinda agree with their end result even if we know they lied to get there, etc....we are, in fact, CONDONING them.   We are ENCOURAGING our media to LIE to us...just so long as we like the lie.
> 
> And, as we've seen here this morning...those who say "Wait a minute, thats not what really is happening here!" are often immediately met with a smack down from those people who like the outcome of the lies.  "How dare you try to politicize this tragedy!!!" they shout...ignoring the fact that the media already politicized it the MOMENT they decided to put forth shoddy information...simply because it supported the story they WANTED to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They have no agenda other than ratings and profits.* Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. snip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you out of your mind?
> Look at their ratings compared to FoxNews and tell me again their motivation is "ratings and profits"
> I'm surprised that CEO of ABC News isn't a Cabinet level position in the obama administration.
Click to expand...


To be fair ...
The left is so blind to the truth 
it is hard for them to see

They think if the MSM reaffirms their 
beliefs- then it must be true....

Like the NY Times
the "old gray lady" sold out a long time ago


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My first thought was: Did Holder arm this guy too?


----------



## Lovebears65

rightwinger said:


> Wrong Holmes.....he has grounds for a lawsuit against the network


 I totally agree. He was  smeared on national tv  and even though they retracted how many people did not hear that retraction


----------



## The T

California Girl said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drama queen much?
> 
> Or, would you like to provide evidence of the 'treason'? A specific example, with a demonstrable link to how it is 'treasonous'.
Click to expand...

 
Only the 'treason' to the leftist movement he blindly follows.


----------



## The T

Lovebears65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Holmes.....he has grounds for a lawsuit against the network
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. He was smeared on national tv and even though they retracted how many people did not hear that retraction
Click to expand...

 
Indeed. They added another notch in thier 'Coup Spear' to tear down the TEA Party.


----------



## Ernie S.

CrusaderFrank said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd boycott ABC but I stopped watching them the day Drudge started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.  Drudge is a real example of excellence in the media.
> 
> He certainly never rushes a headline that is completely wrong.....
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See how Drudge right away said Holder gave the Batman shooter the weapon like he armed Brian Terry's killer?  Didja see that?
Click to expand...


You DO realize that Drudge is a news aggregater and very rarely offers his own material or opinion?

ETA: sorry, Frank. This site definitely needs a sarcasm emoticon.


----------



## The T

Ernie S. said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. Drudge is a real example of excellence in the media.
> 
> He certainly never rushes a headline that is completely wrong.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how Drudge right away said Holder gave the Batman shooter the weapon like he armed Brian Terry's killer? Didja see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You DO realize that Drudge is a news aggregater and very rarely offers his own material or opinion?
Click to expand...

 
It's the _seriousness of the charge..._


----------



## ConzHateUSA

The T said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong Holmes.....he has grounds for a lawsuit against the network
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. He was smeared on national tv and even though they retracted how many people did not hear that retraction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed. They added another notch in thier 'Coup Spear' to tear down the TEA Party.
Click to expand...


there is no tea party, never was, it was a movement created by billionaires to take advantage of stupid, scared, old, fat, white men, like you

there is no tea party


----------



## The T

ConzHateUSA said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. He was smeared on national tv and even though they retracted how many people did not hear that retraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They added another notch in thier 'Coup Spear' to tear down the TEA Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no tea party, never was, it was a movement created by billionaires to take advantage of stupid, scared, old, fat, white men, like you
> 
> there is no tea party
Click to expand...

 
2010 was a mirage? Really? 

IDIOT.


----------



## Ernie S.

occupied said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They have no agenda other than ratings and profits.* Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. snip
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out of your mind?
> Look at their ratings compared to FoxNews and tell me again their motivation is "ratings and profits"
> I'm surprised that CEO of ABC News isn't a Cabinet level position in the obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining that the truth often has a liberal bias.
Click to expand...


How about I concede that biased Liberals occasionally are truthful?


----------



## mudwhistle

ConzHateUSA said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another example of newies trying to scoop each other..and irresponsibly.
> 
> Very bad form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
Click to expand...


Looks like plenty of people are responding appropriately to your posts judging by your reputation.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

mudwhistle said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like plenty of people are responding appropriately to your posts judging by your reputation.
Click to expand...

another 14 yr old who thinks that if you click on a button enough on a message board you can win the conversation

sorry, you lost the conversation a very long time ago, bigot moron racist...


----------



## mudwhistle

ConzHateUSA said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. He was smeared on national tv and even though they retracted how many people did not hear that retraction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They added another notch in thier 'Coup Spear' to tear down the TEA Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is no tea party, never was, it was a movement created by billionaires to take advantage of stupid, scared, old, fat, white men, like you
> 
> there is no tea party
Click to expand...


----------



## The T

ConzHateUSA said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like plenty of people are responding appropriately to your posts judging by your reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another 14 yr old who thinks that if you click on a button enough on a message board you can win the conversation
> 
> sorry, you lost the conversation a very long time ago, bigot moron racist...
Click to expand...

 
Son? If I were you? I'd give up. Seriously. YOU are beyond boring and mindless.


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They added another notch in thier 'Coup Spear' to tear down the TEA Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no tea party, never was, it was a movement created by billionaires to take advantage of stupid, scared, old, fat, white men, like you
> 
> there is no tea party
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
Can't wait for you to respond to you being a '14 year-old'...


----------



## mudwhistle

ConzHateUSA said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like plenty of people are responding appropriately to your posts judging by your reputation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another 14 yr old who thinks that if you click on a button enough on a message board you can win the conversation
> 
> sorry, you lost the conversation a very long time ago, bigot moron racist...
Click to expand...


Don't forget "Fat-face, poopy-drawers".


----------



## Pho_King

occupied said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have no agenda other than ratings and profits. Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. Stage one of any story is to throw out a bunch of sensationalized crap and see what sticks during the many, many hours of airtime they have to fill with no real information, the wise will put no credence in the early stages of news coverage on a story. My first reply to this thread was to urge restraint by all parties in jumping to conclusions and I would have never dreamed just how unpopular and provocative that advice would turn out to be, lost 4 rep points already just urging people to morn the dead first and leave political crap for when we have some facts in the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you lose the points becasue you urged restraint?  Or because you told people who were upset by the fradulent "TeaParty" narrative to stop complaining about it?  While I agree - we should all be prepared to apologize for putting our feet in our mouths if we decide to come out swinging before all the facts are known...I think that we BOTH know that this message board would be a quiet and boring place if no one discussed anything until they had complete knowledge of all the facts.
> 
> While I'm glad we are agreeing on the fact that the media is full of crap - I'm going to have to continue to disagree with you on the political leaning of that crap.  I feel that the evidence that you so ardently claim to want is out there proving that the media will ignore sensational stories (i.e. the Edwards' affair(s) that the media ignored for as long as it could, Barney Frank's partner's brothel that no one seems to know much about although a Republican toe-tapping in a bathroom is national news, Obama's numerous gaffes that no one seems to know about while Bush-isms are made into calendars, and on and on) because they do not forward the political agenda the media supports....while over-covering if not blatantly fabricating evidence to put forth tales that support their views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All are guilty, I will not even go into detail about the rumor mill at Fox news but some will swear up and down that they are the only source of reliable news while crying about the liberal media elsewhere, I do not condemn one and not the other, I condemn all, do you?
Click to expand...

Buut on this thread, where inappropriate dipshittery oozes from every direction, it is only right wing dipshittery you have condemned.  A very interesting observation of one who professes to be so balanced.


----------



## California Girl

ConzHateUSA said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another example of newies trying to scoop each other..and irresponsibly.
> 
> Very bad form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
Click to expand...




You still mad, huh?


----------



## ConzHateUSA

California Girl said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad, huh?
Click to expand...

were you born a racist and bigot or did someone do something to you?


----------



## The T

mudwhistle said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like plenty of people are responding appropriately to your posts judging by your reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> another 14 yr old who thinks that if you click on a button enough on a message board you can win the conversation
> 
> sorry, you lost the conversation a very long time ago, bigot moron racist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget "Fat-face, poopy-drawers".
Click to expand...


----------



## The T

California Girl said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad, huh?
Click to expand...

 
"mad" is appropriate. Humans grow angry...a distinction there...


----------



## California Girl

The T said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. They added another notch in thier 'Coup Spear' to tear down the TEA Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no tea party, never was, it was a movement created by billionaires to take advantage of stupid, scared, old, fat, white men, like you
> 
> there is no tea party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2010 was a mirage? Really?
> 
> IDIOT.
Click to expand...


Sweetie, he's a sock... trying - rather too obviously - to get a meltdown out of one of the conservatives. Just mock it... see the funny side of his gibber-jabber. He's embarrassingly silly.


----------



## healthmyths

Desperado said:


> Well now Breitbart contradicts ABC and claims the shooter is a Registered Democrat
> 
> Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> 
> Doesn't matter though. The one thing we know for sure, is the guys is totally nuts.




YOU ... fell for it!  Went right over your head...!
Let me explain... to you ... Breitbart's release is a JOKE.. poking fun of ABC.


----------



## California Girl

The T said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "mad" is appropriate. Humans grow angry...a distinction there...
Click to expand...


He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.


----------



## The T

ConzHateUSA said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were you born a racist and bigot or did someone do something to you?
Click to expand...

 
Whomever taught you in school should have been fired years ago.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

were you both born racists or bigots or did someone do something to you when you were young?

it is ok, tell the truth, you were both beaten up by a Gay boy or a girl, right?


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mad" is appropriate. Humans grow angry...a distinction there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.
Click to expand...


wow that is really low


----------



## California Girl

ConzHateUSA said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> were you born a racist and bigot or did someone do something to you?
Click to expand...


 Try yoga.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> "mad" is appropriate. Humans grow angry...a distinction there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow that is really low
Click to expand...


Is it as low as calling a fellow USMBer  an 'oreo' just because he's a black conservative?


----------



## Unkotare

Lovebears65 said:


> ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org





What a surprise. The liberal media at it again.



I wonder how many threads will be started by the lefty parrots here claiming the same false association?


----------



## The T

California Girl said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still mad, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "mad" is appropriate. Humans grow angry...a distinction there...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.
Click to expand...

 
Precisely. "Mad" portends blind outrage without understanding why as in 'knee-jerk' without forethought. 'Angry' portends upset and knowing why and controlled response.

My mother told me long time ago that Humans get angry...animals go mad.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

The T said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> "mad" is appropriate. Humans grow angry...a distinction there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely. "Mad" portends blind outrage without understanding why as in 'knee-jerk' without forethought. 'Angry' portends upset and knowing why and controlled response.
> 
> My mother told me long time ago that Humans get angry...animals go mad.
Click to expand...


dear god, do you racist bigot morons need to be reminded what the entire planet thinks of you

again?


----------



## ConzHateUSA

Unkotare said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise. The liberal media at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many threads will be started by the lefty parrots here claiming the same false association?
Click to expand...


shh, stupid and ignorant people who viciously hate America, like you , need to learn to be quiet when an adult is speaking


----------



## healthmyths

occupied said:


> Gem said:
> 
> 
> 
> While the rhetoric from both sides on the board has gotten heated, I'm more than a little confused by those posting here who are now mad at people who defended the Tea Party through the morning.
> 
> When people suggested that it was too soon to be discussing the shooter's motivations and that stating that a) He might belong to the Tea Party and therefore implying b) that his possible affiliation with the Tea Party might be relevant to why he committed mass murder...people here were quick to shout back a litany of excuses including some that can only be meant to silence dialogue ("How dare you defend the Tea Party when these people aren't even cold yet!").
> 
> In other words...we should allow the media to vilanize NOT the actual monster who shot these people, but rather a political organization based on flimsy, speculative, and downright shoddy journalism.
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> It seems to me that the real problem here is an out-of-control media with an agenda...and those citizens who support the media's CONTINUED promotion of its own agenda despite its claims of impartiality and non-bias.
> 
> The victims of this crime deserve our prayers.  I do not doubt for a moment that everyone on this board, regardless of political leaning, feels sorry for these people and their families.
> 
> But this is a political message board - not a prayer vigil.  The discussion about the media's ongoing "1984-esque" desire to make the news tell the story it wants to tell, rather than what is actually occurring should be as important to us as any other story currently being discussed today.
> 
> If we can not discuss it when we have such a BLATANT, FLAGRANT example of how casually the news media can use poor journalism during a tragedy as an excuse to crucify a political group...then when CAN we discuss it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are working from the concept that the corporate media is indeed the evil liberal media bent on the destruction of the right, going to have to prove that load of crap first.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you ask to "prove it" first...
Would you say that if you donate money to a political party that would mean hmmm I'd like to see my money back a winner!  I mean you wouldn't give money to a party that you didn't want to win upcoming elections would you?


"MSNBC.com identified 144 journalists who made political contributions
from 2004 through the start of the 2008 campaign, according to the public records of the Federal Election Commission. 
Most of the newsroom checkbooks leaned to the left: 
*125 journalists gave to Democrats and liberal causes.*

Only 17 gave to Republicans. 
 Two gave to both parties."
Journalists give campaign cash - politics - NBCNews.com

So which party did over 85% of Identified journalists donate $$ to ?  Democrats.

So would you say a MSM Editor would have some opinion regarding political bias?
"There is a liberal bias. It's demonstrable. You look at some statistics.
About 85 percent of the reporters who cover the White House vote Democratic, they have for a long time.
There is a, particularly at the networks, at the lower levels, among the editors and the so-called infrastructure, there is a liberal bias.-
Newsweek Washington Bureau Chief Evan Thomas 

This same NewsWeek editor when asked:
 our job is to bash the president, that's what we do." -- Evan Thomas responding to a question on whether the media's unfair to Bush on the TV talk show Inside Washington,  February 2, 2007.  Newsweek's Evan Thomas: 'Our Job Is To Bash the President' | NewsBusters.org

But what does this hardened "professional journalist"  say about Democrat Obama??
I mean in a way Obamas standing above the country, above  above the world, *hes sort of God." *
"he's sort of God"!  Really.. Objective hard newsmagazine editor referring to Obama as a "God"!

    * More than *four-fifths of the journalists* interviewed voted for the Democratic presidential candidate in every election between 1964 and 1976.
    * Fifty-four percent placed themselves to the left of center, compared to only 19 percent who chose the right side of the spectrum, Lichter and Rothmans survey of journalists discovered"
    * Fifty-six percent said the people they worked with were mostly on the left, and only 8 percent on the right  a margin of seven-to-one.
    * Nearly half of the journalists surveyed agreed that the very structure of our society causes people to feel alienated, while the authors found five out of six believe our legal system mainly favors the wealthy.
    * *30 percent disagreed that private enterprise is fair to workers;* 28 percent agreed that all political systems are repressive.
    * 54 percent did not regard adultery as wrong, compared to only 15 percent who regarded it as wrong.
    * Ninety percent agree that a woman has the right to decide for herself whether to have an abortion; 79 percent agree strongly with this pro-choice position.
    * *Majorities of journalists agreed with the statements: U.S. exploits Third World, causes poverty (56 percent); and U.S. use of resources immoral (57 percent). Three-fourths disagreed that the West had helped Third World.*

Exhibit 1-1: The Media Elite | Media Research Center


Want more Proof??? of MSM bias???


----------



## American Horse

Truthmatters said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they used to call clinton a murderer and have called Obama an non citizen.
> 
> all based on crazy assed lies.
> 
> they labeled Rs who got in trouble as dems.
> 
> they held back reporting on tainted milk to help a sponser.
> 
> then sued for the right to lie to their viewers.
Click to expand...


LINKS on all that please?  We all want to see them.
And your last item is totally open to interpretation so lets leave that one alone for now.  It's been hashed and rehashed to our complete boredom.


----------



## healthmyths

California Girl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who live in the region:
> 
> _Bonfils Blood Center is currently accepting appointments from  community members wanting to donate blood on behalf of the Aurora movie  theatre shootings that occurred early this morning. All six Denver metro  donor centers are open today until 7 p.m. and there are also mobile  drives open to the public. Please call 303-363-2300 or visit *www.bonfils.org*  to schedule your appointment and find a donor center/mobile drive  nearest you. We are particularly in need of O-, A- and platelets and ask  that donors with those blood types please consider donating. As of this  time, Bonfils has met the needs of the local hospitals involved in this  tragedy and is asking that donors not only donate today but make  appointments in the coming days to help replenish our blood supply. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, Emma.
Click to expand...



I agre with you "Girl" and Emma good post!!!!


----------



## Buford

occupied said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They have no agenda other than ratings and profits.* Even Fox would change their political tone if it was no longer profitable to act as if they actually like the libertarian/conservative segment of society. snip
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out of your mind?
> Look at their ratings compared to FoxNews and tell me again their motivation is "ratings and profits"
> I'm surprised that CEO of ABC News isn't a Cabinet level position in the obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quit whining that the truth often has a liberal bias.
Click to expand...


The truth isn't biased, dumb ass.


----------



## GHook93

What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology! 

The leftist media has no honor!



> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."


----------



## 8537

That was a despicable comment on Ross's part.  Shameful and despicable.


----------



## WillowTree

GHook93 said:


> What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology!
> 
> The leftist media has no honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
Click to expand...


He is a cocksucker that's for damn sure. Do you think he'll lose his job? Why hell fucking no he won't.


----------



## Unkotare

ConzHateUSA said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise. The liberal media at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many threads will be started by the lefty parrots here claiming the same false association?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shh, stupid and ignorant people who viciously hate America, like you , need to learn to be quiet when an adult is speaking
Click to expand...




Either support or retract that accusation, you low-life little piece of shit. Hurry up.


----------



## GHook93

WillowTree said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology!
> 
> The leftist media has no honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a cocksucker that's for damn sure. Do you think he'll lose his job? Why hell fucking no he won't.
Click to expand...


Not a chance! If he defames the left he would be gone, but the right gets him a bonus!


----------



## GoneBezerk

Liberals tell lies just get it out there to mold people's minds. 

Some won't find out it is a lie and then believe it, see who posts here. 

They claimed the AZ shooter was a "Republican" until it was proven he was an anarchist, but they got their message across...."White, male conservative Republican in the west shoots innocent people in parking lot, especially a female Democrap politician."


----------



## Listening

Who cares and so what ?

If the guy belonged to the Tea Party....so what ?

If the guy belonged to the communist party.....so what ?

He must be off his rocker....and there are plenty of those in all camps.  Just look at this board.


----------



## California Girl

Unkotare said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise. The liberal media at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many threads will be started by the lefty parrots here claiming the same false association?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shh, stupid and ignorant people who viciously hate America, like you , need to learn to be quiet when an adult is speaking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either support or retract that accusation, you low-life little piece of shit. Hurry up.
Click to expand...


Why give it the satisfaction of getting bent out of shape over its bullshit? Just laugh at it. It doesn't mean it... it's just trying to get you to make a fool of yourself. Not that you need any help doing that.


----------



## Truthmatters

fox lied about tainted milk to save a advertiser some shame.

then sued for the right to lie about anything


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

One thing for sure:  Ross & ABC will have the bejeezus sued out of them, and rightfully so.  This guy already had to turn his phone off and flee.


----------



## The T

ConzHateUSA said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely. "Mad" portends blind outrage without understanding why as in 'knee-jerk' without forethought. 'Angry' portends upset and knowing why and controlled response.
> 
> My mother told me long time ago that Humans get angry...animals go mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dear god, do you racist bigot morons need to be reminded what the entire planet thinks of you
> 
> again?
Click to expand...

 
There's NOTHING racist or bigoted in my post.

TWERP.


----------



## 8537

Oh for F's sake.  Twice in two separate threads I've found myself agreeing with Soggy in NOLA.  It must be time for a Friday afternoon cocktail or three...


----------



## California Girl

If ABC's incompetent - or dishonest - coverage irritates you, might I suggest you do what I did and let them know instead of just whining?

ABC.com - Contact ABC


----------



## The T

Buford said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you out of your mind?
> Look at their ratings compared to FoxNews and tell me again their motivation is "ratings and profits"
> I'm surprised that CEO of ABC News isn't a Cabinet level position in the obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit whining that the truth often has a liberal bias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth isn't biased, dumb ass.
Click to expand...

 
absolutely. The Truth has no agenda. [See my sigline]

Outstanding.


----------



## Warrior102

GHook93 said:


> What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology!
> 
> The leftist media has no honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
Click to expand...


No one's watching him - so no worries.


----------



## The T

California Girl said:


> If ABC's incompetent - or dishonest - coverage irritates you, might I suggest you do what I did and let them know instead of just whining?
> 
> ABC.com - Contact ABC


 
Indeed. REMIND THEM why only 21% trust them.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

8537 said:


> Oh for F's sake.  Twice in two separate threads I've found myself agreeing with Soggy in NOLA.  It must be time for a Friday afternoon cocktail or three...



I'm not all bad ya know....  probably more reasonable than you might imagine.


----------



## GuyPinestra

California Girl said:


> If ABC's incompetent - or dishonest - coverage irritates you, might I suggest you do what I did and let them know instead of just whining?
> 
> ABC.com - Contact ABC



Thank you for the link. E-mail is on the way...


----------



## Mr. Jones

healthmyths said:


> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com
> 
> I must also note that Brian Ross who maybe of ABC news pleaded not guility..
> 
> ST. ALBANS  Four men pleaded not guilty today at Franklin County District Court for their alleged roles in the ongoing case surrounding the death of Christopher Davis, 22.
> 
> Brian Ross, 23, Travis Bugbee, 23, Joshua Fortine, 29, and Stephen Wells, 36, all pleaded not guilty, with their defense attorneys arguing for their release.
> 
> Ross and Bugbee are charged with the assault and robbery of Davis who was found dead in the St. Albans City swimming pool more than three weeks after the alleged attack. Bugbee also faces an unlawful mischief count.
> 
> 
> Death case arrests made | The Saint Albans Messenger



Attention, attention, anyone with the name Jim Holmes must report to the Dept. Of Homeland security for interrogation at once. 
Seriously if the American people were not thought to be as stupid as TPTB  consider them, they wouldn't even try to BS us with spin like this.


----------



## GuyPinestra

My e-mail to ABC...


> The irresponsibility of Brian Ross this morning is unconscionable. Falsely telling millions of viewers the shooter was a Tea Party member to advance your political narrative is a despicable display of yellow journalism that would make W.R. Hearst very proud. Your website retraction is lame, you should retract the same way you started it, ON THE AIR.
> 
> Brian Ross's head should roll, figuratively speaking.


----------



## Listening

Truthmatters said:


> fox lied about tainted milk to save a advertiser some shame.
> 
> then sued for the right to lie about anything



Did you stop sucking on your Obama blow up doll just to post this little turd.

Or were you finished ?


----------



## Dr.House

In any tragedy there is no shortage of stupid people saying stupid things....


----------



## The T

Dr.House said:


> In any tragedy there is no shortage of stupid people saying stupid things....


 
And let no good crisis go to waste...

Gee I wonder who said that? Oh yeah...He's now MAYOR of Chicago.


----------



## Political Junky

Desperado said:


> Well now Breitbart contradicts ABC and claims the shooter is a Registered Democrat
> 
> Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> 
> Doesn't matter though. The one thing we know for sure, is the guys is totally nuts.


We all know how Democrats love to stockpile guns and explosives.


----------



## Katzndogz

CrusaderFrank said:


> Clearly, he didn't do that killing on he own, someone else did. Maybe Obama wants to take credit for this?



Did you hear his speech?  Did you hear obama say it was all about him.

Have some sympathy obama was a victim too.


----------



## mudwhistle

ConzHateUSA said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely. "Mad" portends blind outrage without understanding why as in 'knee-jerk' without forethought. 'Angry' portends upset and knowing why and controlled response.
> 
> My mother told me long time ago that Humans get angry...animals go mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dear god, do you racist bigot morons need to be reminded what the entire planet thinks of you
> 
> again?
Click to expand...


Keep talking like that and every Tom, Dick, and Harry will have your butt on ignore.

Have fun screaming to yourself then.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

leonard and gene would puke if they knew you had that avatar


----------



## ConzHateUSA

California Girl said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> shh, stupid and ignorant people who viciously hate America, like you , need to learn to be quiet when an adult is speaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either support or retract that accusation, you low-life little piece of shit. Hurry up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why give it the satisfaction of getting bent out of shape over its bullshit? Just laugh at it. It doesn't mean it... it's just trying to get you to make a fool of yourself. Not that you need any help doing that.
Click to expand...


stop pretending you are a girl, for one, and stop pretending you have a brain

it really is obvious that you dont

now there is no way for me to know your gender, but if you are female and you are a con, then you are really not very bright, are you


----------



## Rozman

Truthmatters said:


> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose



It wasn't about getting the story right.
It was about what you wanted.
A tie in to a right wing person or group.
It was a smear job and it was exactly what you were looking for.
So what if this other person had a link to the tea party on his PC.
Who are you guys to reveal that.


----------



## Buford

ConzHateUSA said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either support or retract that accusation, you low-life little piece of shit. Hurry up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why give it the satisfaction of getting bent out of shape over its bullshit? Just laugh at it. It doesn't mean it... it's just trying to get you to make a fool of yourself. Not that you need any help doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop pretending you are a girl, for one, and stop pretending you have a brain
> 
> it really is obvious that you dont
> 
> now there is no way for me to know your gender, but if you are female and you are a con, then you are really not very bright, are you
Click to expand...


You're not gonna get very far in life with that line.  Just sayin............Dumb ass.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Aurora Shooting: ABC's Brian Ross Incorrectly Suggests Tea Party Link (VIDEO)

Earlier today, paulitician said he's "Democrat". 

We saw the same thing happen with the Giffords shooter. We're all in such a big hurry to lay blame but trut is, he's none of those. 

What he really is - is crazy. He's sad and truly sick and his life is over. He was pre-med, PhD candidate, apparently intelligent and mentally ill.

You can say he's left of left or right of right but none of it matters because, he's SICK.

BTW, in that way, he's very much like George Zimmerman. 

What is wrong here is that we go out of our way to make sure the sickest and most evil among us can go online and buy tear gas and assault weapons and ammo clips that hold more rounds than any normal user needs. 

What happens now?

We will rant and rave and say we should "DO" something about it but then, we'll all go back to our day to day worries and some will come here and screech "asswipe" but our congress is terrified of the NRA and nothing will happen. 

Until the next time.


----------



## mudwhistle

What will happen now is your thread will be merged with the others......but only in a perfect world.


----------



## hortysir

mudwhistle said:


> What will happen now is your thread will be merged with the others......but only in a perfect world.



Done


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Political Junky said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now Breitbart contradicts ABC and claims the shooter is a Registered Democrat
> 
> Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> 
> Doesn't matter though. The one thing we know for sure, is the guys is totally nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how Democrats love to stockpile guns and explosives.
Click to expand...


Democrats like to hand them out to Mexican gangsters


----------



## The Infidel

luddly.neddite said:


> Aurora Shooting: ABC's Brian Ross Incorrectly Suggests Tea Party Link (VIDEO)
> 
> Earlier today, paulitician said he's "Democrat".
> 
> We saw the same thing happen with the Giffords shooter. We're all in such a big hurry to lay blame but trut is, he's none of those.
> 
> What he really is - is crazy. He's sad and truly sick and his life is over. He was pre-med, PhD candidate, apparently intelligent and mentally ill.
> 
> You can say he's left of left or right of right but none of it matters because, he's SICK.
> 
> BTW, in that way, he's very much like George Zimmerman.
> 
> What is wrong here is that we go out of our way to make sure the sickest and most evil among us can go online and buy tear gas and assault weapons and ammo clips that hold more rounds than any normal user needs.
> 
> What happens now?
> 
> We will rant and rave and say we should "DO" something about it but then, we'll all go back to our day to day worries and some will come here and screech "asswipe" but our congress is terrified of the NRA and nothing will happen.
> 
> Until the next time.



For the most part I agree. Well said luddly.

Politics should be the LAST thing we move to in a situation like this. 
Our hearts go out to the victims and thier familes.

I just hope we as a people dont jump to changing how we enjoy our friday nights... this guy is not the norm.... we Americans are great people and will deal with this horrible event and move on as a society.

As a side note, my daughters went to a movie theatre last night... this could have happened to any of us.


----------



## Unkotare

California Girl said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> shh, stupid and ignorant people who viciously hate America, like you , need to learn to be quiet when an adult is speaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either support or retract that accusation, you low-life little piece of shit. Hurry up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why give it the satisfaction of getting bent out of shape over its bullshit? Just laugh at it. It doesn't mean it... it's just trying to get you to make a fool of yourself. Not that you need any help doing that.
Click to expand...



When your opinion is needed you'll be told to speak. Until then, STFU.


----------



## Ernie S.

ConzHateUSA said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either support or retract that accusation, you low-life little piece of shit. Hurry up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why give it the satisfaction of getting bent out of shape over its bullshit? Just laugh at it. It doesn't mean it... it's just trying to get you to make a fool of yourself. Not that you need any help doing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stop pretending you are a girl, for one, and stop pretending you have a brain
> 
> it really is obvious that you dont
> 
> now there is no way for me to know your gender, but if you are female and you are a con, then you are really not very bright, are you
Click to expand...

I can guarantee that she is both a young woman AND a damned site brighter than you.


----------



## 8537

Soggy in NOLA said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for F's sake.  Twice in two separate threads I've found myself agreeing with Soggy in NOLA.  It must be time for a Friday afternoon cocktail or three...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not all bad ya know....  probably more reasonable than you might imagine.
Click to expand...


I figured that - which is part of why I made the joke.  I'd buy the first drink


----------



## buckeye45_73

GHook93 said:


> What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology!
> 
> The leftist media has no honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
Click to expand...

 
Yep he's objective, what a tool, this guy will probably blame the tea party for every shooting, and will look like a fool everytime


----------



## Big Black Dog

The left always tries to tie events like this to someone linked to the Republican Party, Tea Party or Conservatives in general.  They never check their facts first and just come out with what they think will stick.  It's their standard operating procedure.  The shooter, being from California, most likely was a strong Obama supporter I'm guessing...


----------



## whitehall

They were desperate and they took a chance. Who is going to criticize ABC?.... NBC, CBS, MSNBC, CNN, Media Matters? Nobody in the liberal media is going to be outraged about the cheap trick ABC tried to pull so they are pretty much in the clear. Years ago before the advent of talk radio and fair and balanced news sources and the independent internet they wouldn't even have to apologize.


----------



## blackhawk

I will give Ross a break on this because to my knowledge he does not have a history of doing sloppy or biased reporting and has been fair and down the middle in his reporting. Outside of this one incident I have been fairly impressed that the media did not go into the is he a Tea Party member or a Romney supporter or was he inspired by conservative talk radio like they did only hours after the Gabby Giffords shooting.


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> Pho_King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> occupied said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to speak of the shooting itself in a political light and will not start now, But I am condemning the right wing reaction on this board. I do not watch TV news for the very good reason that it is usually full of crap so I cannot speak to the specific statement made on ABC but I can speak directly to reactions of various members of this board and I find many of them to be disgustingly misdirected into tea party damage control and unmindful and without sympathy for the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are condemning the right wing reaction on this board....fucking priceless....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am, Except for one notable exception I have yet to see anything that looks like sympathy and respect for the innocent dead.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen the dead.  Too many leftists standing on top of them screeching "See?  SEE?!  Tea Partiers!!"


----------



## occupied

The people calling for his firing are hypocrites, expecting levels of accuracy they do not even want from their own "trusted" sources of "news".


----------



## daveman

nodoginnafight said:


> right wing religious fundamentalist like Hutaree, the Covenant, etc ... (Christian) in the U.S. and Al Qaida are all pretty much the same.



Rep power of 46?  What a terrible burden.  Let me lighten your load.


----------



## Zxereus

Remember the Gabby Giffortds shooting, how the left immediately jumped to the conclusion that the shooter was a right wing extremeist.

I fully expected to hear the same thing in this tragedy.


----------



## koshergrl

I don't know why anyone is surprised. He's no different than lying liberals everywhere.

They don't speak without lying, and when they get caught in lies, they drag out the ad hominems in an attempt to debase, degrade, and marginalize the opposition.

So it starts out like this...

Liberal: Tells a big fat lie.

Human: Points out the lie.

Liberal: Tells another lie about the human who caught them lying, usually something about that person's children, or maybe about their intelligence.

So he's told this humongous lie, and he'll defend himself by saying it's someone else's fault that he's a liar.


----------



## ladyliberal

Ross's speculation was irresponsible and damaging. I have seen no evidence that it was deliberate or that it was intended to advance a political narrative. If Ross thought that there wasn't any evidence that the alleged shooter was affiliated with the Tea Party surely he would have realized that claiming otherwise would damage his own credibility. Far more likely, Ross thought that what he suggested was true and was trying to get the notion out as fast as possible to avoid being "scooped".

I doubt ABC could be successfully sued over this. Ross made it clear that he wasn't saying that the alleged shooter was definitely associated with the Tea Party, and there does not seem to be a falsehood on which to hang a libel charge. Ross's words were irresponsible, but not factually inaccurate.


----------



## tjvh

ladyliberal said:


> Ross's speculation was irresponsible and damaging. I have seen no evidence that it was deliberate or that it was intended to advance a political narrative. If Ross thought that there wasn't any evidence that the alleged shooter was affiliated with the Tea Party surely he would have realized that claiming otherwise would damage his own credibility. Far more likely, Ross thought that what he suggested was true and was trying to get the notion out as fast as possible to avoid being "scooped".
> 
> I doubt ABC could be successfully sued over this. Ross made it clear that he wasn't saying that the alleged shooter was definitely associated with the Tea Party, and there does not seem to be a falsehood on which to hang a libel charge. Ross's words were irresponsible, but not factually inaccurate.



You don't think the wrong guy (fifty year old James Holmes) they fingered has a great case for a lawsuit? I disagree.


----------



## Darkwind

Soggy in NOLA said:


> One thing for sure:  Ross & ABC will have the bejeezus sued out of them, and rightfully so.  This guy already had to turn his phone off and flee.


I certianly hope he sues them into bankruptcy.


----------



## ladyliberal

tjvh said:


> You don't think the wrong guy (fifty year old James Holmes) they fingered has a great case for a lawsuit? I disagree.



I could certainly be wrong, but I don't think that a court would award damages to this James Holmes. My inexpert understanding of US libel law is that it generally requires a malicious falsehood. I don't see clear evidence for either malice on Ross's part or that his statements were factually incorrect. ABC might well settle with this Holmes if a suit is filed, of course. Such a decision would not hinge solely on the legal merits of his case.


----------



## Papageorgio

ladyliberal said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the wrong guy (fifty year old James Holmes) they fingered has a great case for a lawsuit? I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could certainly be wrong, but I don't think that a court would award damages to this James Holmes. My inexpert understanding of US libel law is that it generally requires a malicious falsehood. I don't see clear evidence for either malice on Ross's part or that his statements were factually incorrect. ABC might well settle with this Holmes if a suit is filed, of course. Such a decision would not hinge solely on the legal merits of his case.
Click to expand...


Does he have a responsibility to at least check his facts? He said he was investigating and found... How do you investigate, and be this inaccurate?


----------



## tjvh

Papageorgio said:


> ladyliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the wrong guy (fifty year old James Holmes) they fingered has a great case for a lawsuit? I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could certainly be wrong, but I don't think that a court would award damages to this James Holmes. My inexpert understanding of US libel law is that it generally requires a malicious falsehood. I don't see clear evidence for either malice on Ross's part or that his statements were factually incorrect. ABC might well settle with this Holmes if a suit is filed, of course. Such a decision would not hinge solely on the legal merits of his case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he have a responsibility to at least check his facts? He said he was investigating and found... How do you investigate, and be this inaccurate?
Click to expand...


By allowing an emotional political agenda to trump rational thought.


----------



## ladyliberal

Papageorgio said:


> ladyliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the wrong guy (fifty year old James Holmes) they fingered has a great case for a lawsuit? I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could certainly be wrong, but I don't think that a court would award damages to this James Holmes. My inexpert understanding of US libel law is that it generally requires a malicious falsehood. I don't see clear evidence for either malice on Ross's part or that his statements were factually incorrect. ABC might well settle with this Holmes if a suit is filed, of course. Such a decision would not hinge solely on the legal merits of his case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does he have a responsibility to at least check his facts? He said he was investigating and found... How do you investigate, and be this inaccurate?
Click to expand...


In regards to your question as to whether Ross was behaving responsibly I would refer you to my first post in this thread (post 27) wherein I described his conduct as "irresponsible". I'm not sure I would say it was inaccurate, though. As far as I know, there was a James Holmes of Aurora, CO associated with the Tea Party and Ross did not know at the time whether this was the alleged shooter. I believe that is what he said.


----------



## Sherry

Yeah, and if there was a James Holmes associated with OWS, you can rest assured that they would have triple checked their facts before putting it out there.


----------



## Papageorgio

ladyliberal said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladyliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could certainly be wrong, but I don't think that a court would award damages to this James Holmes. My inexpert understanding of US libel law is that it generally requires a malicious falsehood. I don't see clear evidence for either malice on Ross's part or that his statements were factually incorrect. ABC might well settle with this Holmes if a suit is filed, of course. Such a decision would not hinge solely on the legal merits of his case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does he have a responsibility to at least check his facts? He said he was investigating and found... How do you investigate, and be this inaccurate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In regards to your question as to whether Ross was behaving responsibly I would refer you to my first post in this thread (post 27) wherein I described his conduct as "irresponsible". I'm not sure I would say it was inaccurate, though. As far as I know, there was a James Holmes of Aurora, CO associated with the Tea Party and Ross did not know at the time whether this was the alleged shooter. I believe that is what he said.
Click to expand...


The only reason he sputtered the info out was to stir the fire, he has a responsibility to be sure and not be the first to break the story. He was incredibly stupid and irresponsible and you noted that but now you are letting him off the hook.


----------



## The Gadfly

ConzHateUSA said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another example of newies trying to scoop each other..and irresponsibly.
> 
> Very bad form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is.
> 
> Then why didn't they automatically like it to Holder and Fast and Furious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suggest folks respond as little as possible to this racist, he purposely has the N word in his sig so he can say it over and over and over, like racists like to do, so even though I am responding here, I suggest everyone stop responding to this filthy, disgusting racist and bigot
Click to expand...


The only thing "racist " I see in that sig is not the quote, but the man who originally uttered it-that would be the "great, liberal democrat hero", Lyndon Baines Johnson.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Truthmatters said:


> he didnt kill anyone did he?
> 
> why is it OK for fox to flat out lie and not OK for a reporter to report that someone with the same name as the gunman and living in the same town as the gunman had ties to something in the middle of a breaking news report.
> 
> 
> He NEVER claimed it was the same guy.
> 
> he said it might be him.
> 
> they appologised and said it wasnt him when they fleshed it out.
> 
> 
> I have heard and seen Fox do much worse



Idiot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ConzHateUSA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
Click to expand...


You are the only person I have ever seen who made Truthmatters look smart by agreeing with her.


----------



## syrenn

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow that is really low
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it as low as calling a fellow USMBer  an 'oreo' just because he's a black conservative?
Click to expand...



Not much lower then our very own racistmatters.


----------



## syrenn

Quantum Windbag said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they should have confirmed the identity first.
> 
> Ive seen fox do it on purpose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like all issues, you are asking disgusting excuses for human beings to use their brains, rightwingers never do that....
> 
> Fox lies all day long to the point of committing treason, the rest of the MSM has a lot of catching up to do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the only person I have ever seen who made Truthmatters look smart by agreeing with her.
Click to expand...





















That about gave me an asthma attack!


----------



## koshergrl

Making excuses. 

That's what they do. It's someone else's fault that it happened. You watch.

You will note the only people who ignored the disclaimer in the original broadcast and spread it as if it were gospel it in the first place were liberal loons.


----------



## The Gadfly

ConzHateUSA said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> He kinda reminds me of one of those dudes who cracks and shoots up a movie theater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely. "Mad" portends blind outrage without understanding why as in 'knee-jerk' without forethought. 'Angry' portends upset and knowing why and controlled response.
> 
> My mother told me long time ago that Humans get angry...animals go mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dear god, do you racist bigot morons need to be reminded what the entire planet thinks of you
> 
> again?
Click to expand...


You mean, what YOU think of us? The entire planet, no less, supposedly agrees with YOU, a creature which has yet to offer up anything resembling an original thought since it oozed, crawled or slithered in here? Wherever did you get the idea that such a comment is even remotely creative or amusing as an insult here? Well, it's not. Now, if you want to trade some REAL insults, head on over to the Flame Zone, where I can really light you up. I think you'll find you are a bit out of your depth, because you are not down in the meadow in the itty bitty poo anymore, and you ain't in Kansas, either.


----------



## The Gadfly

ConzHateUSA said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC News Admits 'Incorrectly' Linking Tea Party to Mass Murder in Colorado | NewsBusters.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a surprise. The liberal media at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many threads will be started by the lefty parrots here claiming the same false association?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shh, stupid and ignorant people who viciously hate America, like you , need to learn to be quiet when an adult is speaking
Click to expand...


Adult? What adult? Surely you are not implying that YOU.....naaah, couldn't be. Now, be a good little larva of whatever questionable species you belong to, and go hide behind Truthdoesn'tmatter's skirt, before someone accidentally steps on you.


----------



## Clementine

GHook93 said:


> What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology!
> 
> The leftist media has no honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
Click to expand...


This was predicable and it's only the beginning.    Every time there is a shooting like this, the left tries to make it political.   Well, except for the Fort Hood shooting.   On that one, they downplayed everything, especially the guy yelling "Allah" when he fired on those people.    

They deem it politically incorrect to keep talking about the incident if it's a Muslim, liberal or minority suspect, otherwise they attempt to connect it with anything on the right.    Facts are irrelevant.   This is campaign season, so they try to tie it in with the tea party and hope that will somehow reflect on the Republican candidate.

Never mind that the guy went to several liberal colleges.    

Every time something like this happens, the innocent people are told they shouldn't have guns.   The criminals don't give a shit one way or the other what the lawmakers do.   

I wish one of those people in that theater had a concealed weapon permit and that they had taken the guy out right away.   That never happens because the innocent people obey the law.   We may never see an incident where the innocent people come out unharmed and only the nutjob gets hauled away in the coroner's van.    

There are places, like malls, that are known to be gun free, at least it's known that the honest people don't walk in with guns.   Criminals could take that as a green light.   No resistance if they chose to go in and shoot the place up.   

Expect even more wild theories to surface.   They are extremely desperate and will latch on to damn near anything if they think it might further their agenda.


----------



## koshergrl

TDM posts nekkid from the waist down. They take her pants to keep her from choking herself with them.


----------



## Lakhota

Breitbart Blogger Falsely Accuses Colorado Shooter James Holmes of Being a Democrat - The Hollywood Reporter

Breitbart Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat - UPDATE: Not Registered?


----------



## Peter Dow

Election year? No appetite for gun-law reform? That's a shame. 

It's a very bad joke to kill innocent people or to be a governor whose government allows anyone to get so much firepower for their own personal unsupervised use and allows that unnecessary fire-power to be used against defenceless citizens.


----------



## koshergrl

Clementine said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology!
> 
> The leftist media has no honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was predicable and it's only the beginning.    Every time there is a shooting like this, the left tries to make it political.   Well, except for the Fort Hood shooting.   On that one, they downplayed everything, especially the guy yelling "Allah" when he fired on those people.
> 
> They deem it politically incorrect to keep talking about the incident if it's a Muslim, liberal or minority suspect, otherwise they attempt to connect it with anything on the right.    Facts are irrelevant.   This is campaign season, so they try to tie it in with the tea party and hope that will somehow reflect on the Republican candidate.
> 
> Never mind that the guy went to several liberal colleges.
> 
> Every time something like this happens, the innocent people are told they shouldn't have guns.   The criminals don't give a shit one way or the other what the lawmakers do.
> 
> I wish one of those people in that theater had a concealed weapon permit and that they had taken the guy out right away.   That never happens because the innocent people obey the law.   We may never see an incident where the innocent people come out unharmed and only the nutjob gets hauled away in the coroner's van.
> 
> There are places, like malls, that are known to be gun free, at least it's known that the honest people don't walk in with guns.   Criminals could take that as a green light.   No resistance if they chose to go in and shoot the place up.
> 
> Expect even more wild theories to surface.   They are extremely desperate and will latch on to damn near anything if they think it might further their agenda.
Click to expand...


They don't just make it political, they lyingly attribute it to the right...knowing full well they are lying as they do it. It's a criminal act of criminals who seek to overthrow and overpower a majority.

That's who they are. And they will continue in this vein. That's why Obama's not concerned about the election. He believes his goons will protect him and preserve his status as leader regardless of the election results.


----------



## auditor0007

GHook93 said:


> What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology!
> 
> The leftist media has no honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
Click to expand...


Actually, I don't think he knew what he was doing.  I do not believe he did this trying to make a political statement.  Someone fed him the info and he went with not thinking it could be wrong.  Bottom line though is that it was typical bad reporting as we have seen much of lately.  It seems like every news service is so worried about beating their rivals to the punch that they will report anything without confirmation.  It really has been getting bad and has become an embarrassment for a number of news organizations.


----------



## auditor0007

tjvh said:


> ladyliberal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ross's speculation was irresponsible and damaging. I have seen no evidence that it was deliberate or that it was intended to advance a political narrative. If Ross thought that there wasn't any evidence that the alleged shooter was affiliated with the Tea Party surely he would have realized that claiming otherwise would damage his own credibility. Far more likely, Ross thought that what he suggested was true and was trying to get the notion out as fast as possible to avoid being "scooped".
> 
> I doubt ABC could be successfully sued over this. Ross made it clear that he wasn't saying that the alleged shooter was definitely associated with the Tea Party, and there does not seem to be a falsehood on which to hang a libel charge. Ross's words were irresponsible, but not factually inaccurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think the wrong guy (fifty year old James Holmes) they fingered has a great case for a lawsuit? I disagree.
Click to expand...


Not likely.  I heard what he said, and he did state they weren't certain it was the same James Holmes.  He said it was a Jim Holmes, but he also stated it hadn't been confirmed that it was the same person.  What he reported was actually truthful, he didn't know, and ABC didn't know.  The bigger point is that they shouldn't be throwing stuff out there without confirming it first, even if they do say "it may not be so".


----------



## California Girl

The T said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If ABC's incompetent - or dishonest - coverage irritates you, might I suggest you do what I did and let them know instead of just whining?
> 
> ABC.com - Contact ABC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. REMIND THEM why only 21% trust them.
Click to expand...


Yep. My email was witty, incisive and a tad sarcastic... and quite scathing of their incompetent and dishonest reporting. I like doing that, it's funny.


----------



## koshergrl

Maybe they'll read it on air!

Ok ok just kidding, we all know that won't happen. It's not like they're committed to actually reporting anything in the first place.


----------



## Too Tall

luddly.neddite said:


> Aurora Shooting: ABC's Brian Ross Incorrectly Suggests Tea Party Link (VIDEO)
> 
> Earlier today, paulitician said he's "Democrat".
> 
> We saw the same thing happen with the Giffords shooter. We're all in such a big hurry to lay blame but trut is, he's none of those.
> 
> What he really is - is crazy. He's sad and truly sick and his life is over. He was pre-med, PhD candidate, apparently intelligent and mentally ill.
> 
> You can say he's left of left or right of right but none of it matters because, he's SICK.
> 
> *BTW, in that way, he's very much like George Zimmerman. *
> 
> What is wrong here is that we go out of our way to make sure the sickest and most evil among us can go online and buy tear gas and assault weapons and ammo clips that hold more rounds than any normal user needs.
> 
> What happens now?
> 
> We will rant and rave and say we should "DO" something about it but then, we'll all go back to our day to day worries and some will come here and screech "asswipe" but our congress is terrified of the NRA and nothing will happen.
> 
> Until the next time.



We don't have all the facts.  For example, how many people in the theatre attacked him and started banging his head on the concrete before he started shooting?


----------



## JoeB131

Soggy in NOLA said:


> One thing for sure:  Ross & ABC will have the bejeezus sued out of them, and rightfully so.  This guy already had to turn his phone off and flee.



So have the other 21 James Holmes' living in Colorado, I'd imagine.


----------



## tinydancer

ladyliberal said:


> Ross's speculation was irresponsible and damaging. I have seen no evidence that it was deliberate or that it was intended to advance a political narrative. If Ross thought that there wasn't any evidence that the alleged shooter was affiliated with the Tea Party surely he would have realized that claiming otherwise would damage his own credibility. Far more likely, Ross thought that what he suggested was true and was trying to get the notion out as fast as possible to avoid being "scooped".
> 
> I doubt ABC could be successfully sued over this. Ross made it clear that he wasn't saying that the alleged shooter was definitely associated with the Tea Party, and there does not seem to be a falsehood on which to hang a libel charge. Ross's words were irresponsible, but not factually inaccurate.



I understand absence of malice. So don't hand me shit. Ross specifically would see if this would fly. He wanted to throw it out there.

 I have no doubt Ross will use absence of malice. I think a lawsuit against the company would do wonders though to force the left wing rabid maniacs at various media outlets to revisit the current policy of putting their politics on the front page instead of news.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing for sure:  Ross & ABC will have the bejeezus sued out of them, and rightfully so.  This guy already had to turn his phone off and flee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So have the other 21 James Holmes' living in Colorado, I'd imagine.
Click to expand...


You are such a liberal pig.You are one fucked up human being.


----------



## Freewill

Truthmatters said:


> fox lied about tainted milk to save a advertiser some shame.
> 
> then sued for the right to lie about anything



Yet another shining example of when the liberal left has absolutely nothing to say they say it.


----------



## Freewill

Sherry said:


> Yeah, and if there was a James Holmes associated with OWS, you can rest assured that they would have triple checked their facts before putting it out there.



Why would they bother triple checking?  They would never have put it out they would do as Ross did and lie.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing for sure:  Ross & ABC will have the bejeezus sued out of them, and rightfully so.  This guy already had to turn his phone off and flee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So have the other 21 James Holmes' living in Colorado, I'd imagine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such a liberal pig.You are one fucked up human being.
Click to expand...


I think you need to get back on your medication.  

Clearly, anyone with that name would have to take precautions thanks to stupid people.  

I think what Ross did was unprofessional, but he works in a business where that sort of thing abounds, and he wanted to go with it before anyone else got it.


----------



## Black_Label

Freewill said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and if there was a James Holmes associated with OWS, you can rest assured that they would have triple checked their facts before putting it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother triple checking?  *They would never have put it out* they would do as Ross did and lie.
Click to expand...


Try again, the radical right already did,..

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...icizing-co-tragedy-blaming-ows-democrats.html


----------



## Freewill

blackhawk said:


> I will give Ross a break on this because to my knowledge he does not have a history of doing sloppy or biased reporting and has been fair and down the middle in his reporting. Outside of this one incident I have been fairly impressed that the media did not go into the is he a Tea Party member or a Romney supporter or was he inspired by conservative talk radio like they did only hours after the Gabby Giffords shooting.



Maybe the shooter should be also forgiven because he too never committed a crime before.  Or maybe your memory of Ross just ain't that good.


----------



## Freewill

Black_Label said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and if there was a James Holmes associated with OWS, you can rest assured that they would have triple checked their facts before putting it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother triple checking?  *They would never have put it out* they would do as Ross did and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again, the radical right already did,..
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...icizing-co-tragedy-blaming-ows-democrats.html
Click to expand...


Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.


----------



## tinydancer

Freewill said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and if there was a James Holmes associated with OWS, you can rest assured that they would have triple checked their facts before putting it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother triple checking?  They would never have put it out they would do as Ross did and lie.
Click to expand...


Ross had a staffer looking for it. Can you imagine? The shooting wasn't bad enough to warrant headlines, the bastard had a staffer looking for a link to conservatives.

One more person ever tells me that the Main Stream Media is unbiased ( including my father in law )they're going to eat a knuckle sandwich.


----------



## editec

A factual mistake was reported _THEN_ it was corrected.


How quickly was that done?  Quickly enough that I only heard about the mistaken AND the correction at the same new cycle.

Trying to make a big damned deal about this is exactly the sort of nonsense that I'd expect from the right.


----------



## JoeB131

Freewill said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother triple checking?  *They would never have put it out* they would do as Ross did and lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again, the radical right already did,..
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...icizing-co-tragedy-blaming-ows-democrats.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.
Click to expand...


Well, no I don't think he'd have drawn that conclusion because OWS don't show up to rallies with guns and signs like this.  







TeaBaggers have a bad habit of doing that sort of thing.  

OWS types show up with tamborines and guitars.  

Now, if he killed 12 people with a guitar, then maybe he'd have a good reason to suspect some OWS Hippy.


----------



## Freewill

tinydancer said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and if there was a James Holmes associated with OWS, you can rest assured that they would have triple checked their facts before putting it out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother triple checking?  They would never have put it out they would do as Ross did and lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ross had a staffer looking for it. Can you imagine? The shooting wasn't bad enough to warrant headlines, the bastard had a staffer looking for a link to conservatives.
> 
> One more person ever tells me that the Main Stream Media is unbiased ( including my father in law )they're going to eat a knuckle sandwich.
Click to expand...


I think it a shame that ANYONE would make such a comment, about either side, without the facts.  Without doubt that is what Ross did to say otherwise is to live in a fantasy land of liberal delusions.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So have the other 21 James Holmes' living in Colorado, I'd imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a liberal pig.You are one fucked up human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to get back on your medication.
> 
> Clearly, anyone with that name would have to take precautions thanks to stupid people.
> 
> I think what Ross did was unprofessional, but he works in a business where that sort of thing abounds, and he wanted to go with it before anyone else got it.
Click to expand...


Do you think he just went to air with this? I've been in media for decades. I know this inside out. He didn't just pop off like on twitter.

Ross went to air with this. He went thru a quizzillion checks to put this out there.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again, the radical right already did,..
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...icizing-co-tragedy-blaming-ows-democrats.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no I don't think he'd have drawn that conclusion because OWS don't show up to rallies with guns and signs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBaggers have a bad habit of doing that sort of thing.
> 
> OWS types show up with tamborines and guitars.
> 
> Now, if he killed 12 people with a guitar, then maybe he'd have a good reason to suspect some OWS Hippy.
Click to expand...


Hello? Your fake photos are obvious. Sad. Just sad.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a liberal pig.You are one fucked up human being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to get back on your medication.
> 
> Clearly, anyone with that name would have to take precautions thanks to stupid people.
> 
> I think what Ross did was unprofessional, but he works in a business where that sort of thing abounds, and he wanted to go with it before anyone else got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think he just went to air with this? I've been in media for decades. I know this inside out. He didn't just pop off like on twitter.
> 
> Ross went to air with this. He went thru a quizzillion checks to put this out there.
Click to expand...


So he went through a quizzillion checks to put out information they would have to retract within minutes, with egg all over their faces?  Really?  

Do you people hear yourselves sometimes. 

People make mistakes.  Like when Fox News identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he was caught "Bending over the Pages".


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no I don't think he'd have drawn that conclusion because OWS don't show up to rallies with guns and signs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBaggers have a bad habit of doing that sort of thing.
> 
> OWS types show up with tamborines and guitars.
> 
> Now, if he killed 12 people with a guitar, then maybe he'd have a good reason to suspect some OWS Hippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello? Your fake photos are obvious. Sad. Just sad.
Click to expand...


Signs like this are seen at nearly every Tea Party rally.. 

Let's enjoy some more, shall we?


----------



## tinydancer

Freewill said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they bother triple checking?  They would never have put it out they would do as Ross did and lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross had a staffer looking for it. Can you imagine? The shooting wasn't bad enough to warrant headlines, the bastard had a staffer looking for a link to conservatives.
> 
> One more person ever tells me that the Main Stream Media is unbiased ( including my father in law )they're going to eat a knuckle sandwich.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it a shame that ANYONE would make such a comment, about either side, without the facts.  Without doubt that is what Ross did to say otherwise is to live in a fantasy land of liberal delusions.
Click to expand...


It's not a shame. It's not a fantasy land. Axelrod was sitting there with the data coming at him and he unloaded to make sure some one out there could make the connection to right wing.

Axelrod loves this shit. Just like Rahmn did. But now we catch them. 

Always remember that Axelrod is a Mapes protege. *we accuse you defend* That's their motto.


----------



## Black_Label

Not just signs, but the tea baggers have shown up and paraded with assault rifles and hand guns at their events.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LA0DT6_xhnw]Automatic Weapons at Political Rally - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to get back on your medication.
> 
> Clearly, anyone with that name would have to take precautions thanks to stupid people.
> 
> I think what Ross did was unprofessional, but he works in a business where that sort of thing abounds, and he wanted to go with it before anyone else got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he just went to air with this? I've been in media for decades. I know this inside out. He didn't just pop off like on twitter.
> 
> Ross went to air with this. He went thru a quizzillion checks to put this out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he went through a quizzillion checks to put out information they would have to retract within minutes, with egg all over their faces?  Really?
> 
> Do you people hear yourselves sometimes.
> 
> People make mistakes.  Like when Fox News identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he was caught "Bending over the Pages".
Click to expand...


It was purposeful.

It was by design.


----------



## Freewill

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no I don't think he'd have drawn that conclusion because OWS don't show up to rallies with guns and signs like this.
> 
> TeaBaggers have a bad habit of doing that sort of thing.
> 
> OWS types show up with tamborines and guitars.
> 
> Now, if he killed 12 people with a guitar, then maybe he'd have a good reason to suspect some OWS Hippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hello? Your fake photos are obvious. Sad. Just sad.
Click to expand...


OMG someone on the frindge showed up with a sign, run for the hills.  Yet the violence by the OWS is well known and widespread, not so with the Tea Parites.

Morning Bell: Occupy Wall Street Gets More Violent

Occupy Wall Street Gets More Violent


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again, the radical right already did,..
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...icizing-co-tragedy-blaming-ows-democrats.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no I don't think he'd have drawn that conclusion because OWS don't show up to rallies with guns and signs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBaggers have a bad habit of doing that sort of thing.
> 
> OWS types show up with tamborines and guitars.
> 
> Now, if he killed 12 people with a guitar, then maybe he'd have a good reason to suspect some OWS Hippy.
Click to expand...


Hey mr tamborine man I lived those days.

My hair is still down to my waist and I still fight the good fight. You asswhipes are pitiful.


----------



## chanel

> Breitbart News spoke to James Michael Holmes, the Tea Party member falsely identified this morning by ABC News' Brian Ross and George Stephanopoulos on Good Morning America as the possible suspect in the mass shooting early this morning at a screening of the new Batman movie, The Dark Knight Rises. He is a 52-year-old Hispanic conservative who joined the Tea Party after becoming disillusioned with the Republican party.
> 
> "It was freaky," said Holmes, describing his reaction when ABC News speculated that he was the culprit who entered a crowded theater and opened fire on dozens of innocent men, women, and children*. He disconnected his telephone and says that he is worried about members of his family who might be contacted by the media*



Exclusive: Interview With James Michael Holmes, Hispanic Tea Party Member Falsely Accused by ABC


----------



## Intense

Listening said:


> Who cares and so what ?
> 
> If the guy belonged to the Tea Party....so what ?
> 
> If the guy belonged to the communist party.....so what ?
> 
> He must be off his rocker....and there are plenty of those in all camps.  Just look at this board.



Agreed.


----------



## Mac1958

.

Ross saw an opportunity and ran with it.  

The seed is already planted, regardless of any apologies, so mission accomplished.

Your media.

.


----------



## salem.hills

An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."

This is why you can never trust these corrupt traitors they feel no obligation to the truth only their agenda-- to spread big government anti American way bullshit! So mad look how stupid this scumbag thinks of the Democrats he wants to idk "stir up"? What a punk hope I see him I'll tell him a thing or two lol


----------



## tinydancer

Black_Label said:


> Not just signs, but the tea baggers have shown up and paraded with assault rifles and hand guns at their events.
> 
> Automatic Weapons at Political Rally - YouTube



What caliber are the signs? What signs killed someone?


----------



## tinydancer

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Ross saw an opportunity and ran with it.
> 
> The seed is already planted, regardless of any apologies, so mission accomplished.
> 
> Your media.
> 
> .



I've just been having too much fun this summer. My tomatoes are rocking and my jalapenos are producing so wickedly.

I didn't want to get serious till September. Just having fun posting here and there.

Ross has changed the game. I want blood. I really want blood on the wall for what Ross did. 

I'm coming out of the garden.


----------



## Black_Label

tinydancer said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just signs, but the tea baggers have shown up and paraded with assault rifles and hand guns at their events.
> 
> Automatic Weapons at Political Rally - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What caliber are the signs? What signs killed someone?
Click to expand...



In the video the teabaggers appear to be carrying AR-15 assault rifles (the same Holmes used) they also have handguns on their sides (like holmes)

Those guns have killed 12 and possibly more,...


----------



## WillowTree

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Ross saw an opportunity and ran with it.
> 
> The seed is already planted, regardless of any apologies, so mission accomplished.
> 
> Your media.
> 
> .



except the real guy that is in the tea party has grounds to sue ABC and Brian Ross. I hope he does.


----------



## WillowTree

Political Junky said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now Breitbart contradicts ABC and claims the shooter is a Registered Democrat
> 
> Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> 
> Doesn't matter though. The one thing we know for sure, is the guys is totally nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how Democrats love to stockpile guns and explosives.
Click to expand...


what we all know is that democrats kill innocent babies. it's called abortion.


----------



## Mac1958

WillowTree said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ross saw an opportunity and ran with it.
> 
> The seed is already planted, regardless of any apologies, so mission accomplished.
> 
> Your media.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the real guy that is in the tea party has grounds to sue ABC and Brian Ross. I hope he does.
Click to expand...



Yeah, me too.  Maybe a few lawsuits and we'll see less of this crap.

Maybe.

.


----------



## Vast LWC

So, have any of the right-wingers here demanded an apology from "The Daily Mail" for claiming he was a members of OWS without any proof whatsoever?

If you haven't, you really should.  Otherwise, you're a massive hypocrite.

At least ABC did immediately issue a strong retraction, and an apology, when they found out the story was inaccurate.

I won't hold my breath to see the same from the Daily Mail, or any of you people, for that matter.


----------



## Vast LWC

koshergrl said:


> I don't know why anyone is surprised. He's no different than lying liberals everywhere.
> 
> They don't speak without lying, and when they get caught in lies, they drag out the ad hominems in an attempt to debase, degrade, and marginalize the opposition.
> 
> So it starts out like this...
> 
> Liberal: Tells a big fat lie.
> 
> Human: Points out the lie.
> 
> Liberal: Tells another lie about the human who caught them lying, usually something about that person's children, or maybe about their intelligence.
> 
> So he's told this humongous lie, and he'll defend himself by saying it's someone else's fault that he's a liar.



I believe that would be Rush Limbaugh you're thinking of.

He's not really a "Liberal".


----------



## naturegirl

There is no integrity in Journalism any more.  The Main Stream Media is the worst at throwing integrity out the window.  I'm just glad in this day and age we have other means to get news, between the two sides there is a middle and the truth.  

Brian Ross wanted to "get the story first", the damage was done, there's no undoing it any more that what Obama said about business owners not doing it on their own.


----------



## The Gadfly

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So have the other 21 James Holmes' living in Colorado, I'd imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a liberal pig.You are one fucked up human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you need to get back on your medication.
> 
> Clearly, anyone with that name would have to take precautions thanks to stupid people.
> 
> I think what Ross did was unprofessional, but he works in a business where that sort of thing abounds, and he wanted to go with it before anyone else got it.
Click to expand...


Really, Joe? Then I suppose you'd be OK with just letting an embezzling banker or broker go as well; I mean, after all, don't they also "work in a business where that sought of thing abounds" (at least according to you)? "But,but...everybody else does it!" is NOT an excuse, as every irresponsible teenager knows (perhaps your parents didn't teach you that?). If Ross were in the other political camp, and did something like this, you'd be demanding his head on a platter, no less, and you damn well know it. This was no "accident", no "mistake"; it was a deliberate lie told for the sake of a political agenda. Brian Ross knew the info wasn't vetted, but didn't care-it served his masters' agenda, and if it turned out to be false, what the hell, the impression would remain-reminds me of a lawyer saying something he knows is inadmissible; he knows it will be stricken, and the jury told to disregard it-but the suggestion will still be implanted in the minds of the jurors, even so. Lying, by any other name, is still LYING! It's not clever, it's not funny, and it's NOT excusable! Fire the sonofabitch!


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ross saw an opportunity and ran with it.
> 
> The seed is already planted, regardless of any apologies, so mission accomplished.
> 
> Your media.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except the real guy that is in the tea party has grounds to sue ABC and Brian Ross. I hope he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  Maybe a few lawsuits and we'll see less of this crap.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Maybe not.  He'd actually have to show harm to collect damages.  

The only harm he suffered was a bunch of people called him before he disconnected his phone, and as I pointed out earlier, this was probably the case of the other 21 people named James Holmes living in CO.


----------



## WillowTree

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the real guy that is in the tea party has grounds to sue ABC and Brian Ross. I hope he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  Maybe a few lawsuits and we'll see less of this crap.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  He'd actually have to show harm to collect damages.
> 
> The only harm he suffered was a bunch of people called him before he disconnected his phone, and as I pointed out earlier, this was probably the case of the other 21 people named James Holmes living in CO.
Click to expand...


I think he should try. ABC needs to have their asses handed back to them.


----------



## The Gadfly

naturegirl said:


> There is no integrity in Journalism any more.  The Main Stream Media is the worst at throwing integrity out the window.  I'm just glad in this day and age we have other means to get news, between the two sides there is a middle and the truth.
> 
> Brian Ross wanted to "get the story first", the damage was done, there's no undoing it any more that what Obama said about business owners not doing it on their own.



That's not new; there's NO integrity or ethics among the "journalists" of the MSM, and hasn't been, since dear old Uncle Walter went on the tube and called the Tet Offensive a "Military victory" for the Viet Cong and the NVA. That of course, was a direct, bald-faced lie - one more such "victory" for them, and we could have walked into Hanoi unopposed, and strung up Uncle Ho by his testicles! They've lied consistently ever since. There are three professions akin to the "world's oldest", but even less respectable and more immoral; prostitutes only sell their bodies; lawyers, politicians, and journalists sell their souls, which is something even the lowest common gutter slut won't do.


----------



## JoeB131

WillowTree said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  Maybe a few lawsuits and we'll see less of this crap.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  He'd actually have to show harm to collect damages.
> 
> The only harm he suffered was a bunch of people called him before he disconnected his phone, and as I pointed out earlier, this was probably the case of the other 21 people named James Holmes living in CO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he should try. ABC needs to have their asses handed back to them.
Click to expand...


Yes, because a media that doesn't report or investigate anything out of fear of litigation would be a great boon....  

The problem we have now is that most "news" organizations don't have reporters.  They just repeat what each other say.


----------



## Truthmatters

and they sue their reporters so they wont tell the truth


----------



## Truthmatters

Fox did just that


----------



## JakeStarkey

Listening said:


> Who cares and so what ?
> 
> If the guy belonged to the Tea Party....so what ?
> 
> If the guy belonged to the communist party.....so what ?
> 
> He must be off his rocker....and there are plenty of those in all camps.  Just look at this board.



Just so.


----------



## The Gadfly

JoeB131 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again, the radical right already did,..
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...icizing-co-tragedy-blaming-ows-democrats.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no I don't think he'd have drawn that conclusion because OWS don't show up to rallies with guns and signs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBaggers have a bad habit of doing that sort of thing.
> 
> OWS types show up with tamborines and guitars.
> 
> Now, if he killed 12 people with a guitar, then maybe he'd have a good reason to suspect some OWS Hippy.
Click to expand...


The only gun I see in that photo is on a poster,and an image on paper is hardly a lethal weapon. I've yet to see anyone shot with a piece of paper. If there were any REAL guns present, they were carried* lawfully*.


----------



## JoeB131

You m iss the point.  The Teabaggers fascination with guns is probably what makes people think, "Hey, maybe the gun nut that just shot up a bunch of people MIGHT have been a Teabagger."


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> except the real guy that is in the tea party has grounds to sue ABC and Brian Ross. I hope he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  Maybe a few lawsuits and we'll see less of this crap.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  He'd actually have to show harm to collect damages.
> 
> The only harm he suffered was a bunch of people called him before he disconnected his phone, and as I pointed out earlier, this was probably the case of the other 21 people named James Holmes living in CO.
Click to expand...


His whole point was to hit at the tea party. Not another Holmes. He knew exactly what he was doing. 

He should be fired.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> You m iss the point.  The Teabaggers fascination with guns is probably what makes people think, "Hey, maybe the gun nut that just shot up a bunch of people MIGHT have been a Teabagger."



You are a lunatic. You shouldn't be allowed near a keyboard.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, me too.  Maybe a few lawsuits and we'll see less of this crap.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not.  He'd actually have to show harm to collect damages.
> 
> The only harm he suffered was a bunch of people called him before he disconnected his phone, and as I pointed out earlier, this was probably the case of the other 21 people named James Holmes living in CO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His whole point was to hit at the tea party. Not another Holmes. He knew exactly what he was doing.
> 
> He should be fired.
Click to expand...


Yes, it was all a conspiracy to make a statement they would have to withdraw within an hour and most people hadn't heard until AFTER he withdrew it.  

Ummmm.... what was that supposed to accomplish again, exactly?


----------



## The Gadfly

koshergrl said:


> TDM posts nekkid from the waist down. They take her pants to keep her from choking herself with them.



Dammit, KG, I just sprayed coffee all over my monitor, reading that!


----------



## Mac1958

naturegirl said:


> There is no integrity in Journalism any more.




Yup.  And I blame a book.

My degree is in Broadcast Journalism.  My first assignment in my first class on my first day in college  -- it was Journalism 101, really, that was the name of the freakin' class -- was to read _All The President's Men.  _

It would later occur to me how that book altered the landscape of journalism.  Sure, it was a fascinating account of two curious reporters, how they uncovered and nurtured information, all that, but it really served as a precedent for Journalist As Celebrity.  There was Cronkite, and Murrow and the rest before them, but these guys really brought journalism into a new era with the book and the movie.

Over time, journalists figured out that _advocacy_ journalism was the ticket to career success.  Don't just report the story, pump that sucker up with some spice.  Bend the story to match a narrative, an agenda.  Not only do you become more visible and successful, you get to push your views at the same time.  Win-win there.

Advocacy journalism has replaced traditional journalism.   Sadly.  This was just the latest example.

.


----------



## JoeB131

Mac1958 said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no integrity in Journalism any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  And I blame a book.
> 
> My degree is in Broadcast Journalism.  My first assignment in my first class on my first day in college  -- it was Journalism 101, really, that was the name of the freakin' class -- was to read _All The President's Men.  _
> 
> It would later occur to me how that book altered the landscape of journalism.  Sure, it was a fascinating account of two curious reporters, how they uncovered and nurtured information, all that, but it really served as a precedent for Journalist As Celebrity.  There was Cronkite, and Murrow and the rest before them, but these guys really brought journalism into a new era with the book and the movie.
> 
> Over time, journalists figured out that _advocacy_ journalism was the ticket to career success.  Don't just report the story, pump that sucker up with some spice.  Bend the story to match a narrative, an agenda.  Not only do you become more visible and successful, you get to push your views at the same time.  Win-win there.
> 
> Advocacy journalism has replaced traditional journalism.   Sadly.  This was just the latest example.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Interesting theory, but I don't think the notion of "Reporter as celebrity" or "Reporter with an agenda" began with Woodward and Bernstein.


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> You m iss the point.  The Teabaggers fascination with guns is probably what makes people think, "Hey, maybe the gun nut that just shot up a bunch of people MIGHT have been a Teabagger."



I had to revisit this insane post of yours.

"fascination with guns". I was just a kid when I held my first. No gang banger. Just a little girl visiting family in Kirkland Lake when my great uncle let me hold his. You could actually order them at the time thru the catalogue.

I loved the feel of it. I loved the weight. And all of them taught me the seriousness of cradling one in your arms. No gang banger. My great uncle and other men in my family taught me the seriousness of this beast. We don't take it lightly. It kills. 
It is not a joke. 

For you to turn around and post what you just did, makes you such a whore for the left that is unreal.

You are a pig.


----------



## Mac1958

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no integrity in Journalism any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  And I blame a book.
> 
> My degree is in Broadcast Journalism.  My first assignment in my first class on my first day in college  -- it was Journalism 101, really, that was the name of the freakin' class -- was to read _All The President's Men.  _
> 
> It would later occur to me how that book altered the landscape of journalism.  Sure, it was a fascinating account of two curious reporters, how they uncovered and nurtured information, all that, but it really served as a precedent for Journalist As Celebrity.  There was Cronkite, and Murrow and the rest before them, but these guys really brought journalism into a new era with the book and the movie.
> 
> Over time, journalists figured out that _advocacy_ journalism was the ticket to career success.  Don't just report the story, pump that sucker up with some spice.  Bend the story to match a narrative, an agenda.  Not only do you become more visible and successful, you get to push your views at the same time.  Win-win there.
> 
> Advocacy journalism has replaced traditional journalism.   Sadly.  This was just the latest example.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting theory, but I don't think the notion of "Reporter as celebrity" or "Reporter with an agenda" began with Woodward and Bernstein.
Click to expand...



No, agreed.  But this is when it went mainstream, when it became the culture of journalism, at least in my estimation.

.


----------



## tinydancer

Mac1958 said:


> naturegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no integrity in Journalism any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  And I blame a book.
> 
> My degree is in Broadcast Journalism.  My first assignment in my first class on my first day in college  -- it was Journalism 101, really, that was the name of the freakin' class -- was to read _All The President's Men.  _
> 
> It would later occur to me how that book altered the landscape of journalism.  Sure, it was a fascinating account of two curious reporters, how they uncovered and nurtured information, all that, but it really served as a precedent for Journalist As Celebrity.  There was Cronkite, and Murrow and the rest before them, but these guys really brought journalism into a new era with the book and the movie.
> 
> Over time, journalists figured out that _advocacy_ journalism was the ticket to career success.  Don't just report the story, pump that sucker up with some spice.  Bend the story to match a narrative, an agenda.  Not only do you become more visible and successful, you get to push your views at the same time.  Win-win there.
> 
> Advocacy journalism has replaced traditional journalism.   Sadly.  This was just the latest example.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I was Ryerson when it counted. Journalism at that point in time was an honorable profession that did not include kneepads.


----------



## Neotrotsky

daveman said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> right wing religious fundamentalist like Hutaree, the Covenant, etc ... (Christian) in the U.S. and Al Qaida are all pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep power of 46?  What a terrible burden.  Let me lighten your load.
Click to expand...


Let me help with that as well


----------



## mudwhistle

Political Junky said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now Breitbart contradicts ABC and claims the shooter is a Registered Democrat
> 
> Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> 
> Doesn't matter though. The one thing we know for sure, is the guys is totally nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> We all know how Democrats love to stockpile guns and explosives.
Click to expand...


Well this guy did.

For some reason he doesn't have that "Larry The Cable-guy" persona about him.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Neotrotsky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> 
> right wing religious fundamentalist like Hutaree, the Covenant, etc ... (Christian) in the U.S. and Al Qaida are all pretty much the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep power of 46?  What a terrible burden.  Let me lighten your load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me help with that as well
Click to expand...


The fucktard's points are dropping.


----------



## American Horse

Buford said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO I was doing exactly what the MSM is doing NOW MAKING news NOT reporting!
> This is a perfect example of BIASED reporting influencing people's opinions!
> Tea Party has NO history of violence ... yet every occasion like this Tea Party tried to linked  and it is just disgusting because the VAST majority of people are law abiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, how old is Brian Ross you think?  And does he live in St Albans?
> 
> Tell me again how that is the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did Brain Moss report this without making sure if it was the right guy?
Click to expand...


By commenting early he could plant the seed of division and have the greatest impact possible againts the only popular uprising in this country in recent years, and the only one that puts the government-owned-media (his camp) to the test.


----------



## GuyPinestra

JoeB131 said:


> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again, the radical right already did,..
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...icizing-co-tragedy-blaming-ows-democrats.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, no I don't think he'd have drawn that conclusion because OWS don't show up to rallies with guns and signs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBaggers have a bad habit of doing that sort of thing.
> 
> OWS types show up with tamborines and guitars.
> 
> Now, if he killed 12 people with a guitar, then maybe he'd have a good reason to suspect some OWS Hippy.
Click to expand...


Joe, you are such a fucking hack! It boggles the mind that you could be so dumb as to try and pass off that OBVIOUSLY photoshopped picture as legitimate. 

Idiot!


----------



## Full-Auto

GHook93 said:


> What a piece of shit! The cocksucker knew what he was doing and did it anyways. 80% of the fools will only know about the BASELESS INACCURATE GARBAGE that came out of Ross's mouth and know nothing about the apology!
> 
> The leftist media has no honor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Holmes 'incorrect' tea party report: ABC News apologizes - POLITICO.com
> ABC News and Brian Ross are apologizing for an "incorrect" report that James Holmes, the suspect in the Colorado theater shooting, may have had connections to the Tea Party.
> 
> "An earlier ABC News broadcast report suggested that a Jim Holmes of a Colorado Tea Party organization might be the suspect, but that report was incorrect," ABC News said in a statement. "ABC News and Brian Ross apologize for the mistake, and for disseminating that information before it was properly vetted."
> 
> In a similar statement released minutes earlier, ABC News said the report was "incorrect" but did not include the apology. "Several other local residents with similar names were also contacted via social media by members of the public who mistook them for the suspect," the initial statement read.
> 
> ABC's apology comes after Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
Click to expand...


You need to expand that to any Obama supporter.


----------



## drtywhtboy

Can't we call ABC and see if we can't get him FIRED..or at the least, reprimanded..


----------



## Mr.Nick

Glenn Beck Blasts ABC, Brian Ross Over Erroneous Reports on Colorado Shooter | Video | TheBlaze.com

I hope the Tea Party member Jim Holmes sues the fuck out of ABC for Defamation of Character. Not only that but Brian Ross should be fired. You cant report based on pure speculation.... 

Hell the Tea Party should sue ABC as well...

These fucking progressives just couldn't wait to attempt to link this shooting to the Tea Party....


----------



## signelect

We no longer have journalist on TV we have news hacks that have an agends and need ratings.  What ever happened to verifing facts before putting the news out there.  The tea party has never advocated violence.


----------



## IHBF

The tea partying Jim Holmes should own ABC. 

Just like the Trayvon case, the libtard media blew its load too soon. For the love of humanity, I hope they are better than that in bed. Sheesh.


----------



## bitterlyclingin

The silence we've endured on this guy's affiliation, if any, has been deafening since the first barrage of "The Right Wingers Did It" from the Leftie commentators Could it be that this guy Holmes has left wing affiliations instead, ie OWS, and the folks over at ABC, CBS, CNN, and NBC are just busy figuring out a way to spin it. A 24 year old Colorado university grad student from Southern Cal, how much more liberal a background would you want?  Its not like he graduated from Liberty University either.

Weasel Zippers » Blog Archive » Colorado Tea Partier Fingered By ABC News&#8217; Brian Ross As Batman Movie Shooter Says He Still Hasn&#8217;t Heard From Them Or Received An Apology&#8230;


----------



## Sarah G

You all are sounding pretty defensive.  We don't know whether this guy has a Teaparty website or not.


----------



## Lakhota

Breitbart Blogger Falsely Accuses Colorado Shooter James Holmes of Being a Democrat - The Hollywood Reporter

Breitbart Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat - UPDATE: Not Registered?


----------



## IHBF

Sarah G said:


> You all are sounding pretty defensive.  We don't know whether this guy has a Teaparty website or not.



That's just the problem. It was assumed and wished for that he did. Instead of discovering a connection, he has to prove that there is not one.


----------



## Sarah G

Lakhota said:


> Breitbart Blogger Falsely Accuses Colorado Shooter James Holmes of Being a Democrat - The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> Breitbart Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat - UPDATE: Not Registered?



Sad.


----------



## Sarah G

IHBF said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all are sounding pretty defensive.  We don't know whether this guy has a Teaparty website or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just the problem. It was assumed and wished for that he did. Instead of discovering a connection, he has to prove that there is not one.
Click to expand...


Wished for?


----------



## chanel

Sarah G said:


> You all are sounding pretty defensive.  We don't know whether this guy has a Teaparty website or not.



We don't?  Mr Holmes the tea party guy is a 50 year old Hispanic man.

 We don't know if he has syphilis either.  That would be a likelier explanation.


----------



## California Girl

Black_Label said:


> Not just signs, but the tea baggers have shown up and paraded with assault rifles and hand guns at their events.
> 
> Automatic Weapons at Political Rally - YouTube



It's called the 'right to bear arms'. 

But I do recall one certain news outlet having an outright hissy fit about some 'white guy with an assualt rifle' at a TEA Party event. Turned out, that particular TEA Partier was black. Don't you ever feel embarrassed being led around by the nose by your masters? 

Learned the difference between 'vile' and 'vial' yet, moron?


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> You all are sounding pretty defensive.  We don't know whether this guy has a Teaparty website or not.



We do. You, apparently, don't. G, keep up or shut up... but don't make yourself look stupid defending the indefensible.


----------



## Annie

Sarah G said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart Blogger Falsely Accuses Colorado Shooter James Holmes of Being a Democrat - The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> Breitbart Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat - UPDATE: Not Registered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...


What's 'sad' is that you didn't read it. It's a parody of what Brian Ross did.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

ladyliberal said:


> Ross's speculation was irresponsible and damaging. I have seen no evidence that it was deliberate or that it was intended to advance a political narrative. If Ross thought that there wasn't any evidence that the alleged shooter was affiliated with the Tea Party surely he would have realized that claiming otherwise would damage his own credibility. Far more likely, Ross thought that what he suggested was true and was trying to get the notion out as fast as possible to avoid being "scooped".
> 
> I doubt ABC could be successfully sued over this. Ross made it clear that he wasn't saying that the alleged shooter was definitely associated with the Tea Party, and there does not seem to be a falsehood on which to hang a libel charge. Ross's words were irresponsible, but not factually inaccurate.



Where I see malice is he had to look to find a reference to the Tea Party. There is no way that you could have Googled James Holmes and found a reference to a small Tea Party group in the top results before yesterday.


----------



## California Girl

Sarah G said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart Blogger Falsely Accuses Colorado Shooter James Holmes of Being a Democrat - The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> Breitbart Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat - UPDATE: Not Registered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
Click to expand...


But it was ok for ABC to dishonestly link him to the TEA Parties. That's a tad hypocritical, don't you think?


----------



## California Girl

ladyliberal said:


> Ross's speculation was irresponsible and damaging. I have seen no evidence that it was deliberate or that it was intended to advance a political narrative. If Ross thought that there wasn't any evidence that the alleged shooter was affiliated with the Tea Party surely he would have realized that claiming otherwise would damage his own credibility. Far more likely, Ross thought that what he suggested was true and was trying to get the notion out as fast as possible to avoid being "scooped".
> 
> I doubt ABC could be successfully sued over this. Ross made it clear that he wasn't saying that the alleged shooter was definitely associated with the Tea Party, and there does not seem to be a falsehood on which to hang a libel charge. Ross's words were irresponsible, but not factually inaccurate.



Any media who cares more about the 'scoop' than the truth does not deserve to be in business.... which may explain why ABC's ratings are diving. You can only lie so often before people stop believing you. 

Anyone who defends ABC is either a cretin or a left wing hack. Which are you?


----------



## Black_Label

California Girl said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just signs, but the tea baggers have shown up and paraded with assault rifles and hand guns at their events.
> 
> Automatic Weapons at Political Rally - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the 'right to bear arms'.
> 
> But I do recall one certain news outlet having an outright hissy fit about some 'white guy with an assualt rifle' at a TEA Party event. Turned out, that particular TEA Partier was black. Don't you ever feel embarrassed being led around by the nose by your masters?
> 
> Learned the difference between 'vile' and 'vial' yet, moron?
Click to expand...


Eat a dick California_fatty, no one cares what you bubber shaking triple chin has to say.


----------



## eflatminor

Black_Label said:


> Eat a dick California_fatty, no one cares what you bubber shaking triple chin has to say.



Phenomenal retort.  Here is an example of the masterful rhetorical skills we've come to treasure from our resident Lefties.  Just brilliant.  Tells us BL, were you the president of your debating team in college or just the star pupil?

Either way, genius...just genius  

Hey, what's a 'bubber'?


----------



## Katzndogz

California Girl said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just signs, but the tea baggers have shown up and paraded with assault rifles and hand guns at their events.
> 
> Automatic Weapons at Political Rally - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the 'right to bear arms'.
> 
> But I do recall one certain news outlet having an outright hissy fit about some 'white guy with an assualt rifle' at a TEA Party event. Turned out, that particular TEA Partier was black. Don't you ever feel embarrassed being led around by the nose by your masters?
> 
> Learned the difference between 'vile' and 'vial' yet, moron?
Click to expand...


No matter what it turned out to really be, the left is still repeating the original lie.   In six months or less, Ross's lie will be repeated as if it were out of the Gospel.   James Holmes being in the tea party will be an accepted fact.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You m iss the point.  The Teabaggers fascination with guns is probably what makes people think, "Hey, maybe the gun nut that just shot up a bunch of people MIGHT have been a Teabagger."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to revisit this insane post of yours.
> 
> "fascination with guns". I was just a kid when I held my first. No gang banger. Just a little girl visiting family in Kirkland Lake when my great uncle let me hold his. You could actually order them at the time thru the catalogue.
> 
> I loved the feel of it. I loved the weight. And all of them taught me the seriousness of cradling one in your arms. No gang banger. My great uncle and other men in my family taught me the seriousness of this beast. We don't take it lightly. It kills.
> It is not a joke.
> 
> For you to turn around and post what you just did, makes you such a whore for the left that is unreal.
> 
> You are a pig.
Click to expand...


Again, the fact some of you really think clinging to your guns and your bibles empowers you is actually kind of sad. 

Fact is most citizens don't need guns for any valid reason and the top two reason the fetishists have for wanting them are silly.  YOu'll never be able to beat the government and a gun in your house is a greater danger to you than any criminal.   These are sad truths you guys are just going to have to learn to deal with.  

Now here's the thing. I don't want to ban guns.  I just want to make sure that we aren't letting some guy who thinks he's the Joker buy a small arsenal at the Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## Rozman

Katzndogz said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not just signs, but the tea baggers have shown up and paraded with assault rifles and hand guns at their events.
> 
> Automatic Weapons at Political Rally - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the 'right to bear arms'.
> 
> But I do recall one certain news outlet having an outright hissy fit about some 'white guy with an assualt rifle' at a TEA Party event. Turned out, that particular TEA Partier was black. Don't you ever feel embarrassed being led around by the nose by your masters?
> 
> Learned the difference between 'vile' and 'vial' yet, moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter what it turned out to really be, the left is still repeating the original lie.   In six months or less, Ross's lie will be repeated as if it were out of the Gospel.   James Holmes being in the tea party will be an accepted fact.
Click to expand...


Sad but true.
But I've come to expect that from those people.


----------



## JakeStarkey

As much as the lies that president is a Kenyan, a Muslim, and not a natural born citizen?

Good Americans know the truth and will have nothing to do with the lies of the extremists on left or right or libertarian.


----------



## JoeB131

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freewill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comprehension such a hard thing at times.  I never said that there were not fools blaming other fools for what happened.  What I said was that the liberal left would not put out the information regardless of the evidence.  Do you really think that Ross would have jumped on the OWS band wagon?  I condemn all who place blame for the actions of an obviously deranged person.  Try and keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no I don't think he'd have drawn that conclusion because OWS don't show up to rallies with guns and signs like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeaBaggers have a bad habit of doing that sort of thing.
> 
> OWS types show up with tamborines and guitars.
> 
> Now, if he killed 12 people with a guitar, then maybe he'd have a good reason to suspect some OWS Hippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe, you are such a fucking hack! It boggles the mind that you could be so dumb as to try and pass off that OBVIOUSLY photoshopped picture as legitimate.
> 
> Idiot!
Click to expand...


I'm not sure why you think this was "photoshopped".   Especially since hundreds of similar signs showed up at Teabagger rallies...  

You know, you teabaggers (before the REpublican Establishment got done teabagging you, and tossed you to the side) were all happy to brandish your guns, until every mass shooting whacko became a suspected Teabagger.


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart Blogger Falsely Accuses Colorado Shooter James Holmes of Being a Democrat - The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> Breitbart Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Aurora, CO Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat - UPDATE: Not Registered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it was ok for ABC to dishonestly link him to the TEA Parties. That's a tad hypocritical, don't you think?
Click to expand...


ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility

Will Breitbart?


----------



## CMike

He also did neuroscience research at the university so obviously it's the university's fault.


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was ok for ABC to dishonestly link him to the TEA Parties. That's a tad hypocritical, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
Click to expand...


Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, I won't. I'm far too intelligent.


----------



## California Girl

CMike said:


> He also did neuroscience research at the university so obviously it's the university's fault.



Ahhhh, he's got a degree! He must be a liberal. After all, the left are constantly asserting their superior intellect...


----------



## JoeB131

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was ok for ABC to dishonestly link him to the TEA Parties. That's a tad hypocritical, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. *The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, I won't. I'm far too intelligent*.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^^^


----------



## California Girl

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. *The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, I won't. I'm far too intelligent*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
Click to expand...


How the fuck would you know? You're far too stupid to understand irony. Moron. 

Still butthurt because Gingrich didn't beat Romney, huh?


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was ok for ABC to dishonestly link him to the TEA Parties. That's a tad hypocritical, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, *I won't. I'm far too intelligen*t.
Click to expand...


Yea...yea
We have heard your bullshit before

When are you going to start using your self professed intelligence to begin enlightening the rest of us on what the media is not telling us?


----------



## California Girl

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, *I won't. I'm far too intelligen*t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...yea
> We have heard your bullshit before
> 
> When are you going to start using your self professed intelligence to begin enlightening the rest of us on what the media is not telling us?
Click to expand...


Where did I claim I knew what the media is not telling you? See, that's what I mean... you are incapable of basic comprehension, you demonstrate absolutely no critical thought. You lack the capacity to understand the word 'question' when applied to the media... you just accept what they tell you as gospel. I don't. That's what makes me smarter than you. I don't presume the media is honest. I don't regurgitate the media's bullshit and call it 'fact'. You do. Twit.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was ok for ABC to dishonestly link him to the TEA Parties. That's a tad hypocritical, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
Click to expand...


Is Brietbart credible?


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, *I won't. I'm far too intelligen*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...yea
> We have heard your bullshit before
> 
> When are you going to start using your self professed intelligence to begin enlightening the rest of us on what the media is not telling us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I claim I knew what the media is not telling you? See, that's what I mean... you are incapable of basic comprehension, you demonstrate absolutely no critical thought. You lack the capacity to understand the word 'question' when applied to the media... you just accept what they tell you as gospel. I don't. *That's what makes me smarter than you.*
> I don't regurgitate the media's bullshit and call it 'fact'. You do. Twit.
Click to expand...


Sorry babe...

But you are no smarter than Stephanie or Willow


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JoeB131 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. *The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, I won't. I'm far too intelligent*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
Click to expand...


You know, I just read the report at Brietbart, and the irony here is inescapable.


----------



## JoeB131

California Girl said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. *The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, I won't. I'm far too intelligent*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck would you know? You're far too stupid to understand irony. Moron.
> 
> Still butthurt because Gingrich didn't beat Romney, huh?
Click to expand...


The ironic thing is you think you are intelligent...


----------



## Black_Label

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...yea
> We have heard your bullshit before
> 
> When are you going to start using your self professed intelligence to begin enlightening the rest of us on what the media is not telling us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I claim I knew what the media is not telling you? See, that's what I mean... you are incapable of basic comprehension, you demonstrate absolutely no critical thought. You lack the capacity to understand the word 'question' when applied to the media... you just accept what they tell you as gospel. I don't. *That's what makes me smarter than you.*
> I don't regurgitate the media's bullshit and call it 'fact'. You do. Twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry babe...
> 
> But you are no smarter than Stephanie or Willow
Click to expand...


I think there is a combined IQ of about 5 between the three of them.


----------



## JoeB131

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, *I won't. I'm far too intelligen*t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea...yea
> We have heard your bullshit before
> 
> When are you going to start using your self professed intelligence to begin enlightening the rest of us on what the media is not telling us?
Click to expand...


Now, dammit, RW, when people flaunt their superiority, the last thing you do is ask them to actually DEMONSTRATE it.


----------



## Lakhota

The psychos at Breitbart thought they had a scoop.  Sad...



> James Holmes, the suspect arrested in connection with the mass shootings at a screening of the new Batman movie early this morning in Aurora, CO, *could be a registered Democrat, according to documents obtained by Breitbart News*. Earlier, ABC News Brian Ross and George Stephanopoulos speculated on Good Morning America that Holmes was a Tea Party member, based solely on a name appearing on a Tea Party website.



» Dark Knight Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Irony reeks on this page.


----------



## Lakhota

California Girl said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it was ok for ABC to dishonestly link him to the TEA Parties. That's a tad hypocritical, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, I won't. I'm far too intelligent.
Click to expand...


Damn, that's funny.  An articulate idiot - is still an idiot...


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC screwed up and ABC will take a hit to it's credibility
> 
> Will Breitbart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, I won't. I'm far too intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, that's funny.  An articulate idiot - is still an idiot...
Click to expand...


who's posting under your name?


----------



## Stephanie

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...yea
> We have heard your bullshit before
> 
> When are you going to start using your self professed intelligence to begin enlightening the rest of us on what the media is not telling us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I claim I knew what the media is not telling you? See, that's what I mean... you are incapable of basic comprehension, you demonstrate absolutely no critical thought. You lack the capacity to understand the word 'question' when applied to the media... you just accept what they tell you as gospel. I don't. *That's what makes me smarter than you.*
> I don't regurgitate the media's bullshit and call it 'fact'. You do. Twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry babe...
> 
> But you are no smarter than Stephanie or Willow
Click to expand...


And I suppose you think you are smart?
you're so smart you got atta boys from the two troll posters...lol


----------



## Lakhota

Stephanie said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitbart was mocking ABC... personally, I can see the funny side of that... but I'm not a big fan of Breitbart.... any more than I am of ABC. Generally, I'm not a fan of the 'news' media. They are, in the main, a bunch of agenda and ratings driven hacks who long ago sacrificed the truth in favor of their particular brand of politics. The rest of you can regurgitate their crap, I won't. I'm far too intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's funny.  An articulate idiot - is still an idiot...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who's posting under your name?
Click to expand...


Did you pull that out of a fortune cookie, or what?


----------



## rightwinger

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I claim I knew what the media is not telling you? See, that's what I mean... you are incapable of basic comprehension, you demonstrate absolutely no critical thought. You lack the capacity to understand the word 'question' when applied to the media... you just accept what they tell you as gospel. I don't. *That's what makes me smarter than you.*
> I don't regurgitate the media's bullshit and call it 'fact'. You do. Twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry babe...
> 
> But you are no smarter than Stephanie or Willow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I suppose you think you are smart?
> you're so smart you got atta boys from the two troll posters...lol
Click to expand...


I just complimented you

I said you are as intelligent as California Girl. You should be proud. She has a Masters from Oxford you know


----------



## Stephanie

Lakhota said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's funny.  An articulate idiot - is still an idiot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who's posting under your name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you pull that out of a fortune cookie, or what?
Click to expand...


not going to tell us huh?
just more dishonesty from you..


----------



## Lakhota

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry babe...
> 
> But you are no smarter than Stephanie or Willow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I suppose you think you are smart?
> you're so smart you got atta boys from the two troll posters...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just complimented you
> 
> I said you are as intelligent as California Girl. You should be proud. She has a Masters from Oxford you know
Click to expand...


Stepford, maybe, but not Oxford.

 American Madrasas: Inside the Stepford Republiban Factory


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry babe...
> 
> But you are no smarter than Stephanie or Willow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I suppose you think you are smart?
> you're so smart you got atta boys from the two troll posters...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just complimented you
> 
> I said you are as intelligent as California Girl. You should be proud. She has a Masters from Oxford you know
Click to expand...


I thought she said she was parking cars.  Or that she had access to a private jet. Or something . . .


----------



## Stephanie

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I suppose you think you are smart?
> you're so smart you got atta boys from the two troll posters...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just complimented you
> 
> I said you are as intelligent as California Girl. You should be proud. She has a Masters from Oxford you know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought she said she was parking cares.
Click to expand...


Hey, you're back to posting on the bottom...I was worried about you there for awhile...they get the meds straight I take it?


----------



## boedicca

Lakhota said:


> Damn, that's funny.  An articulate idiot - is still an idiot...





Your self-awareness is so refreshing!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hi, sweetness, I thought I would catch your attention.



Stephanie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just complimented you
> 
> I said you are as intelligent as California Girl. You should be proud. She has a Masters from Oxford you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought she said she was parking cars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're back to posting on the bottom...I was worried about you there for awhile...they get the meds straight I take it?
Click to expand...


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to get back on your medication.
> 
> Clearly, anyone with that name would have to take precautions thanks to stupid people.
> 
> I think what Ross did was unprofessional, but he works in a business where that sort of thing abounds, and he wanted to go with it before anyone else got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he just went to air with this? I've been in media for decades. I know this inside out. He didn't just pop off like on twitter.
> 
> Ross went to air with this. He went thru a quizzillion checks to put this out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he went through a quizzillion checks to put out information they would have to retract within minutes, with egg all over their faces?  Really?
> 
> Do you people hear yourselves sometimes.
> 
> People make mistakes.  Like when Fox News identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he was caught "Bending over the Pages".
Click to expand...


It's the Axelrod game. Mapes is of the same school. We accuse. You defend. We make the headline the story be damned. I know how David works. 

It's disgusting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

healthmyths said:


> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com
> 
> I must also note that Brian Ross who maybe of ABC news pleaded not guility..
> 
> ST. ALBANS  Four men pleaded not guilty today at Franklin County District Court for their alleged roles in the ongoing case surrounding the death of Christopher Davis, 22.
> 
> Brian Ross, 23, Travis Bugbee, 23, Joshua Fortine, 29, and Stephen Wells, 36, all pleaded not guilty, with their defense attorneys arguing for their release.
> 
> Ross and Bugbee are charged with the assault and robbery of Davis who was found dead in the St. Albans City swimming pool more than three weeks after the alleged attack. Bugbee also faces an unlawful mischief count.
> 
> 
> Death case arrests made | The Saint Albans Messenger



The Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado that is a member of the tea party is 51, Jim Holmes  Aurora, Colorado the shooter is 22


----------



## Neotrotsky

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to get back on your medication.
> 
> Clearly, anyone with that name would have to take precautions thanks to stupid people.
> 
> I think what Ross did was unprofessional, but he works in a business where that sort of thing abounds, and he wanted to go with it before anyone else got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he just went to air with this? I've been in media for decades. I know this inside out. He didn't just pop off like on twitter.
> 
> Ross went to air with this. He went thru a quizzillion checks to put this out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So he went through a quizzillion checks to put out information they would have to retract within minutes, with egg all over their faces?  Really?
> 
> Do you people hear yourselves sometimes.
> 
> People make mistakes.  Like when Fox News identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he was caught "Bending over the Pages".
Click to expand...


Yes you people...

1) You must mean Mark Foley
2) It was onscreen texts in a segment that labeled Foley a Democrat on
 the O'Reilly Factor, not the main news

Besides, in the segment, where this "great conspiracy" occurred  
&#8220;In the &#8216;Personal Story&#8217; segment tonight [of the O'Reilly show] the conservative Washington Times today called for the resignation of 
House Speaker Dennis Hastert over the Foley scandal,&#8221; reported O&#8217;Reilly. &#8220;The issue, it seems, is dividing conservatives.&#8221;

3) "Bending over" as you say, there was never accusations by the House that Mark Foley actually had sexual relations 

4) Granted the Democrats were able to make political hay out of the sex scandal involving Rep. Mark Foley.  

Of course their "outrage" is very selective. For example the Democrats were not as outraged when a Democrat, Gerry Studds,  
had a sexual liaison with a House of Representative's 17-year-old male page. In fact, Gerry Studds, actually accused the 
House of Representatives of invading his privacy. Studds was not just communicating with the boy, but involved in a sexual affair.
----------------------------------------------------------------------


"Do you people hear yourselves sometimes"
Indeed...

Really, if one attempts to spin they need to make sure their 
information is factual enough to be plausible. Granted, truth to the Left is never 
very important and tends to be against them; but, the lie still needs to be plausible. 

No doubt "you people" need to rework this line of defense of the MSM.
This one should go back into the hopper...


----------



## Neotrotsky

Pale Rider said:


> You know the leftists/liberals/progressives/democraps are just chomping at the bit to politicize this. They don't give a rats ass about the victims. All they're frothing at the mouth about is the first chance they can get to scream "CONSERVATIVE," or "REPUBLICAN," or "TEA PARTY," and then start their pathetic demands for "MORE" GUN CONTROL. Sickening sons a bitches.
> 
> I wonder how many bloody, violent video games the shooter played? That's what people should take a look at, not more gun control.



One should look at these OWS loons in action, as well
h/t Gateway Pundit 

Considering what just happened in Aurora, Colorado this was not only in poor taste but potentially dangerous.
An #Occupy goon taunted the police on Friday at a protest dressed as a clown and using an umbrella as if it were a gun &#8211; pointing and firing at police.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQaeRxZMexE]Occupy Seattle Clown "Shoots" At Police With Umbrella Prop Gun - YouTube[/ame]


Even here one can see the MSM left template, at work 
in terms of their lack of coverage 

Just imagine if a white Tea Party member did this to a black police officer
We would be seeing this story every night on the news for at least, a month


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think he just went to air with this? I've been in media for decades. I know this inside out. He didn't just pop off like on twitter.
> 
> Ross went to air with this. He went thru a quizzillion checks to put this out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So he went through a quizzillion checks to put out information they would have to retract within minutes, with egg all over their faces?  Really?
> 
> Do you people hear yourselves sometimes.
> 
> People make mistakes.  Like when Fox News identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he was caught "Bending over the Pages".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Axelrod game. Mapes is of the same school. We accuse. You defend. We make the headline the story be damned. I know how David works.
> 
> It's disgusting.
Click to expand...


Or they just made a simple mistake.  

I think that the MSM really does expect one of you teabaggers to go off on a shooting spree at some point, because a lot of you are unstable.  

It just wasn't the case this time, and after they got it wrong with Giffords, they should have been more careful.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My first thought was "Did Holder arm this guy too?"


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> My first thought was "Did Holder arm this guy too?"



Well, yeah, but you're the kind of douche who will use the picture of a murdered officer to make a cheap political point...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was "Did Holder arm this guy too?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, but you're the kind of douche who will use the picture of a murdered officer to make a cheap political point...
Click to expand...


Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"

You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com
> 
> I must also note that Brian Ross who maybe of ABC news pleaded not guility..
> 
> ST. ALBANS  Four men pleaded not guilty today at Franklin County District Court for their alleged roles in the ongoing case surrounding the death of Christopher Davis, 22.
> 
> Brian Ross, 23, Travis Bugbee, 23, Joshua Fortine, 29, and Stephen Wells, 36, all pleaded not guilty, with their defense attorneys arguing for their release.
> 
> Ross and Bugbee are charged with the assault and robbery of Davis who was found dead in the St. Albans City swimming pool more than three weeks after the alleged attack. Bugbee also faces an unlawful mischief count.
> 
> 
> Death case arrests made | The Saint Albans Messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado that is a member of the tea party is 51, Jim Holmes  Aurora, Colorado the shooter is 22
Click to expand...


Good point. 
As soon as information trickled out that the shooter was Jim Holmes from Aurora Co, someone at ABC Googled it and up popped the Tea Party Holmes. The obscure College student was below the radar. If the initial information about Holmes had an age, they probably would have realize they had the wrong guy. 
But in the rush to be first, ABC screwed up, quickly acknowledged the error and somebody probably got canned


----------



## Neotrotsky

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was "Did Holder arm this guy too?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, but you're the kind of douche who will use the picture of a murdered officer to make a cheap political point...
Click to expand...


Next thing you know, they will use words like  "teabagger"


----------



## JoeB131

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was "Did Holder arm this guy too?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, but you're the kind of douche who will use the picture of a murdered officer to make a cheap political point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"
> 
> You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless
Click to expand...


You anti-Obama nuts are pieces of work.  

Nobody is responsible for the death of Agent Terry but the drug dealers who shot him. 

Otherwise, why not hold the NRA and the Gun industry responsible for the other 9000 gun deaths in this country every year.  If we go buy the standard that "failing to stop the transfer of a gun" as guilt, so is "making the gun", "selling the gun" and "weakening gun laws to the point of parody".  

So, man, a lot of people killed Agent Terry.  BUt I'd blame Wayne LaPeirre more than Eric HOlder.


----------



## Neotrotsky

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first thought was "Did Holder arm this guy too?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, but you're the kind of douche who will use the picture of a murdered officer to make a cheap political point...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"
> 
> You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless
Click to expand...


and clueless 


what about all those poor Mexicans killed by those weapons?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, but you're the kind of douche who will use the picture of a murdered officer to make a cheap political point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"
> 
> You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You anti-Obama nuts are pieces of work.
> 
> Nobody is responsible for the death of Agent Terry but the drug dealers who shot him.
> 
> Otherwise, why not hold the NRA and the Gun industry responsible for the other 9000 gun deaths in this country every year.  If we go buy the standard that "failing to stop the transfer of a gun" as guilt, so is "making the gun", "selling the gun" and "weakening gun laws to the point of parody".
> 
> So, man, a lot of people killed Agent Terry.  BUt I'd blame Wayne LaPeirre more than Eric HOlder.
Click to expand...

What holder and obama did was arm terrorists in another country without that countries knowledge of the act, and to use that act to gain support for more gun control.


----------



## Neotrotsky

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"
> 
> You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You anti-Obama nuts are pieces of work.
> 
> Nobody is responsible for the death of Agent Terry but the drug dealers who shot him.
> 
> Otherwise, why not hold the NRA and the Gun industry responsible for the other 9000 gun deaths in this country every year.  If we go buy the standard that "failing to stop the transfer of a gun" as guilt, so is "making the gun", "selling the gun" and "weakening gun laws to the point of parody".
> 
> So, man, a lot of people killed Agent Terry.  BUt I'd blame Wayne LaPeirre more than Eric HOlder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What holder and obama did was arm terrorists in another country without that countries knowledge of the act, and to use that act to gain support for more gun control.
Click to expand...


If it worked like they wanted it to...

then blame groups like the NRA and push for more gun control

It always this way with Left 
Results don't matter, only their intentions.

Good thing because their results tend to be poor


----------



## JoeB131

Neotrotsky said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, but you're the kind of douche who will use the picture of a murdered officer to make a cheap political point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"
> 
> You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and clueless
> 
> 
> what about all those poor Mexicans killed by those weapons?
Click to expand...


What about them?  

Until you guys actually support putting real controls on who can buy weapons in this country, I won't take your crocadile tears for poor Mexicans terribly seriously.


----------



## Neotrotsky

whitehall said:


> They were desperate and they took a chance. Who is going to criticize ABC?.... NBC, CBS, MSNBC, CNN, Media Matters? Nobody in the liberal media is going to be outraged about the cheap trick ABC tried to pull so they are pretty much in the clear. Years ago before the advent of talk radio and fair and balanced news sources and the independent internet they wouldn't even have to apologize.




To add as well,
a lot in the MSM are just not that smart-
really a "communications degree" of some type?

biased and with a left template to follow

but just not that smart


----------



## Neotrotsky

JoeB131 said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"
> 
> You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and clueless
> 
> 
> what about all those poor Mexicans killed by those weapons?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about them?
> 
> Until you guys actually support putting real controls on who can buy weapons in this country, I won't take your crocadile tears for poor Mexicans terribly seriously.
Click to expand...



And the left's lack of concern
is so genuine and free from political considerations


----------



## Buford

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, but you're the kind of douche who will use the picture of a murdered officer to make a cheap political point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"
> 
> You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You anti-Obama nuts are pieces of work.
> 
> Nobody is responsible for the death of Agent Terry but the drug dealers who shot him.
> 
> Otherwise, why not hold the NRA and the Gun industry responsible for the other 9000 gun deaths in this country every year.  If we go buy the standard that "failing to stop the transfer of a gun" as guilt, so is "making the gun", "selling the gun" and "weakening gun laws to the point of parody".
> 
> So, man, a lot of people killed Agent Terry.  BUt I'd blame Wayne LaPeirre more than Eric HOlder.
Click to expand...


People like Obama and Holder have risen to the top on the backs of sycophants like you.  Your agenda has clouded your sense of responsibility and integrity.


----------



## Neotrotsky

ouch

and besides, 

it is Wayne *LaPierre*


----------



## JoeB131

Buford said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminding people that the Attorney General an accomplice in the murder of a US citizen is now a "cheap political ploy"
> 
> You Obama Fluffers are fucking priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You anti-Obama nuts are pieces of work.
> 
> Nobody is responsible for the death of Agent Terry but the drug dealers who shot him.
> 
> Otherwise, why not hold the NRA and the Gun industry responsible for the other 9000 gun deaths in this country every year.  If we go buy the standard that "failing to stop the transfer of a gun" as guilt, so is "making the gun", "selling the gun" and "weakening gun laws to the point of parody".
> 
> So, man, a lot of people killed Agent Terry.  BUt I'd blame Wayne LaPeirre more than Eric HOlder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People like Obama and Holder have risen to the top on the backs of sycophants like you.  Your agenda has clouded your sense of responsibility and integrity.
Click to expand...


Not at all. 

I'm a pragmatist.  

If you have declared gun ownership as a "right" based on the bad misreading of the second amendment (which was actually about militias, not guns), you can't get all upset that the governmetn failed to stop a few guns from crossing the border when you make it so easy for that to happen.


----------



## Neotrotsky

In you opinion, you mean- misreading 

SCOTUS

2008 District of Columbia v. Heller 
_"The Second Amendment guarantees an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia, and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home. United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit affirmed."_​
2010 McDonald v. Chicago
_In Heller, we held that the Second Amendment protects the right to possess a handgun in the home for the purpose of self-defense. Unless considerations of stare decisis counsel otherwise, a provision of the Bill of Rights that protects a right that is fundamental from an American perspective applies equally to the Federal Government and the States. We therefore hold that the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment incorporates the Second Amendment right recognized in Heller._​

As for "failing" to stop 
that is a rather poor attempt to rewrite history

It was a proactive action by the gov't to move arms
across our border, purposely, into the arms of criminals

Yeah, the gov't has the majority of blame there
no matter how much you don't want it to be,,,


----------



## California Girl

eflatminor said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat a dick California_fatty, no one cares what you bubber shaking triple chin has to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phenomenal retort.  Here is an example of the masterful rhetorical skills we've come to treasure from our resident Lefties.  Just brilliant.  Tells us BL, were you the president of your debating team in college or just the star pupil?
> 
> Either way, genius...just genius
> 
> Hey, what's a 'bubber'?
Click to expand...


It's quite funny when it tries to 'insult' someone and can't even get the insult right. Fucking funny shit, in my opiinion. However will I cope with being called a small glass or plastic container, 'vial'... I may cry about that. Not. 

Black Ladle... moron in the making.


----------



## California Girl

JoeB131 said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You anti-Obama nuts are pieces of work.
> 
> Nobody is responsible for the death of Agent Terry but the drug dealers who shot him.
> 
> Otherwise, why not hold the NRA and the Gun industry responsible for the other 9000 gun deaths in this country every year.  If we go buy the standard that "failing to stop the transfer of a gun" as guilt, so is "making the gun", "selling the gun" and "weakening gun laws to the point of parody".
> 
> So, man, a lot of people killed Agent Terry.  BUt I'd blame Wayne LaPeirre more than Eric HOlder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like Obama and Holder have risen to the top on the backs of sycophants like you.  Your agenda has clouded your sense of responsibility and integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> I'm a pragmatist.
> 
> If you have declared gun ownership as a "right" based on the bad misreading of the second amendment (which was actually about militias, not guns), you can't get all upset that the governmetn failed to stop a few guns from crossing the border when you make it so easy for that to happen.
Click to expand...


Since when does 'pragmatist' mean 'butthurt baby who used to be a conservative until Gingrich got his corrupt ass kicked by Romney'?


----------



## Neotrotsky

California Girl said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eat a dick California_fatty, no one cares what you bubber shaking triple chin has to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phenomenal retort.  Here is an example of the masterful rhetorical skills we've come to treasure from our resident Lefties.  Just brilliant.  Tells us BL, were you the president of your debating team in college or just the star pupil?
> 
> Either way, genius...just genius
> 
> Hey, what's a 'bubber'?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quite funny when it tries to 'insult' someone and can't even get the insult right. Fucking funny shit, in my opiinion. However will I cope with being called a small glass or plastic container, 'vial'... I may cry about that. Not.
> 
> Black Ladle... moron in the making.
Click to expand...


too funny

BL is another "genius" from the Papa Obama Truth goon squad


----------



## JakeStarkey

Just so.



rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com
> 
> I must also note that Brian Ross who maybe of ABC news pleaded not guility..
> 
> ST. ALBANS  Four men pleaded not guilty today at Franklin County District Court for their alleged roles in the ongoing case surrounding the death of Christopher Davis, 22.
> 
> Brian Ross, 23, Travis Bugbee, 23, Joshua Fortine, 29, and Stephen Wells, 36, all pleaded not guilty, with their defense attorneys arguing for their release.
> 
> Ross and Bugbee are charged with the assault and robbery of Davis who was found dead in the St. Albans City swimming pool more than three weeks after the alleged attack. Bugbee also faces an unlawful mischief count.
> 
> 
> Death case arrests made | The Saint Albans Messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado that is a member of the tea party is 51, Jim Holmes  Aurora, Colorado the shooter is 22
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point.
> As soon as information trickled out that the shooter was Jim Holmes from Aurora Co, someone at ABC Googled it and up popped the Tea Party Holmes. The obscure College student was below the radar. If the initial information about Holmes had an age, they probably would have realize they had the wrong guy.
> But in the rush to be first, ABC screwed up, quickly acknowledged the error and somebody probably got canned
Click to expand...


----------



## GuyPinestra

JoeB131 said:


> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You anti-Obama nuts are pieces of work.
> 
> Nobody is responsible for the death of Agent Terry but the drug dealers who shot him.
> 
> Otherwise, why not hold the NRA and the Gun industry responsible for the other 9000 gun deaths in this country every year.  If we go buy the standard that "failing to stop the transfer of a gun" as guilt, so is "making the gun", "selling the gun" and "weakening gun laws to the point of parody".
> 
> So, man, a lot of people killed Agent Terry.  BUt I'd blame Wayne LaPeirre more than Eric HOlder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People like Obama and Holder have risen to the top on the backs of sycophants like you.  Your agenda has clouded your sense of responsibility and integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> I'm a pragmatist.
> 
> If you have declared gun ownership as a "right" based on the bad misreading of the second amendment (which was actually about militias, not guns), you can't get all upset that the governmetn failed to stop a few guns from crossing the border when you make it so easy for that to happen.
Click to expand...


They say if you repeat the lie often enough people will start to believe it.

You're a propagandist and a liar, Joe.


----------



## JakeStarkey

As are you.  You guys are representative bookends for the extremes.



GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like Obama and Holder have risen to the top on the backs of sycophants like you.  Your agenda has clouded your sense of responsibility and integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> I'm a pragmatist.
> 
> If you have declared gun ownership as a "right" based on the bad misreading of the second amendment (which was actually about militias, not guns), you can't get all upset that the governmetn failed to stop a few guns from crossing the border when you make it so easy for that to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They say if you repeat the lie often enough people will start to believe it.
> 
> You're a propagandist and a liar, Joe.
Click to expand...


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> As are you.  You guys are representative bookends for the extremes.
> 
> 
> 
> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> I'm a pragmatist.
> 
> If you have declared gun ownership as a "right" based on the bad misreading of the second amendment (which was actually about militias, not guns), you can't get all upset that the governmetn failed to stop a few guns from crossing the border when you make it so easy for that to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say if you repeat the lie often enough people will start to believe it.
> 
> You're a propagandist and a liar, Joe.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yea, everyone who disagrees with you is an 'extremist'.  The word gets bandied about enough to make it meaningless now. Pity, because it's quite an important word... and should be used wisely... but that would be too much to expect from idiots.

Twit.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Ouch!
Truth hurts concerned trolls 





here boy


----------



## JakeStarkey

NeoTrotsky and his ilk, heavens love them, fill out the definition of internet troll perfectly.

_Urban Dictionary: internet trollwww.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=internet%20troll A person whose sole purpose in life is to seek out people to argue with on the internet over extremely trivial issues_ http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=internet troll


----------



## Dante

healthmyths said:


> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com
> 
> ...



was this an innocent accident?


no it's part a super duper secret plot by the liberal media to _GET _the tea party.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Tea Parties are for little girls with imaginary friends.


----------



## Dante

California Girl said:


> The word gets bandied about enough to make it meaningless now. Pity, because it's quite an important word... and should be used wisely... but that would be too much to expect from idiots.


----------



## JoeB131

Neotrotsky said:


> In you opinion, you mean- misreading
> 
> SCOTUS
> 
> 2008 District of Columbia v. Heller
> _"The Second Amendment guarantees an individual right to possess a firearm unconnected with service in a militia, and to use that arm for traditionally lawful purposes, such as self-defense within the home. United States Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit affirmed."_​
> 2010 McDonald v. Chicago
> _In Heller, we held that the Second Amendment protects the right to possess a handgun in the home for the purpose of self-defense. Unless considerations of stare decisis counsel otherwise, a provision of the Bill of Rights that protects a right that is fundamental from an American perspective applies equally to the Federal Government and the States. We therefore hold that the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment incorporates the Second Amendment right recognized in Heller._​
> 
> As for "failing" to stop
> that is a rather poor attempt to rewrite history
> 
> It was a proactive action by the gov't to move arms
> across our border, purposely, into the arms of criminals
> 
> Yeah, the gov't has the majority of blame there
> no matter how much you don't want it to be,,,



Again, five knuckle draggers on the Supreme Court don't make it so.  

Scalia dies of a heart attack, Obama appoints another liberal, and the Second Amendment is about militias again.  Sorry. You lose.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Agree

SCOTUS rulings can always be changed

But again, it is still your opinion 
and holds less legal merit than a SCOTUS ruling

was the only point 

-------------------------------------------------------------







Here boy


----------



## JakeStarkey

Here, NeoTrotsky, I agree with you: SCOTUS rulings can change.  You are so shallow, my friend.  Of course they can change.


----------



## JoeB131

GuyPinestra said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buford said:
> 
> 
> 
> People like Obama and Holder have risen to the top on the backs of sycophants like you.  Your agenda has clouded your sense of responsibility and integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> I'm a pragmatist.
> 
> If you have declared gun ownership as a "right" based on the bad misreading of the second amendment (which was actually about militias, not guns), you can't get all upset that the governmetn failed to stop a few guns from crossing the border when you make it so easy for that to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They say if you repeat the lie often enough people will start to believe it.
> 
> You're a propagandist and a liar, Joe.
Click to expand...


No lie here.  _Miller vs. US _found that the Second Amendment was about Militias, and Cities, States and the Federal GOvernment had a right to regulate their ownership.   

And even _Heller_ wasn't a complete repudiation of _Miller_.  

The fact is, 2000 guns cross the border every day.  Unlke the DEA who can bust you at any time for having drugs, the ATF actually has to catch you doing something illegal with the guns in order to arrest you for it.  

Which means they actually have to catch you going across the border with the intent to sell to a Mexican National.  

The Bush Administration tried a similar investigation that failed. Their tactic was to put GPS trackers in the guns which either failed or were removed.  Fast and Furious tried to track the guns with agents on the ground and failed in some cases.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Tea Parties are for little girls with imaginary friends.



Too bad they run your party now...


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> NeoTrotsky and his ilk, heavens love them, fill out the definition of internet troll perfectly.
> 
> _Urban Dictionary: internet trollwww.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=internet%20troll A person whose sole purpose in life is to seek out people to argue with on the internet over extremely trivial issues_ http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=internet troll



You gonna kick him and his ilk out of your republican party, Jokey? Huh? Are ya?   Try not to be an idiot.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> Tea Parties are for little girls with imaginary friends.



Yes, they are. However, TEA Parties stand for something - unlike your Republican party, or the Democratic Party. Both corrupt to the core. The sooner you are all gone, the better the country will be.


----------



## Dante

California Girl said:


> TEA Parties stand for something - unlike your Republican party, or the Democratic Party. Both corrupt to the core. The sooner you are all gone, the better the country will be.



 ABC News..Brian Ross says Batman shooter has tea party page.


----------



## Neotrotsky

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> NeoTrotsky and his ilk, heavens love them, fill out the definition of internet troll perfectly.
> 
> _Urban Dictionary: internet trollwww.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=internet%20troll A person whose sole purpose in life is to seek out people to argue with on the internet over extremely trivial issues_ Urban Dictionary: internet troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna kick him and his ilk out of your republican party, Jokey? Huh? Are ya?   Try not to be an idiot.
Click to expand...


Too funny

Indeed it will be hard for him to do that ,,,,
since he is too busy "catching" for the Democrats  
and getting "thanks" from them 
----------------------------------------------------------------------





Here boy


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ABC's Brian Ross reported this morning that there is "a Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado, page on the Colorado Tea party site... talking about him joining the Tea Party last year."
> 
> "Now, we don't know if this is the same Jim Holmes," Ross cautioned "but it's Jim Holmes of Aurora, Colorado."
> Aurora shooting: ABC News draws possible Jim Holmes Tea Party connection - POLITICO.com
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was this an innocent accident?
> 
> 
> no it's part a super duper secret plot by the liberal media to _GET _the tea party.
Click to expand...


was this an innocent accident?


no it's part a super duper secret plot by the liberal media to _GET _the tea party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dante said:


> .....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Parties are for little girls with imaginary friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they run your party now...
Click to expand...


So the Republican party isn't your party? What a shocker, oh and by the way neither is it's jakes party. Just thought I'd let you in on that not so little secret.


----------



## Sherry

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
Click to expand...


Douche must be missing Maddie...posting in big purple comic sans script.


----------



## Papageorgio

JoeB131 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he went through a quizzillion checks to put out information they would have to retract within minutes, with egg all over their faces?  Really?
> 
> Do you people hear yourselves sometimes.
> 
> People make mistakes.  Like when Fox News identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he was caught "Bending over the Pages".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Axelrod game. Mapes is of the same school. We accuse. You defend. We make the headline the story be damned. I know how David works.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or they just made a simple mistake.
> 
> I think that the MSM really does expect one of you teabaggers to go off on a shooting spree at some point, because a lot of you are unstable.
> 
> It just wasn't the case this time, and after they got it wrong with Giffords, they should have been more careful.
Click to expand...


How many tea party gun attacks have there been? 

Same old BS the left wing nuts spew, it is amusing how you guys will believe shit with no proof. I guess that's why you follow Obama.


----------



## JoeB131

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Parties are for little girls with imaginary friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they run your party now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the Republican party isn't your party? What a shocker, oh and by the way neither is it's jakes party. Just thought I'd let you in on that not so little secret.
Click to expand...


The GOP is now a solely owned subsideary of the Cult of Jesus H. CHrist and the Latter Day Snakes.  

When we get our party back from them, we'll let you know. Probably after the ass-whuppin' they'll take in November.


----------



## tinydancer

Papageorgio said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Axelrod game. Mapes is of the same school. We accuse. You defend. We make the headline the story be damned. I know how David works.
> 
> It's disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or they just made a simple mistake.
> 
> I think that the MSM really does expect one of you teabaggers to go off on a shooting spree at some point, because a lot of you are unstable.
> 
> It just wasn't the case this time, and after they got it wrong with Giffords, they should have been more careful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many tea party gun attacks have there been?
> 
> Same old BS the left wing nuts spew, it is amusing how you guys will believe shit with no proof. I guess that's why you follow Obama.
Click to expand...


Don't you love the phantom argument? Because that's what it is. 

People on the left kill people and the argument, the debate is from a democrat, "well you guys might do it too". No evidence. Just a phantom argument that maybe, just maybe one day a tea party person might *might* do something. 

What madness is this?


----------



## Neotrotsky

tinydancer said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or they just made a simple mistake.
> 
> I think that the MSM really does expect one of you teabaggers to go off on a shooting spree at some point, because a lot of you are unstable.
> 
> It just wasn't the case this time, and after they got it wrong with Giffords, they should have been more careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many tea party gun attacks have there been?
> 
> Same old BS the left wing nuts spew, it is amusing how you guys will believe shit with no proof. I guess that's why you follow Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't you love the phantom argument? Because that's what it is.
> 
> People on the left kill people and the argument, the debate is from a democrat, "well you guys might do it too". No evidence. Just a phantom argument that maybe, just maybe one day a tea party person might *might* do something.
> 
> What madness is this?
Click to expand...


The Left has always depended on lies and half truths
The same reason so many are afraid to call themselves or their ideas, socialist.
They know that their ideas are not popular with the US voter
and history shows their failures all too well

As such, they are left with half truths and poor attempts to 
push the center of US politics- left in the hope that their 
ideas will appear less radical


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they run your party now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Republican party isn't your party? What a shocker, oh and by the way neither is it's jakes party. Just thought I'd let you in on that not so little secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The GOP is now a solely owned subsideary of the Cult of Jesus H. CHrist and the Latter Day Snakes.
> 
> When we get our party back from them, we'll let you know. Probably after the ass-whuppin' they'll take in November.
Click to expand...


You are showing your true colors day by day. Now you seek to demonize the Latter Day Saints. 

"Cult of Jesus"? What the heck is that garbage you are spewing? 

Good christian men and women. Mormons are good people.  I do not adhere to their religion. There is a difference between faith and religion. But we all struggle to keep to Christ. I'm somewhere in the weird zone of a Christian with a Ted Nugent twist. 

But you are visceral in you attacks these days with no evidence of horrid crimes committed by your version of so called cult.

What's up with you?

Oh and btw Harry Reid is?


----------



## Neotrotsky

I hear you

With Papa Obama and his first christian roots in a Marxist based , Black Liberation Theology church,
religion is not a winning issue for the Left. 

Combine that with his Constitutional assault on religion via Papa ObamaCare,
the majority of the Left and the MSM will stay away from it.

Only on these posting boards, does one see the radical left pursue this line of attack.


----------



## tinydancer

Neotrotsky said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many tea party gun attacks have there been?
> 
> Same old BS the left wing nuts spew, it is amusing how you guys will believe shit with no proof. I guess that's why you follow Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love the phantom argument? Because that's what it is.
> 
> People on the left kill people and the argument, the debate is from a democrat, "well you guys might do it too". No evidence. Just a phantom argument that maybe, just maybe one day a tea party person might *might* do something.
> 
> What madness is this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left has always depended on lies and half truths
> The same reason so many are afraid to call themselves or their ideas, socialist.
> They know that their ideas are not popular with the US voter
> and history shows their failures all too well
> 
> As such, they are left with half truths and poor attempts to
> push the center of US politics- left in the hope that their
> ideas will appear less radical
Click to expand...




Progressive. I'm not a Marxist, I'm not a Maoist.....hells bells....I'm Progressive.


----------



## JoeB131

tinydancer said:


> You are showing your true colors day by day. Now you seek to demonize the Latter Day Saints.
> 
> "Cult of Jesus"? What the heck is that garbage you are spewing?
> 
> Good christian men and women. Mormons are good people.  I do not adhere to their religion. There is a difference between faith and religion. But we all struggle to keep to Christ. I'm somewhere in the weird zone of a Christian with a Ted Nugent twist.
> 
> But you are visceral in you attacks these days with no evidence of horrid crimes committed by your version of so called cult.
> 
> What's up with you?
> 
> Oh and btw Harry Reid is?



Where have you been? I've been ripping on Mormons for a year now!   

And, no, Romney's membership in the Mormon Cult is all the reason I need to vote against him, not that there aren't plenty of others.


----------



## JoeB131

Neotrotsky said:


> I hear you
> 
> With Papa Obama and his first christian roots in a Marxist based , Black Liberation Theology church,
> religion is not a winning issue for the Left.
> 
> Combine that with his Constitutional assault on religion via Papa ObamaCare,
> the majority of the Left and the MSM will stay away from it.
> 
> Only on these posting boards, does one see the radical left pursue this line of attack.



Yawn, you guys tried the Reverand Wright Bullshit 4 years ago, it didn't work for you then, it won't work for you now.  

I don't think Obama will bring up MOrmonism, but it's the elephant in the middle of the room, and the Mainstream Media will. 

Oh, Obama never had to once say, "Boy, Sarah Palin is dumber than a bag of hammers".  

Never needed to be said.  But it was obvious.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Romney as Mormon and Wright's black liberation theology are bogus silly arguments of extremists.

America has rejected the extremism of each end: no lefties, to tea partiers for president.  The TPM will quickly fade into oblivion.  The libertarians are just for laughs anyway.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Romney as Mormon and Wright's black liberation theology are bogus silly arguments of extremists.
> 
> America has rejected the extremism of each end: no lefties, to tea partiers for president.  The TPM will quickly fade into oblivion.  The libertarians are just for laughs anyway.



Actually, here's what's going to happen. 

Your boy Romney is going to lose in November.  

People will downplay the role Mormonism played in that loss.  

A bunch of Teabagger types will scream about how Romney wasn't conservative enough, and the Right Wing Echo Chamber will resonate with them. 

In 2014, a bunch of TeaParty candidates will knock off a few Republican Establishment types, and the GOP will make decent gains in the House and Senate.  

Then the real battle for the GOP will begin, between the Estabishment and the TEA Party. 

Normally, I'd have sided with the establishment, but they lost me when they backed Romney.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Actually, you have not a clue, because your hatred for your former faith, Mormonism, colors your perception in dark and disturbing shades.  JoeB, hatred rots the soul.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney as Mormon and Wright's black liberation theology are bogus silly arguments of extremists.
> 
> America has rejected the extremism of each end: no lefties, to tea partiers for president.  The TPM will quickly fade into oblivion.  The libertarians are just for laughs anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, here's what's going to happen.
> 
> Your boy Romney is going to lose in November.
> 
> People will downplay the role Mormonism played in that loss.
> 
> A bunch of Teabagger types will scream about how Romney wasn't conservative enough, and the Right Wing Echo Chamber will resonate with them.
> 
> In 2014, a bunch of TeaParty candidates will knock off a few Republican Establishment types, and the GOP will make decent gains in the House and Senate.
> 
> Then the real battle for the GOP will begin, between the Estabishment and the TEA Party.
> 
> Normally, I'd have sided with the establishment, but they lost me when they backed Romney.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

Guy, sorry, man, I never really had any faith.  

I knew it was bullshit in Catholic School at 11 when the nasty old nun said the babies drowned in the great flood were "wicked".  

To the point, though, Mormonism will be a factor in Romney's humliating loss, but one that will get downplayed.  

If the GOP is going to have a future, it needs to peal a large chunk off the Democratic Coalition.  

In 1968, it was Southerners.  In 1984, it was working class whites.  

I just don't see the block Romney peals off. If anything, he drives people away.  Hispanics and women,m ostly.  



JakeStarkey said:


> Actually, you have not a clue, because your hatred for your former faith, Mormonism, colors your perception in dark and disturbing shades.  JoeB, hatred rots the soul.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romney as Mormon and Wright's black liberation theology are bogus silly arguments of extremists.
> 
> America has rejected the extremism of each end: no lefties, to tea partiers for president.  The TPM will quickly fade into oblivion.  The libertarians are just for laughs anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, here's what's going to happen.
> 
> Your boy Romney is going to lose in November.
> 
> People will downplay the role Mormonism played in that loss.
> 
> A bunch of Teabagger types will scream about how Romney wasn't conservative enough, and the Right Wing Echo Chamber will resonate with them.
> 
> In 2014, a bunch of TeaParty candidates will knock off a few Republican Establishment types, and the GOP will make decent gains in the House and Senate.
> 
> Then the real battle for the GOP will begin, between the Estabishment and the TEA Party.
> 
> Normally, I'd have sided with the establishment, but they lost me when they backed Romney.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yes, yes, yes, JoeB, we all are aware you don't see much.

About religion (now) and Mormonism (now), but not back then, not really.

You believe that the meaning of life is somewhere else, and you must take a car there.

Shallow and sad.



JoeB131 said:


> Guy, sorry, man, I never really had any faith.
> 
> I knew it was bullshit in Catholic School at 11 when the nasty old nun said the babies drowned in the great flood were "wicked".
> 
> To the point, though, Mormonism will be a factor in Romney's humliating loss, but one that will get downplayed.
> 
> If the GOP is going to have a future, it needs to peal a large chunk off the Democratic Coalition.
> 
> In 1968, it was Southerners.  In 1984, it was working class whites.
> 
> I just don't see the block Romney peals off. If anything, he drives people away.  Hispanics and women,m ostly.
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you have not a clue, because your hatred for your former faith, Mormonism, colors your perception in dark and disturbing shades.  JoeB, hatred rots the soul.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, here's what's going to happen.
> 
> Your boy Romney is going to lose in November.
> 
> People will downplay the role Mormonism played in that loss.
> 
> A bunch of Teabagger types will scream about how Romney wasn't conservative enough, and the Right Wing Echo Chamber will resonate with them.
> 
> In 2014, a bunch of TeaParty candidates will knock off a few Republican Establishment types, and the GOP will make decent gains in the House and Senate.
> 
> Then the real battle for the GOP will begin, between the Estabishment and the TEA Party.
> 
> Normally, I'd have sided with the establishment, but they lost me when they backed Romney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rozman

It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the 
Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.

If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.

When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
just what happened with ABC here.


----------



## JakeStarkey

good insight



Rozman said:


> It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
> If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the
> Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.
> 
> If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
> work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.
> 
> When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
> just what happened with ABC here.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Yes, yes, yes, JoeB, we all are aware you don't see much.
> 
> About religion (now) and Mormonism (now), but not back then, not really.
> 
> You believe that the meaning of life is somewhere else, and you must take a car there.
> 
> Shallow and sad.
> 
> ]



quite the contary, the meaning of life it to enjoy every minute of it, becuase it is limited.  

And not to deny yourself enjoyment because some asshole with a bible says so.  

If you want to know why I really despise religion so much, it's because growing up Catholic, I didn't see holy people. I saw frustrated homosexuals with superstition and unable to come up with very good answers to sensible questions. 

But as bad as Catholicism is, Mormonism is worse because the fraud is on Steroids.


----------



## JoeB131

Rozman said:


> It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
> If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the
> Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.
> 
> If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
> work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.
> 
> When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
> just what happened with ABC here.



What happened was they made a mistake just like Fox made a mistake when it identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he got caught hitting on the pages.


----------



## Neotrotsky

JoeB131 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
> If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the
> Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.
> 
> If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
> work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.
> 
> When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
> just what happened with ABC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened was they made a mistake just like Fox made a mistake when it identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he got caught hitting on the pages.
Click to expand...

Still  pushing the same falsehood
That is so left of you...
Well at least you didn't say Fox News, this time
to make it sound bigger than it was....



1) You must mean Mark Foley
2) It was onscreen texts in a segment that labeled Foley a Democrat on
 the O'Reilly Factor, not the main news

Besides, in the segment, where this "great conspiracy" occurred  
&#8220;In the &#8216;Personal Story&#8217; segment tonight [of the O'Reilly show] the conservative Washington Times today called for the resignation of 
House Speaker Dennis Hastert over the Foley scandal,&#8221; reported O&#8217;Reilly. &#8220;The issue, it seems, is dividing conservatives.&#8221;

3) "Bending over" as you said in an earlier post , there was never accusations by the House that Mark Foley actually had sexual relations 

4) Granted the Democrats were able to make political hay out of the sex scandal involving Rep. Mark Foley.  

Of course their "outrage" is very selective. For example the Democrats were not as outraged when a Democrat, Gerry Studds,  
had a sexual liaison with a House of Representative's 17-year-old male page. In fact, Gerry Studds, actually accused the 
House of Representatives of invading his privacy. Studds was not just communicating with the boy, but involved in a sexual affair.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Really, if one attempts to spin they need to make sure their 
information is factual enough to be plausible. Granted, truth to the Left is never 
very important and tends to be against them; but, the lie still needs to be plausible. 

No doubt "you people", as you say,  need to rework this line of defense of the MSM.
This one should go back into the hopper...

Strange how an "ex Republican" knows the spin form Media Matters 
so well

Funny how that works


----------



## JakeStarkey

Joe, you are not all that insightful now, so please don't suggest that you were all that aware as a youth and young man.  Unless you were homosexual.  That would ring perhaps, but you have never let on here that you have that orientation.

Yes, you are shallow, and that is sad.  You are bigoted against religion, and that reveals that "driving your car elsewhere" will lead you only nowhere.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes, JoeB, we all are aware you don't see much.
> 
> About religion (now) and Mormonism (now), but not back then, not really.
> 
> You believe that the meaning of life is somewhere else, and you must take a car there.
> 
> Shallow and sad.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite the contary, the meaning of life it to enjoy every minute of it, becuase it is limited.
> 
> And not to deny yourself enjoyment because some asshole with a bible says so.
> 
> If you want to know why I really despise religion so much, it's because growing up Catholic, I didn't see holy people. I saw frustrated homosexuals with superstition and unable to come up with very good answers to sensible questions.
> 
> But as bad as Catholicism is, Mormonism is worse because the fraud is on Steroids.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, sorry, man, I never really had any faith.  ]





You are clearly too stupid to even understand what that means.


----------



## Synthaholic

Rozman said:


> It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
> If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the
> Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.
> 
> If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
> work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.
> *
> When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
> just what happened with ABC here.*



Tell "just what happened with ABC here" that doesn't happen with FOXNEWS on a regular basis.

Remember when they went with the story of Obama spending $200 million per day in India, based on some wingnut blog?

Did they ever apologize for it?  No.

Did they ever even _acknowledge _that they were totally out of bounds by giving that story any credence?  No.

So spare us your fake outrage.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
> If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the
> Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.
> 
> If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
> work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.
> 
> When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
> just what happened with ABC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened was they made a mistake *just like Fox made a mistake when it identified Tim Foley as a Democrat* when he got caught hitting on the pages.
Click to expand...


*Mark* Foley.






And I don't believe it was a "mistake".  They have never made one of these "mistakes" where it showed the Democrat in the favorable light.


----------



## tinydancer

The key to all of this is the "Axelrod ploy". Run the headline. The press also has "absence of malice" on their side.

David knows exactly what he is doing. I just find it so sad that he has so many willing accomplices who pretend to be journalists.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I also remember a few liberals calling zimmerman a repug or tea bagger.


----------



## JoeB131

Neotrotsky said:


> Still  pushing the same falsehood
> That is so left of you...
> Well at least you didn't say Fox News, this time
> to make it sound bigger than it was....
> 
> 1) You must mean Mark Foley
> 2) It was onscreen texts in a segment that labeled Foley a Democrat on
> the O'Reilly Factor, not the main news
> 
> Besides, in the segment, where this "great conspiracy" occurred
> In the Personal Story segment tonight [of the O'Reilly show] the conservative Washington Times today called for the resignation of
> House Speaker Dennis Hastert over the Foley scandal, reported OReilly. The issue, it seems, is dividing conservatives.
> 
> 3) "Bending over" as you said in an earlier post , there was never accusations by the House that Mark Foley actually had sexual relations
> 
> 4) Granted the Democrats were able to make political hay out of the sex scandal involving Rep. Mark Foley.
> 
> Of course their "outrage" is very selective. For example the Democrats were not as outraged when a Democrat, Gerry Studds,
> had a sexual liaison with a House of Representative's 17-year-old male page. In fact, Gerry Studds, actually accused the
> House of Representatives of invading his privacy. Studds was not just communicating with the boy, but involved in a sexual affair.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Really, if one attempts to spin they need to make sure their
> information is factual enough to be plausible. Granted, truth to the Left is never
> very important and tends to be against them; but, the lie still needs to be plausible.
> 
> No doubt "you people", as you say,  need to rework this line of defense of the MSM.
> This one should go back into the hopper...
> 
> Strange how an "ex Republican" knows the spin form Media Matters
> so well
> 
> Funny how that works



No, what's funny is you claim Fox mis-identifying Foley was just an innocent mistake, but identifying Holmes as a Teabagger was part of some vast conspiracy.  

I think they were both just what they were, mistakes. 

Oh, I used to make the same lame excuses for Foley at the time.  I don't do that anymore.  

When you do something wrong, I say so, no matter what your party was. I don't dredge up some 30 year old crap to try to excuse what Foley did, which was inexcusable... 

"Party of Family Values", my ass.  Foley was doing what he was doing, and Hastert knew about it and didn't do anything about it until it came out in the media.


----------



## JoeB131

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, sorry, man, I never really had any faith.  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are clearly too stupid to even understand what that means.
Click to expand...


No, I understand it perfectly well. 

What animates religion in the modern age is that we still fear death.  

That's all there is to it.  We fear being ended and we fear that when our loved one die, they cease to be.  

And the religious mother fuckers play on these fears, even though not a one of them can prove their stories are true.  

You see, I think we should only give a license to have a church if we throw you off the Sears Tower and God catches you on the way down.   

Not a one of you would ever take that test.  Because you know as well as I do, thre's no God to catch you.


----------



## JoeB131

Guy, you come up with every excuse for my atheism besides the obvious one. 

That I realized it was bullshit.  

Prayer doesn't work, and the stories in the Bible are really morally reprehensible when you think about them.  



JakeStarkey said:


> Joe, you are not all that insightful now, so please don't suggest that you were all that aware as a youth and young man.  Unless you were homosexual.  That would ring perhaps, but you have never let on here that you have that orientation.
> 
> Yes, you are shallow, and that is sad.  You are bigoted against religion, and that reveals that "driving your car elsewhere" will lead you only nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, yes, JoeB, we all are aware you don't see much.
> 
> About religion (now) and Mormonism (now), but not back then, not really.
> 
> You believe that the meaning of life is somewhere else, and you must take a car there.
> 
> Shallow and sad.
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quite the contary, the meaning of life it to enjoy every minute of it, becuase it is limited.
> 
> And not to deny yourself enjoyment because some asshole with a bible says so.
> 
> If you want to know why I really despise religion so much, it's because growing up Catholic, I didn't see holy people. I saw frustrated homosexuals with superstition and unable to come up with very good answers to sensible questions.
> 
> But as bad as Catholicism is, Mormonism is worse because the fraud is on Steroids.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I also remember a few liberals calling zimmerman a repug or tea bagger.


Has anyone proven that he's not a teabagger?


----------



## Stephanie

Just think if this ass Ross had referred to shooter as a member of the OWS?

which he was probably closer to being one of them


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> Just think if this ass Ross had referred to shooter as a member of the OWS?


You would have started 5 threads cheering him by now.

Where is your proof that he's not a teabagger?


----------



## chanel

Has anyone proven he's not gay, an illegal alien, or a Muslim?  Maybe he's a woman?  Have we seen the DNA?

RiDICKulous.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Not at all.

I am convinced that you are apostate Mormon, which fits all of your lameness when it comes to Romney as a candidate.



JoeB131 said:


> Guy, you come up with every excuse for my atheism besides the obvious one.
> 
> That I realized it was bullshit.
> 
> Prayer doesn't work, and the stories in the Bible are really morally reprehensible when you think about them.
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, you are not all that insightful now, so please don't suggest that you were all that aware as a youth and young man.  Unless you were homosexual.  That would ring perhaps, but you have never let on here that you have that orientation.
> 
> Yes, you are shallow, and that is sad.  You are bigoted against religion, and that reveals that "driving your car elsewhere" will lead you only nowhere.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> quite the contary, the meaning of life it to enjoy every minute of it, becuase it is limited.
> 
> And not to deny yourself enjoyment because some asshole with a bible says so.
> 
> If you want to know why I really despise religion so much, it's because growing up Catholic, I didn't see holy people. I saw frustrated homosexuals with superstition and unable to come up with very good answers to sensible questions.
> 
> But as bad as Catholicism is, Mormonism is worse because the fraud is on Steroids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

JoeB131 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
> If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the
> Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.
> 
> If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
> work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.
> 
> When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
> just what happened with ABC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened was they made a mistake just like Fox made a mistake when it identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he got caught hitting on the pages.
Click to expand...


oh yeah good, it was a mistake but the damage was already DONE..like you would be saying this if they said the guy was a Democrat member of the OWS
what do they care they succeeded in planting the seed..the media has become a danger to us people


----------



## Black_Label

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
> If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the
> Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.
> 
> If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
> work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.
> 
> When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
> just what happened with ABC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened was they made a mistake just like Fox made a mistake when it identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he got caught hitting on the pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yeah good, it was a mistake but the damage was already DONE..like you would be saying this if they said the guy was a Democrat member of the OWS
> what do they care they succeeded in planting the seed..the media has become a danger to us people
Click to expand...


You mean like breitfart lying that the shooter was a registered democrat?


----------



## WillowTree

ABC sucks. so does Brian Ross.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

Black_Label said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened was they made a mistake just like Fox made a mistake when it identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he got caught hitting on the pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah good, it was a mistake but the damage was already DONE..like you would be saying this if they said the guy was a Democrat member of the OWS
> what do they care they succeeded in planting the seed..the media has become a danger to us people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like breitfart lying that the shooter was a registered democrat?
Click to expand...


Faux incorrectly identifies politicians all the time to make Dems look bad, plus every single word spoken on fox is a lie...there is that


----------



## Pho_King

ConzHateUSA said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah good, it was a mistake but the damage was already DONE..like you would be saying this if they said the guy was a Democrat member of the OWS
> what do they care they succeeded in planting the seed..the media has become a danger to us people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like breitfart lying that the shooter was a registered democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Faux incorrectly identifies politicians all the time to make Dems look bad, plus every single word spoken on fox is a lie...there is that
Click to expand...

Nobody lies like lefties lie.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nobody lies like extremists to the left and the right, like you, pho_king.  You are as bad as a Rev Wright or Bill Ayers.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

JakeStarkey said:


> Nobody lies like extremists to the left and the right, like you, pho_king.  You are as bad as a Rev Wright or Bill Ayers.



i almost wish there was a shred of truth to this both sides do it stuff

isnt, and that is the problem, as long as the rightwing terrorists can justify their attack on our country by claiming

"well both sides do it"

we are in big trouble as a society

*both parties are corrupt as hell, but that isnt what we are talking about*


----------



## Black_Label

Pho_King said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like breitfart lying that the shooter was a registered democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faux incorrectly identifies politicians all the time to make Dems look bad, plus every single word spoken on fox is a lie...there is that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody lies like lefties lie.
Click to expand...


If it wasn't for lies, Fox would cease to exist.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nonsense.  WE have some very stupid ass lefties in the country.

In terms of violence and terrorism against the state, however, the far right extremist militias are by the most dangerous in potential.



ConzHateUSA said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody lies like extremists to the left and the right, like you, pho_king.  You are as bad as a Rev Wright or Bill Ayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i almost wish there was a shred of truth to this both sides do it stuff
> 
> isnt, and that is the problem, as long as the rightwing terrorists can justify their attack on our country by claiming
> 
> "well both sides do it"
> 
> we are in big trouble as a society
> 
> *both parties are corrupt as hell, but that isnt what we are talking about*
Click to expand...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Black_Label said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened was they made a mistake just like Fox made a mistake when it identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he got caught hitting on the pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah good, it was a mistake but the damage was already DONE..like you would be saying this if they said the guy was a Democrat member of the OWS
> what do they care they succeeded in planting the seed..the media has become a danger to us people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like breitfart lying that the shooter was a registered democrat?
Click to expand...


There is a slight difference, Brietbart was vague and was clearly pissed about the ABC tactic. They also pointed out in their story that the James Holmes they were talking about was twice the age of the shooter.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonsense.  WE have some very stupid ass lefties in the country.
> 
> In terms of violence and terrorism against the state, however, the far right extremist militias are by the most dangerous in potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody lies like extremists to the left and the right, like you, pho_king.  You are as bad as a Rev Wright or Bill Ayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i almost wish there was a shred of truth to this both sides do it stuff
> 
> isnt, and that is the problem, as long as the rightwing terrorists can justify their attack on our country by claiming
> 
> "well both sides do it"
> 
> we are in big trouble as a society
> 
> *both parties are corrupt as hell, but that isnt what we are talking about*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Not according to the FBI.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Americans threaten other Americans internally as terrorist threats.  Cyber Crime and Al-Quada are the external threats.  Oh, communism is the external threat to Crusader Frank alone.

In particular, the FBI is concerned about the American sovereignists.  FBI warns of threat from anti-government extremists | Reuters

_(Reuters) - Anti-government extremists opposed to taxes and regulations pose a growing threat to local law enforcement officers in the United States, the FBI warned on Monday.

These extremists, sometimes known as *"sovereign citizens,"* believe they can live outside any type of government authority, FBI agents said at a news conference.

The extremists may refuse to pay taxes, defy government environmental regulations and believe the United States went bankrupt by going off the gold standard._

QWB gets it wrong again.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> Americans threaten other Americans internally as terrorist threats.  Cyber Crime and Al-Quada are the external threats.  Oh, communism is the external threat to Crusader Frank alone.
> 
> In particular, the FBI is concerned about the American sovereignists.  FBI warns of threat from anti-government extremists | Reuters
> 
> _(Reuters) - Anti-government extremists opposed to taxes and regulations pose a growing threat to local law enforcement officers in the United States, the FBI warned on Monday.
> 
> These extremists, sometimes known as *"sovereign citizens,"* believe they can live outside any type of government authority, FBI agents said at a news conference.
> 
> The extremists may refuse to pay taxes, defy government environmental regulations and believe the United States went bankrupt by going off the gold standard._
> 
> QWB gets it wrong again.



Perhaps you left wing hacks should quit referring to every conservative as 'extremists'? Then... maybe... some of us might take you seriously. Until then, y'all are just cannon fodder for jokes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am as much a left winger as you are a normal mainstream American, California Girl, hiding out in Europe.  Whether your type take me seriously is immaterial to my truth telling, ms silliness.  You are stuck with the truth.  Tuff.



California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans threaten other Americans internally as terrorist threats.  Cyber Crime and Al-Quada are the external threats.  Oh, communism is the external threat to Crusader Frank alone.
> 
> In particular, the FBI is concerned about the American sovereignists.  FBI warns of threat from anti-government extremists | Reuters
> 
> _(Reuters) - Anti-government extremists opposed to taxes and regulations pose a growing threat to local law enforcement officers in the United States, the FBI warned on Monday.
> 
> These extremists, sometimes known as *"sovereign citizens,"* believe they can live outside any type of government authority, FBI agents said at a news conference.
> 
> The extremists may refuse to pay taxes, defy government environmental regulations and believe the United States went bankrupt by going off the gold standard._
> 
> QWB gets it wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you left wing hacks should quit referring to every conservative as 'extremists'? Then... maybe... some of us might take you seriously. Until then, y'all are just cannon fodder for jokes.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Americans threaten other Americans internally as terrorist threats.  Cyber Crime and Al-Quada are the external threats.  Oh, communism is the external threat to Crusader Frank alone.
> 
> In particular, the FBI is concerned about the American sovereignists.  FBI warns of threat from anti-government extremists | Reuters
> 
> _(Reuters) - Anti-government extremists opposed to taxes and regulations pose a growing threat to local law enforcement officers in the United States, the FBI warned on Monday.
> 
> These extremists, sometimes known as *"sovereign citizens,"* believe they can live outside any type of government authority, FBI agents said at a news conference.
> 
> The extremists may refuse to pay taxes, defy government environmental regulations and believe the United States went bankrupt by going off the gold standard._
> 
> QWB gets it wrong again.



External?  With you here how does that make it external?  It's internal


----------



## JakeStarkey

Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I am convinced that you are apostate Mormon, which fits all of your lameness when it comes to Romney as a candidate.
> 
> ]



You believe a lot of things that aren't true... which just kind of shows how lame you are. 

Like you think you are really fooling anyone who doesn't realize you're a troll.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

JakeStarkey said:


> Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!



What these shitbag racist baggers dont understand is everybody else on the planet knows who they are, what they are and why they are...

nothing new, and now that they are in the minority, we simply laugh at them


----------



## Si modo

ConzHateUSA said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What these shitbag racist baggers dont understand is everybody else on the planet knows who they are, what they are and why they are...
> 
> nothing new, and now that they are in the minority, we simply laugh at them
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Hurr the Insect is an excellent image for the silliness of the extremist right.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

stupid racist shitbags  

they are so funny to watch, being that they are the minority now


----------



## Si modo

ConzHateUSA said:


> stupid racist shitbags
> 
> they are so funny to watch, being that they are the minority now


----------



## Oddball

California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans threaten other Americans internally as terrorist threats.  Cyber Crime and Al-Quada are the external threats.  Oh, communism is the external threat to Crusader Frank alone.
> 
> In particular, the FBI is concerned about the American sovereignists.  FBI warns of threat from anti-government extremists | Reuters
> 
> _(Reuters) - Anti-government extremists opposed to taxes and regulations pose a growing threat to local law enforcement officers in the United States, the FBI warned on Monday.
> 
> These extremists, sometimes known as *"sovereign citizens,"* believe they can live outside any type of government authority, FBI agents said at a news conference.
> 
> The extremists may refuse to pay taxes, defy government environmental regulations and believe the United States went bankrupt by going off the gold standard._
> 
> QWB gets it wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you left wing hacks should quit referring to every conservative as 'extremists'? Then... maybe... some of us might take you seriously. Until then, y'all are just cannon fodder for jokes.
Click to expand...

I know a few dozen of those types...They're no threat to anyone or anything.

More of the current regime criminalizing political dissent.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The extremist far right are not conservatives, they are wack reactionaries.


----------



## Oddball

They're nothing of that sort and you're still a narrow-minded bigot.

Better you than me.


----------



## JakeStarkey

They are exactly that, you are lushrimbotting the mirror man.  You describe yourself when trying to attack me.

Yes, you are an extremist.  Yes, your economic and government theories are silly.

However, you are not violent, and I thank you for that.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Quantum Windbag said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense.  WE have some very stupid ass lefties in the country.
> 
> In terms of violence and terrorism against the state, however, the far right extremist militias are by the most dangerous in potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> i almost wish there was a shred of truth to this both sides do it stuff
> 
> isnt, and that is the problem, as long as the rightwing terrorists can justify their attack on our country by claiming
> 
> "well both sides do it"
> 
> we are in big trouble as a society
> 
> *both parties are corrupt as hell, but that isnt what we are talking about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not according to the FBI.
Click to expand...


No doubt 


From the FBI
FBI list of terrorist incidents in the US, 2000-05


		PHP:
	

[B]Type of terror	 Number of incidents	        Percent of incidents[/B]
[U]Eco-terrorism[/U]	              40	                             65.6

[U]Islamism[/U]
                                      18	                             29.5

[U]Anti-abortion[/U]
                                      2	                               3.3

[U]Neo-Nazi[/U]

                                      1	                              1.6



The left template requires them to ignore violence on the Left and try to
project it on the right.  It is all part of their delusional utopia thinking that good is from the left.  
It is at the core of why ABC did what it did- it just fits into their delusional thinking of how the world works. 

It is also part of the left's attempt to push the center of US politics more left so as
to make their radical and extreme ideas seem less so....

It is no different than their attempts to spin focus on how Romney spends his money
as opposed to how Papa Obama spends our money- the taxpayer's money 

Sure...

It was only a few months ago that the OWS nuts tried to blow up a bridge

One only needs to look at the violence by the OWS to get a taste of the Left's violence
to see they are real threats

Look at Papa Obama and his choices of 
Van Jones- 911 Truther and communist and
Kevin Jennings of "fistgate" fame as Office of Safe and Drug-Free Schools 

Only an extreme leftist ideologue would appoint people like this 
The American voter rejects this kind of thing

Any leftist who tries to claim the right is more violent or deny the left's violence  is delusional/ a liar-
nothing more than an extreme leftist 


These are the same idiots who try to claim that it was not really communism that killed millions of people
extreme wackos or what 

Unlike the left,  most honest Americans do not deny that there is terrorism from the both sides and
make it seem exclusive to only one 



----------------------------------




Here boy


----------



## Neotrotsky

Oddball said:


> They're nothing of that sort and you're still a narrow-minded bigot.
> 
> Better you than me.





The extreme left needs to project the definition of  radicalism on others
to make themselves and their ideas appear more "normal"

Oddly enough, it is not working




----------------------------------------------------




Here boy


----------



## JakeStarkey

The reactionary wacks have been answered twice now.  Business & Financial News, Breaking US & International News | Reuters.com*2012*/02/07/us-usa-fbi-extremists-idUSTRE81600V20120207   FBI warns of threat from anti-government extremists

Wed, Jan 25 2012

By Patrick Temple-West
WASHINGTON | Mon Feb 6, 2012 7:21pm EST
(Reuters) - _*Anti-government extremists opposed to taxes and regulations* pose a growing threat to local law enforcement officers in the United States, the FBI warned on Monday.

These extremists, sometimes known as "sovereign citizens," believe they can live outside any type of government authority, FBI agents said at a news conference.

The extremists may refuse to pay taxes, defy government environmental regulations and believe the United States went bankrupt by going off the gold standard.

Routine encounters with police can turn violent "at the drop of a hat," said Stuart McArthur, deputy assistant director in the FBI's counterterrorism division.

"We thought it was important to increase the visibility of the threat with state and local law enforcement," he said.

In May 2010, two West Memphis, Arkansas, police officers were shot and killed in an argument that developed after they pulled over a "sovereign citizen" in traffic.

Last year, an extremist in Texas opened fire on a police officer during a traffic stop. The officer was not hit.

Legal convictions of such extremists, mostly for white-collar crimes such as fraud, have increased from 10 in 2009 to 18 each in 2010 and 2011, FBI agents said.

"We are being inundated right now with requests for training from state and local law enforcement on sovereign-related matters," said Casey Carty, an FBI supervisory special agent.

FBI agents said they do not have a tally of people who consider themselves "sovereign citizens."

J.J. MacNab, a former tax and insurance expert who is an analyst covering the sovereign movement, has estimated that it has about 100,000 members.

Sovereign members often express particular outrage at tax collection, putting Internal Revenue Service employees at risk._


----------



## Neotrotsky

California Girl said:


> Perhaps you left wing hacks should quit referring to every conservative as 'extremists'? Then... maybe... some of us might take you seriously. Until then, y'all are just cannon fodder for jokes.



So true

But it is the only thing they have to divert 
attention away from their radical ideas and extreme ways

No doubt they will continue with the lies and spin 
The best they can do is repeat themselves and keep
spamming with the same article. I soon expect the BIG 
font to come out any time now. 

Just like ABC, they have a template they have to push 
"The Left never does any bad and all acts of violence are from the right"
Real FBI stats just don't show it that way as opposed to estimates
from some article. Considering how corrupt this administration is and willing
it is to abuse gov't power for political gain, anything
coming out of it is questionable, at best.

Think of the OWS violence- to see what the Left is capable of ....
Of course if the OWS was successful in blowing up the bridge
the Left and the MSM would have tried to spin it on the right.
When it is just too implausible to connect it to the right 
then the Left and the MSM will always fall back on calling it 
anarchism- so as to distance the left from their compatriots' violence.  
It is the same thing you see with the left trying to distance themselves from
their socialism by calling themselves "progressive"- because they know
their ideas are radical and the US voter would reject it. 

Anyone who tries to claim the right is more violent or deny the left's violence is delusional/ a liar-
nothing more than an extreme leftist with an agenda to push.

They do not seek for truth. 
Just like the MSM who ignores the violence of the OWS 
It is not truth they seek for they have to push their template.

Indeed, in their desperation to always show the "right" as violent
they only expose for all to see how empty and hollow, they really are...

Funny thing is, the guy ABC tried to connect to this
is a white Hispanic 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------






here boy


----------



## JakeStarkey

Such blubbering by the far right extremists pretending to be cons.

They're not, most Americans know they're not.

They are weaker in this election cycle than any time since 1980 and will continue to grow weaker as America grows younger, darker, better educated, and more forward looking.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win win for the liberal controlled media.
> If Brian Ross is right they get credit for beating everyone to it.It's a chance to stick it to the
> Republicans\Conservatives\Tea Party.
> 
> If he's wrong which he was he catches a little flak maybe but the WH for who these people
> work for are pleased that they had someone in the media take a shot at the righties.
> 
> When people like myself talk about the liberal media and how they do things I hope people remember
> just what happened with ABC here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened was they made a mistake just like Fox made a mistake when it identified Tim Foley as a Democrat when he got caught hitting on the pages.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh yeah good, it was a mistake but the damage was already DONE..like you would be saying this if they said the guy was a Democrat member of the OWS
> what do they care they succeeded in planting the seed..the media has become a danger to us people
Click to expand...



There is a reason why polls show the US people do not trust the press and do not identify with liberalism. 

The real danger ...
While the extreme Left tries to cover for their own radicalism, which they know would be rejected by the American voter, 
by trying to push the template of violence only comes from the right and ignoring the violence of the left, it will create a future that no one would want 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94n5nRY1wZw]Oakland General Strike clashes: Masked youths smashing windows - YouTube[/ame]

The MSM and the Left ignoring their own violence could make for a very bleak future

In the words of Papa Obama's radical preacher for 20 years, we may end up with a situation where "The chickens are coming home to roost."

Indeed, the left and Papa Obama are offering very little of a good future by pushing their radical agenda
Then again, the Left historically always ends up with violence and misery

No doubt some of the more extreme loons on the left must think this is just great,  "progressive" and "forward looking"

Thank God, Papa Obama and the extreme left are weak enough to be defeated, come next election.

For the left is offering a future that the majority of Americans do not want 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Here boy


----------



## Synthaholic

Oddball said:


> They're nothing of that sort and you're still a narrow-minded bigot.
> 
> Better you than me.


Here's the fake Libertarian sticking up for the extremist fringe of the far Right, once again.

Give it up, Oddball - you're a wingnut, through and through.  You just claim to be a LP convert in order to run from your responsibility for voting for and supporting the failed Republican Congress and POTUS, from 2001-2009.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also remember a few liberals calling zimmerman a repug or tea bagger.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone proven that he's not a teabagger?
Click to expand...


Has anyone proven that he is?


----------



## HomeInspect

slackjawed said:


> ok, the bullshit accusations about this nuts political affiliatons continue with a jab from the right;
> 
> Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> 
> How much intelligence does it take to realize that a nutcase is a nutcase regardless of political stripe?



I agree with you, except the difference is, Breitbart is a political agenda driven entity, like "Move On" is for the left... ABC News is "suppose" to be non-bias news reporting. .  But we all know ABC, NBC and CBS are all irresponsible hacks for the left (in most cases)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

HomeInspect said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, the bullshit accusations about this nuts political affiliatons continue with a jab from the right;
> 
> Exclusive: Contra ABC News, Dark Knight Shooting Suspect James Holmes Could Be Registered Democrat
> 
> How much intelligence does it take to realize that a nutcase is a nutcase regardless of political stripe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, except the difference is, Breitbart is a political agenda driven entity, like "Move On" is for the left... ABC News is "suppose" to be non-bias news reporting. .  But we all know ABC, NBC and CBS are all irresponsible hacks for the left (in most cases)
Click to expand...


The major networks ABC CBS NBC are liberal bias sorry if you feel like a fool for believing them.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> The extremist far right are not conservatives, they are wack reactionaries.



Jake, Sweetie, you can't complain about them when your weird Mormon Robot embraces their worst impulses to get votes.  

Even Bush had the balls to stand up to the extremists in his party, calling himself a "compassionate conservative" to their chagrin.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> I am as much a left winger as you are a normal mainstream American, California Girl, hiding out in Europe.  Whether your type take me seriously is immaterial to my truth telling, ms silliness.  You are stuck with the truth.  Tuff.
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Americans threaten other Americans internally as terrorist threats.  Cyber Crime and Al-Quada are the external threats.  Oh, communism is the external threat to Crusader Frank alone.
> 
> In particular, the FBI is concerned about the American sovereignists.  FBI warns of threat from anti-government extremists | Reuters
> 
> _(Reuters) - Anti-government extremists opposed to taxes and regulations pose a growing threat to local law enforcement officers in the United States, the FBI warned on Monday.
> 
> These extremists, sometimes known as *"sovereign citizens,"* believe they can live outside any type of government authority, FBI agents said at a news conference.
> 
> The extremists may refuse to pay taxes, defy government environmental regulations and believe the United States went bankrupt by going off the gold standard._
> 
> QWB gets it wrong again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you left wing hacks should quit referring to every conservative as 'extremists'? Then... maybe... some of us might take you seriously. Until then, y'all are just cannon fodder for jokes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yea, I expected a whine about the evils of foreign travel. Idiot.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!



Your handlers must be so proud!  You infiltrated the Republican Party and USMB


----------



## freedombecki

Synthaholic said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're nothing of that sort and you're still a narrow-minded bigot.
> 
> Better you than me.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the fake Libertarian sticking up for the extremist fringe of the far Right, once again.
> 
> Give it up, Oddball - you're a wingnut, through and through.  You just claim to be a LP convert in order to run from your responsibility for voting for and supporting the failed Republican Congress and POTUS, from 2001-2009.
Click to expand...

Last time I looked he was living in a free country. he feels he was failed, and he's not voting for the other side either. My sweet talkin' failed. I ought to have called AquaAthena, I guess.


----------



## ConzHateUSA

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your handlers must be so proud!  You infiltrated the Republican Party and USMB
Click to expand...


there is that racist proudly using the N word again (would love to see him go to Compton CA and use that word)


----------



## California Girl

ConzHateUSA said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your handlers must be so proud!  You infiltrated the Republican Party and USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is that racist proudly using the N word again (would love to see him go to Compton CA and use that word)
Click to expand...


 Still mad?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Joe, your Obama embraces all the wacks on the left; it's how it is done.

The issue is not about Right or Left, it is about your *HATRED *because of a religion.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extremist far right are not conservatives, they are wack reactionaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, Sweetie, you can't complain about them when your weird Mormon Robot embraces their worst impulses to get votes.
> 
> Even Bush had the balls to stand up to the extremists in his party, calling himself a "compassionate conservative" to their chagrin.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your handlers must be so proud!  You infiltrated the Republican Party and USMB
Click to expand...


Jake naturally has no hardliner words for anyone on the left, wonder why?


----------



## Katzndogz

Isn't anyone curious about where Holmes got the thousands of dollars it cost to buy his arsenal?

Your tax dollars at work.  It was a government grant.

âBatmanâ Shooter Got Federal Grant - Colorado Theatre Massacre - Fox Nation

This ranks right up there with the US paying Mohammed Atta's flight school training.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc, there is an ATF guy behind you!  Boo!!!

The only internal problem from the left is a few wannabee NBPP dudes.

The militia mutts and the Islamists from the extremist right are far more scary.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your handlers must be so proud!  You infiltrated the Republican Party and USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jake naturally has no hardliner words for anyone on the left, wonder why?
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

ConzHateUSA said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank is fearful for sure.  Frank, there is a black commie behind you!!  Boo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your handlers must be so proud!  You infiltrated the Republican Party and USMB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there is that racist proudly using the N word again (would love to see him go to Compton CA and use that word)
Click to expand...


Did all your tough black friends ignore you?


----------



## JakeStarkey

CF is shriveling up from the fading of the extremist right's power.  This is ongoing and unstoppable from now on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CF is shriveling up from the fading of the extremist right's power.  This is ongoing and unstoppable from now on.



Let's check the record since your boy Obama got into the White House shall we?

Kennedy Seat
VA Governor
NJ Governor
2010 Midterm Elections
Walker recall

Yeah. Someone is fading fast and it's not us.

If Obama allows an election in November you can kiss POTUS, the Senate and half the remaining Democrat state houses goodbye!  (Rather than face certain defeat, there's a good chance Obama cook up some fake terrorist attack or assassination attempt by the Tea Party to cancel the election in November)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> CF is shriveling up from the fading of the extremist right's power.  This is ongoing and unstoppable from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check the record since your boy Obama got into the White House shall we?
> 
> Kennedy Seat
> VA Governor
> NJ Governor
> 2010 Midterm Elections
> Walker recall
> 
> Yeah. Someone is fading fast and it's not us.
> 
> If Obama allows an election in November you can kiss POTUS, the Senate and half the remaining Democrat state houses goodbye!  (Rather than face certain defeat, there's a good chance Obama cook up some fake terrorist attack or assassination attempt by the Tea Party to cancel the election in November)
Click to expand...


But now it's going to be different and jake means it.


----------



## Neotrotsky

CrusaderFrank said:


> ConzHateUSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your handlers must be so proud!  You infiltrated the Republican Party and USMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is that racist proudly using the N word again (would love to see him go to Compton CA and use that word)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did all your tough black friends ignore you?
Click to expand...



Actually, most people probably ignore him


----------



## JakeStarkey

Oh, it's NeoTroll.  Who know you were still around.

 come here now, little neotroll


----------



## Politico

Another epic fail by the media and those who parrot what they hear without fact checking.


----------



## Rambunctious

Well, one thing is for sure.  Brian Ross is not a journalist, he is a propagandist.


----------



## JoeB131

Quite right.  My distrust of an evil cult is a lot stronger than any mewling about left and right when the right opposes policies they used to support.  And contrariwise.  

The Left now loves intervening in the Middle East and the Right is now totally against Mandates.  

But Mormons will always be crazy.   





JakeStarkey said:


> Joe, your Obama embraces all the wacks on the left; it's how it is done.
> 
> The issue is not about Right or Left, it is about your *HATRED *because of a religion.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extremist far right are not conservatives, they are wack reactionaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, Sweetie, you can't complain about them when your weird Mormon Robot embraces their worst impulses to get votes.
> 
> Even Bush had the balls to stand up to the extremists in his party, calling himself a "compassionate conservative" to their chagrin.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JakeStarkey

My distrust of the cult of atheism is far stronger than any problems with a religion that teaches take care of one's neighbor, elevates the family, and tries to practice decency and dignity in everyday life.

You are a very unhappy person.

Why did you leave Mormonism, Joe?



JoeB131 said:


> Quite right.  My distrust of an evil cult is a lot stronger than any mewling about left and right when the right opposes policies they used to support.  And contrariwise.
> 
> The Left now loves intervening in the Middle East and the Right is now totally against Mandates.
> 
> But Mormons will always be crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, your Obama embraces all the wacks on the left; it's how it is done.
> 
> The issue is not about Right or Left, it is about your *HATRED *because of a religion.
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, Sweetie, you can't complain about them when your weird Mormon Robot embraces their worst impulses to get votes.
> 
> Even Bush had the balls to stand up to the extremists in his party, calling himself a "compassionate conservative" to their chagrin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> My distrust of the cult of atheism is far stronger than any problems with a religion that teaches take care of one's neighbor, elevates the family, and tries to practice decency and dignity in everyday life.
> 
> You are a very unhappy person.
> 
> Why did you leave Mormonism, Joe?



You really think being annoying is getting you anywhere? 

Okay, guy, the problem with Mormons, like those scumbags I met in 1983, is that they see the world divided into "Saints" (themselves, rather a bit of hubris) and "Gentiles", and screwing over the gentiles is okay.  

Compare that to Atheists, who for the most part respect your right to beleive in whatever silly superstitions you want to believe in, as long as you don't try to impose your silliness on the rest of us.  

And the thing is, if you are only acting "decent" because you are afraid your magic sky man is going to punish you in the afterlife or not give you a really cool planet to rule or any spirit wives to bang, that's really not much of a "morality", is it?  

Morality is doing the right thing even if you have nothing to gain from it.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Only fooling yourself, bud.

Why did you leave the LDS church?

I don't know why you divide the world into your cult atheism and everyone else.


----------



## Si modo

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My distrust of the cult of atheism is far stronger than any problems with a religion that teaches take care of one's neighbor, elevates the family, and tries to practice decency and dignity in everyday life.
> 
> You are a very unhappy person.
> 
> Why did you leave Mormonism, Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think being annoying is getting you anywhere?
> 
> Okay, guy, the problem with Mormons, like those scumbags I met in 1983, is that they see the world divided into "Saints" (themselves, rather a bit of hubris) and "Gentiles", and screwing over the gentiles is okay.
> 
> Compare that to Atheists, who for the most part respect your right to beleive in whatever silly superstitions you want to believe in, as long as you don't try to impose your silliness on the rest of us.
> 
> And the thing is, *if you are only acting "decent" because you are afraid your magic sky man is going to punish you in the afterlife* or not give you a really cool planet to rule or any spirit wives to bang, that's really not much of a "morality", is it?
> 
> Morality is doing the right thing even if you have nothing to gain from it.
Click to expand...

To the bolded:  Where did Jake say that?

Maybe Jake and others like him were just raised that way by their families and those ideas were reinforced every Sunday.

Nah, that couldn't be - it doesn't fit into your personal issues.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Living life to serve one's fellow human being leads one closer to the infinite, gentles the soul, milds the heart, and helps one to be tolerant of the JoeBs in the word.  To give one hope for the JoeBs in the world.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Only fooling yourself, bud.
> 
> Why did you leave the LDS church?
> 
> I don't know why you divide the world into your cult atheism and everyone else.



I don't...  

Most of my relatives are still practicing Catholics.  A couple of them even work for the Church.  They know I stopped beleiving that crap when my mom died, and they respect that, as I respect their beliefs.  

But the Mormons.  Those guys are just plain creepy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Your opinion, nothing else.  I am sorry about your Mom passing.  That's always hard.  I miss my Mom.  But it is not God's fault my Mom died.  Life is life, and death is part of it.



JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only fooling yourself, bud.
> 
> Why did you leave the LDS church?
> 
> I don't know why you divide the world into your cult atheism and everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't...
> 
> Most of my relatives are still practicing Catholics.  A couple of them even work for the Church.  They know I stopped beleiving that crap when my mom died, and they respect that, as I respect their beliefs.
> 
> But the Mormons.  Those guys are just plain creepy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Si modo

JakeStarkey said:


> Living life to serve one's fellow human being leads one closer to the infinite, gentles the soul, milds the heart, and helps one to be tolerant of the JoeBs in the word.  To give one hope for the JoeBs in the world.


Yes, I see those qualities quite often in the faithful.


----------



## JoeB131

Si modo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My distrust of the cult of atheism is far stronger than any problems with *a religion that teaches take care of one's neighbor, elevates the family, and tries to practice decency and dignity in everyday life.*
> You are a very unhappy person.
> 
> Why did you leave Mormonism, Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really think being annoying is getting you anywhere?
> 
> Okay, guy, the problem with Mormons, like those scumbags I met in 1983, is that they see the world divided into "Saints" (themselves, rather a bit of hubris) and "Gentiles", and screwing over the gentiles is okay.
> 
> Compare that to Atheists, who for the most part respect your right to beleive in whatever silly superstitions you want to believe in, as long as you don't try to impose your silliness on the rest of us.
> 
> And the thing is, *if you are only acting "decent" because you are afraid your magic sky man is going to punish you in the afterlife* or not give you a really cool planet to rule or any spirit wives to bang, that's really not much of a "morality", is it?
> 
> Morality is doing the right thing even if you have nothing to gain from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To the bolded:  Where did Jake say that?
> 
> Maybe Jake and others like him were just raised that way by their families and those ideas were reinforced every Sunday.
> 
> Nah, that couldn't be - it doesn't fit into your personal issues.
Click to expand...


There, I bolded the part where Jake tried to equate religion with morality.  

Here's the dirty little secret. I was brought up religious, in the Catholic tradition. 12 years of Catholic schools, and I started to suspect it was all bullshit at a pretty early age.  

Probably when I started to ask very valid questions, like why did God need to drown every baby in the world in the great flood.  In grammar school, the old nun screeched "Because they were WIIIIIICKED". 

By High School, the Christian Brothers (who were substantially better educated) conceded that the Noah story was probably a myth based on a local flood in Mesopotamia.  

My problem with "Christian" morality is that it is based on a system of punishments that are kind of disproportiate.  Maybe Hitler deserved eternal torment for what he did, but I'm having a harder time seeing the person who had sex outside marriage being thrown into the pit right next to him. 

but that's the problem with "Christian" morality in general.  It's just a bunch of rules based on someone's biases and fears, not a logical thought process.  

I'm happy to say that I rejected that kind of nonsense at an early age.


----------



## California Girl

JakeStarkey said:


> The extremist far right are not conservatives, they are wack reactionaries.



You don't get to decide who is a conservative and who is an 'extremist'. Frankly, the overuse of the 'extremist' label has made the term meaningless... much like being called a 'racist'... congratulations, Jokey, you "and your ilk" lol:) have taken a really important topic and trivialized it to the point that it is pointless. Hack.


----------



## JoeB131

Si modo said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living life to serve one's fellow human being leads one closer to the infinite, gentles the soul, milds the heart, and helps one to be tolerant of the JoeBs in the word.  To give one hope for the JoeBs in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I see those qualities quite often in the faithful.
Click to expand...


I've seen priests who molested kids, I've seen nuns who delighted in tormenting children because they couldn't deal with being lesbians.... I've seen assholes who say that 9/11 was God's will for our "wickedness".   

I guess I'm seeing a different class of the "faithful" than you are...  The ones I see are usually assholes.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are a extremist chucklehead, who apparently abandoned America to live in comfort in socialist Europe.

Common usage is defined by common behavior, and chuckleheaded extremist behavior is boring, counterproductive, and just downright loony.

What you think is immaterial.



California Girl said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The extremist far right are not conservatives, they are wack reactionaries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get to decide who is a conservative and who is an 'extremist'. Frankly, the overuse of the 'extremist' label has made the term meaningless... much like being called a 'racist'... congratulations, Jokey, you "and your ilk" lol:) have taken a really important topic and trivialized it to the point that it is pointless. Hack.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> Your opinion, nothing else.  I am sorry about your Mom passing.  That's always hard.  I miss my Mom.  But it is not God's fault my Mom died.  Life is life, and death is part of it.
> 
> ]



I don't "blame" God. I don't think there is a God to blame. 

That's the point.  

What that incident did was underline the bullshit in bold, and I was able to move past it at that point.  

Because when you tell us that God listens to prayers, and everyone prays really hard for Mom to get better, and she dies of liver cancer, anyway, that pretty much indicates that it's all... bullshit.  

And frankly, I refuse to let bullshit run my life.  

If I'm going to be a moral person, you'd better give me a good reason for that morality.  Killing someone is immoral, because you've taken something away from them.  

Having consensual sex with someone isn't immoral if you want to do it and you enjoy it... even if you aren't married.  Even if you are of the same gender (not that I'm into that sort of thing).

And once you realize that the silly book of rules that "the faithful" follow selectively wasn't written by a magic man in the sky, it's easier to tell the real immoral actions from the bullshit.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Acting rightly has nothing to do with fear punishment, JoeB, it has to do with trying to do better for your fellow human being.

Atheism is absolutely selfish and shrugs off self-judgment.

I can't help it, though, if you loathe yourself.  Understandable.

Why did you leave Mormonism?



JoeB131 said:


> There, I bolded the part where Jake tried to equate religion with morality.


----------



## Si modo

JoeB131 said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really think being annoying is getting you anywhere?
> 
> Okay, guy, the problem with Mormons, like those scumbags I met in 1983, is that they see the world divided into "Saints" (themselves, rather a bit of hubris) and "Gentiles", and screwing over the gentiles is okay.
> 
> Compare that to Atheists, who for the most part respect your right to beleive in whatever silly superstitions you want to believe in, as long as you don't try to impose your silliness on the rest of us.
> 
> And the thing is, *if you are only acting "decent" because you are afraid your magic sky man is going to punish you in the afterlife* or not give you a really cool planet to rule or any spirit wives to bang, that's really not much of a "morality", is it?
> 
> Morality is doing the right thing even if you have nothing to gain from it.
> 
> 
> 
> To the bolded:  Where did Jake say that?
> 
> Maybe Jake and others like him were just raised that way by their families and those ideas were reinforced every Sunday.
> 
> Nah, that couldn't be - it doesn't fit into your personal issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There, I bolded the part where Jake tried to equate religion with morality.
> 
> Here's the dirty little secret. I was brought up religious, in the Catholic tradition. 12 years of Catholic schools, and I started to suspect it was all bullshit at a pretty early age.
> 
> Probably when I started to ask very valid questions, like why did God need to drown every baby in the world in the great flood.  In grammar school, the old nun screeched "Because they were WIIIIIICKED".
> 
> By High School, the Christian Brothers (who were substantially better educated) conceded that the Noah story was probably a myth based on a local flood in Mesopotamia.
> 
> My problem with "Christian" morality is that it is based on a system of punishments that are kind of disproportiate.  Maybe Hitler deserved eternal torment for what he did, but I'm having a harder time seeing the person who had sex outside marriage being thrown into the pit right next to him.
> 
> but that's the problem with "Christian" morality in general.  It's just a bunch of rules based on someone's biases and fears, not a logical thought process.
> 
> I'm happy to say that I rejected that kind of nonsense at an early age.
Click to expand...

Joe, I also was raised Catholic.  And, I also suspected all of it at a very young age.  In fact, I don't recall ever buying ANY of it.  I had a kids' bible and my views of it was just "cool stories".

I went to church, to catechism, etc. because that's what my parents wanted.   

So, no difference in our younger experiences.

But, you turned bitter and I didn't.

Funny, in a curious way.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jakey, got ilk?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Frank, I can't help you. You have to grow up yourself.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeB131 said:


> I don't "blame" God. I don't think there is a God to blame.





Sure you do. You just want to believe that it is YOU. Of course somewhere inside you know it's not you, and that's why you're so scared and frustrated with existence. In short, you are a weak, narcissistic failure as a human being.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unkotare is engaged in the Rush Limbaugh mirror tactic on describing others when in fact he is mirroring his own image: Unko really believes it is all about him.


----------



## Unkotare

JakeStarkey said:


> Unkotare is engaged in the Rush Limbaugh mirror tactic on describing others when in fact he is mirroring his own image: Unko really believes it is all about him.




And Fakey shows his limitations yet again by returning to his 'rubber and glue' technique.


----------



## JoeB131

If there wasn't an implicite threat in religion, they wouldn't have three different flavors of Hell in Catholicism.  (Hell, Purgatory and Limbo.)  

As opposed to Mormonism, they have "outer darkness".  Probably because Joseph Smith got locked into a closet when he got caught fiddling with younger girls.  

Like I said, I think tha before you can open a Church, we need to do a Religion Test.  The leader of your Church shows up, we throw him off the top of the Sears Tower, and if God catches him on the way down, his religion must be right. 

Any takers?  Monson?  Ratzinger? RObertson?  





JakeStarkey said:


> Acting rightly has nothing to do with fear punishment, JoeB, it has to do with trying to do better for your fellow human being.
> 
> Atheism is absolutely selfish and shrugs off self-judgment.
> 
> I can't help it, though, if you loathe yourself.  Understandable.
> 
> Why did you leave Mormonism?
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There, I bolded the part where Jake tried to equate religion with morality.
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

Unkotare said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't "blame" God. I don't think there is a God to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do. You just want to believe that it is YOU. Of course somewhere inside you know it's not you, and that's why you're so scared and frustrated with existence. In short, you are a weak, narcissistic failure as a human being.
Click to expand...


Every day I can't think you are more retarded than you already are, you impress me by raising the bar.  

I don't need magic imaginary friends for grownups to validate my life.


----------



## JakeStarkey

JoeB, it is an atheist who has imaginary friends: other atheists.


----------



## Unkotare

JoeB131 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't "blame" God. I don't think there is a God to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do. You just want to believe that it is YOU. Of course somewhere inside you know it's not you, and that's why you're so scared and frustrated with existence. In short, you are a weak, narcissistic failure as a human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every day I can't think you are more retarded than you already are, you impress me by raising the bar.
> 
> I don't need magic imaginary friends for grownups to validate my life.
Click to expand...




Wouldn't matter since your life is already a failure.


----------



## JoeB131

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB, it is an atheist who has imaginary friends: other atheists.



Most of my friends believe in some sky pixie or another.  And usually I try not to mock them, unless they get stupid on me.


----------



## Neotrotsky

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB, it is an atheist who has imaginary friends: other atheists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of my friends believe in some sky pixie or another.  And usually I try not to mock them, unless they get stupid on me.
Click to expand...



I know we don't agree on much
But
as for your choice to be an atheist, nothing wrong with that...
God knows


As a side note
I do think the "wall" between church and state 
has been used incorrectly, legally, at times


----------

